# DIMB IG Dresden & Umland



## mw.dd (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

hat jemand mal wieder was von der o.e. IG gehört? Seit Feb. 09 sind die entsprechenden Threads hier sowie bei Cielab.org verwaist; der Arbeitsplan auf der DIMB-Seite ist von 2008 - ich mache mir also Sorgen und würde mich über ein Lebenszeichen freuen!


----------



## Miriquidi (7. Dezember 2009)

...ich würd mich auch freuen, mal was aus der Richtung zu hören. bin extra zur Messe in Friedrichshafen in die DIMB eingetreten, weil ich  glaube, die könne was reißen, siehe München im Sommer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (7. Dezember 2009)

naja, das war sowieso eher nur ne fahrgemeinschaft und ein bisschen stammtisch*, soweit ich das mitbekommen hab.



*der, bei dem ich mal war, wurde auch hauptsächlich mit planung von touren verbracht. als ich da beispielsweise mal das thema wegepflege ansprach, stieß das nich auf viel interesse...


----------



## mw.dd (8. Dezember 2009)

Fahrgemeinschaft und Stammtisch wäre immerhin ein Anfang - um alles weitere kann man sich dann immer noch kümmern.

Allerdings ist die Frage nach dem Verbleib der angeblich bestehenden IG noch nicht geklärt...


----------



## X-Präsi (9. Dezember 2009)

Hallöle aus dem DIMB-Vorstand,

die IG Dresden gibts noch. Ein wenig Belebung könnte dort aber durchaus willkommen sein 

Ich stelle mal den Kontakt zu Thomas und Hartmut her. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## mw.dd (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe Nachricht von Hartmut erhalten. Er muß jetzt andere Prioritäten setzen und möchte deswegen nicht mehr federführend in der IG tätig sein... Für gelegentliche Ausfahrten ist er aber wohl zu haben, wenn ich Ihn richtig verstanden habe.

Also: Ich würde alle Mitglieder der DIMB in Dresden und Umgebung, die daran interessiert sind, mehr als zahlendes Mitglied zu sein, bitten, sich bei mir oder hier in diesem Thread zu melden. Wir müssen ja nicht gleich die ganz große Keule schwingen, aber ein Treffen im Februar oder März und 2-4 Touren im kommenden Jahr sollten wir doch hinbekommen?

@Präsi: Ich weiß nicht, wieviele Betreffende hier regelmäßig hereinschauen - könntet Ihr deshalb im nächsten offiziellen Newsletter vielleicht auf meinen "Aufruf" hinweisen?


----------



## martn (13. Dezember 2009)

was stellst du dir denn so vor? was für die rechte der biker tun oder suchst du nur leute zum tourenfahren?


----------



## mw.dd (13. Dezember 2009)

Konkret stelle ich mir gar nichts vor. Schön wäre es, erstmal die anderen DIMB-Mitglieder kennen zulernen; alles weitere wird sich dann finden - aber ein paar Touren im Jahr sollten m.E.n. dazugehören.

Mit den Rechten der (MT-)Biker sieht es anscheinend in Sachsen im Moment nicht so schlecht aus. Sollte aber mal ein ähnlicher Unsinn wie die 2-m-Regel in BaWü drohen, kann es ja nicht schlecht sein, wenigstens schon mal lose organisiert zu sein?


----------



## juweb (14. Dezember 2009)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Konkret stelle ich mir gar nichts vor. Schön wäre es, erstmal die anderen DIMB-Mitglieder kennen zulernen; alles weitere wird sich dann finden - aber ein paar Touren im Jahr sollten m.E.n. dazugehören.
> 
> Mit den Rechten der (MT-)Biker sieht es anscheinend in Sachsen im Moment nicht so schlecht aus. Sollte aber mal ein ähnlicher Unsinn wie die 2-m-Regel in BaWü drohen, kann es ja nicht schlecht sein, wenigstens schon mal lose organisiert zu sein?



Ich bin zwar nicht in der dimb weil schon mit genug anderen Sachen ausgelastet, aber immer mal wieder im Rahmen einer tmgs AG mit dem SachsenForst an einem Tisch. Deren Auslegung der  Gesetze kommt einer zweimeter Regel nahe. Eine dimb Beratung mit rechtkundigen/anwaltlicher Sichtweise wäre schon jetzt recht spannend, ( ich wurde mal was vorbereiten und Miriquidi kann auch berichten) da der Forst gerade neue pläne einer Lizenz für professionelle sportnutzung im Wald u.a. MTB guides, MTB- routennetze vorgestellt hat.


----------



## mw.dd (14. Dezember 2009)

juweb schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht in der dimb weil schon mit genug anderen Sachen ausgelastet, aber immer mal wieder im Rahmen einer tmgs AG mit dem SachsenForst an einem Tisch. Deren Auslegung der  Gesetze kommt einer zweimeter Regel nahe. Eine dimb Beratung mit rechtkundigen/anwaltlicher Sichtweise wäre schon jetzt recht spannend, ( ich wurde mal was vorbereiten und Miriquidi kann auch berichten) da der Forst gerade neue pläne einer Lizenz für professionelle sportnutzung im Wald u.a. MTB guides, MTB- routennetze vorgestellt hat.



Mein Auslastungsgrad ist durch die Mitgliedschaft bis jetzt nicht nennenswert gestiegen. Das muß aber nicht so bleiben...

Von den Plänen von Sachsenforst habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts gehört - wo kann man sich informieren?
Edit: Ich habe es gefunden. 

www.smul.sachsen.de/sbs/download/initiative_bike_routen.pdf

Folgende Passage klingt besonders gefährlich:
Zitat
_Fußwege sind unbefestigte oder nur teilweise befestigte Wege von geringer Breite, die sich auch wegen ihrer Streckenführung und Gestalt nicht für den normalen Fahrradverkehr einschließlich Begegnungsverkehr eignen und von Fußgängern benutzt werden._

Ist das aktuelle Gesetzeslage???

Und weil Du miriquidi erwähnst: Ich habe mir fest vorgenommen, am 27.12. bei der Knecht-Ruprecht-Tour dabei zu sein. Vielleicht trifft man sich dort? Dann ist der Anfang gemacht...


----------



## juweb (15. Dezember 2009)

da stimmt, die mitgliedschaft allein erhöht die auslastung nicht, aber ich kenne mich und mach dann gern mehr, sprich ich neige zum zuviel aufhalsen. ich weiß zum beispiel bei der tmgs nicht, was ich hinschreiben soll - mdc? mad east enduro? meissen city downhill? journalist? bike point? von der dimb ist da ja keiner dabei, nur miriquidi bekennt sich als mitglied, kann aber nicht für sie sprechen. und ein stilles mitglied würd ich nicht sein, ich ecke eh jedesmal an beim forstvertreter. 

ein treff am 27. wäre denkbar, wäre auch nicht meine erste kn.ruprecht tour. aber ich besitze grad gar kein tourenmtb mehr dank klauorgie im keller. und wie ich die touren kenne kommt man nicht zum quatschen mit miriquidi, er ist dann halt gastgeber. dann eher mal im neuen jahr in dd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 44.0 (15. Dezember 2009)

Interessantes Dokument diese Initiative.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Ist das aktuelle Gesetzeslage???



So wie es im pdf steht, ist das korrekt. Die von dir zitierte Passage habe ich allerdings nicht gefunden (im Gesetz), möglicherweise gibt es da zusätzliche amtliche Kommentierungen - keine Ahnung.  
So oder so, momentan ist alles Auslegungssache, wobei diese nach der Definition von "geeigneten" Wegen sehr zu ungunsten der MTBer ausfallen dürfte.

Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob es ein gutes oder schlechtes Zeichen ist, dass die Initiative schon über 2Jahre alt ist.

Nutzung von Fußwegen als Trails können gemäß §13...blabla - der §13 regelt die Sperrung von Waldgebieten - d.h. es geht hier um einzelne lokale Bikeparks, welche dann fürs Fußvolk gesperrt/eingeschränkt werden - da glaube ich irgendwie nicht dran. 
Und selbst wenn - der gemeine CC-ler, der mal 'ne lockere Runde im Wald drehen will, hat da nix von.


----------



## mw.dd (15. Dezember 2009)

44.0 schrieb:


> Interessantes Dokument diese Initiative.
> .



So wie ich das sehe, wird auf die Rechtslage verwiesen (die auslegungsfähig ist), diese gedeutet (die zitierte Passage; habe das im Gesetz auch nicht gefunden), um einen zusätzliche Einnahmequelle zu generieren (es ist ja immer wieder von wirtschaftlich und "Betreibern" die Rede).

Also eintrittspflichtige "Singletrailparks"?



44.0 schrieb:


> So wie es im pdf steht, ist das korrekt. Die von dir zitierte Passage habe ich allerdings nicht gefunden (im Gesetz), möglicherweise gibt es da zusätzliche amtliche Kommentierungen - keine Ahnung.
> So oder so, momentan ist alles Auslegungssache, wobei diese nach der Definition von "geeigneten" Wegen sehr zu ungunsten der MTBer ausfallen dürfte.
> 
> ...



Die in der Passage formulierte Definition von Fußweg, der nicht befahren werden darf, ist ein Witz - aber kein guter. Das ist ja die 2m-Regel durch die Hintertür...

"Normaler Fahrradverkehr" - gibt es neuerdings eine Definition für "normal"? 

Na gut, jedenfalls alles erst recht ein Grund, die IG wiederzubeleben!


----------



## wurzeldödel (16. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
insgesamt bin ich mit der Situation unzufrieden! Die DIMB Trailscouts und MTB-Guides lassen sich in Sachsen nur sehr schwer unter einen Hut bringen. Job, Familie etc.pp.!

Als MTbiker müssen wir in relativ kurzer Zeit eine Lobby in Sachsen haben, sonst fahren wir bald offiziell nur noch auf "Forstautobahnen" durch den Wald. Klingt zwar pessimistisch, aber kommt der Realität sicher sehr nahe. 
Die Stammtische beim "Trailsmaster" sind sicher eine gute Basis, um diesen auch als Interessenvertretung im Sinne der DIMB zu nutzen.
Themen wären für mich außerdem:
- MTB Tourismus in Sachsen
- Erfahrungsaustausch mit "aktiven" Guides
- Streckenvernetzung von Bikefreundlichen Unterkünften

der Wurzeldödel

Würde mich gerne im IG Team einbringen! Knecht Ruprecht Tour ist ein guter Anfang für ein erstes Treffen!


----------



## 44.0 (16. Dezember 2009)

In dem Papier steht mir auch eindeutig zuviel wie "Wirtschaftsfaktor Waldtourismus", "wirtschaftliches Managment", "Geschäftszweig Waldtourismus" drin. Am irrsinnigsten empfinde ich " ...um damit einhergehenden Einschränkungen der Waldbewirtschaftung sowie die sonstigen Leistungen nachhaltig finanzieren zu können."

Zum Thema "Fußweg" muss man allerdings auch mal selbstkritisch hinterfragen, ob es wirklich sein muss, angelegte Treppen/Steige runterzufahren oder noch schlimmer, daneben eine Spur zu ziehen. Das wäre für mich z.B. ein Kriterium für nicht geeignete Streckenführung und Gestalt.
Dann sollte auch bedacht werden, dass z.B. in felsigen Mittelgebirgsregionen die (Erosions-)Schäden möglicherweise erheblich geringer sind, als in den Sanddünen der Dresdner Heide. Geeigneter Untergrund als Kriterium.
Dafür aber braucht man normalerweise nur 'ne Portion gesunden Menschenverstand und Rücksichtnahme, keine Initiative irgendwas.


----------



## Miriquidi (16. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, ich sehe hier gibt es Diskussionsbedarf. Wir müssen uns da mal treffen. Zur Knecht Ruprecht Tour hab ich nicht so viel Zeit, weil ich für euch sogen muss. Werd auch nicht mit fahren, leider...
Der nächste Stammtisch für Geländeradsportler in der Region ist für den 08. Januar angesetzt. Da können wir ja mal die Problematik auf die Tagesordnung setzten.
Der Stammtisch ist für alle offen, Händer-, Marken, Vereins-, Verbandsunabhängig...


----------



## juweb (17. Dezember 2009)

Die Stammtische sind für mich zu weit zu fahren für freitag abend mit dienst bis min. 19.00 Uhr und restart sa 9.00 uhr. Gibt es nicht auch günstigere orte, nix gegen lengefeld und den thomas, vielleicht ist auch der zeitpunkt ungünstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzeldödel (17. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Juweb,

wir hatten im Frühjahr mal einen Guide-Stammtisch in meiner Ecke.
Von der A4 Abfahrt HC oder Chemnitz Ost sind es 10 min bis zu mir. Mittweida ist eben so ziemlich in der Mitte von Sachsen.

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## juweb (17. Dezember 2009)

hc ist dann von DD klotzsche wirklich auch mal in der Woche abends zu realisieren. Di. Abends hat auch Miriquidi frei, stimmt's?


----------



## mw.dd (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde auch einen Treff bevorzugen, der wenn schon nicht in Dresden, dann doch in Autobahnnähe ist. Nach Lengefeld bin ich ja 1,5h mit dem Auto unterwegs - das sollte man dann schon mit noch etwas anderem verbinden.

Allerdings sind bei mir Tage mitten in der Arbeitswoche schwierig, da ich beruflich häufig unterwegs bin...


----------



## Miriquidi (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
hier mal eine Info zur DIMB - vom 13.-16. Mai gibt es in Lengefeld/Erzgebirge auf den Miriquidi Bike Trails ein Trailscout-Camp. Anmeldung ist ab Januar möglich.
Theorie und Praxis findet im und rund um den Gasthof & Pension Forsthaus statt.
Das ist dort, wo es auch monatlich den Stammtisch gibt. Der nächste ist übrigens am 08. Januar 2010.


----------



## wurzeldödel (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Miriquidi,
der zweite sächsische DIMB-Kurs- 2010 unter dem Dach des Trailmasters! Feine Sache.

Wir freuen uns auf neue Scout-Kollegen.

der Wurzeldödel nebst seiner Besten


----------



## Miriquidi (20. Dezember 2009)

wurzeldödel schrieb:


> Hallo Miriquidi,
> der zweite sächsische DIMB-Kurs- 2010 unter dem Dach des Trailmasters! Feine Sache.
> 
> Wir freuen uns auf neue Scout-Kollegen.
> ...



... werd mich gleich mit zum Scout ausbilden lassen. Zum Trailscout braucht man ja eine Ausbildung.  Der Titel Trailmaster kann nur verliehen werden


----------



## X-Präsi (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leutz,

also, wenn noch Fragen an den DIMB-Vorstand offen sein sollten, dann nur her damit 

Der Link zum Reaktivierungsthread hier erscheint im nächsten Newsletter.


----------



## wurzeldödel (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo liebe Bikefreunde,
der Stammtisch bei Miriquidi hat wieder gezeigt, das wir in Zukunft in unserem "Frei"Staat eine starke MTB-Lobby brauchen. Es ist bestimmt sinnvoll bei Gesprächen mit den Forsteigentümern im Bezug auf Wegenetze etc. nicht als Einzelperson aufzutreten, sondern die DIMB als Interessenvertretung hinter sich zu haben.
Noch besser wäre es, wenn der Staatsforst ALLE aktiven Waldnutzer als Partner anerkennt, dadurch könnten z.B. mutwillige Zerstörungen von vorhandenen Wanderhütten, Hinweisschildern, Markierungen etc. schneller geahndet werden. Wie soll ich eine Zerstörung oder aufgestöberten Mülltütenentsorger anzeigen können- wenn ich an der besagten Stelle eigentlich offiziell gar nicht mit meinem Rad sein darf Das käme ja einer Selbstanzeige gleich

Der Spass am Biken steht immer im Vordergrund. Lobbyarbeit kann auch Spass machen!
Wir brauchen aktive Mitarbeiter. 

Damit es immer OPEN TRAILs und nicht "OPEN Forstautobahn" heißt.

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## Miriquidi (11. Januar 2010)

wurzeldödel schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Bikefreunde,
> der Stammtisch bei Miriquidi hat wieder gezeigt, das wir in Zukunft in unserem "Frei"Staat eine starke MTB-Lobby brauchen. Es ist bestimmt sinnvoll bei Gesprächen mit den Forsteigentümern im Bezug auf Wegenetze etc. nicht als Einzelperson aufzutreten, sondern die DIMB als Interessenvertretung hinter sich zu haben.
> Noch besser wäre es, wenn der Staatsforst ALLE aktiven Waldnutzer als Partner anerkennt, dadurch könnten z.B. mutwillige Zerstörungen von vorhandenen Wanderhütten, Hinweisschildern, Markierungen etc. schneller geahndet werden. Wie soll ich eine Zerstörung oder aufgestöberten Mülltütenentsorger anzeigen können- wenn ich an der besagten Stelle eigentlich offiziell gar nicht mit meinem Rad sein darf Das käme ja einer Selbstanzeige gleich
> 
> ...



...genau dazu muss ich was sagen. Letzte Woche hab ich wieder mal beim Forst gessen. wir wollten paar Sachen abstimmen, es geht hier um GPS-Touren. Hier läuft da so eine Sache. Der Forsthat sich da mit reingehangen, weil das eine "Vermessung" ist und das bedürfe die Zustimmung des Besitzers, sprich dem Staatsforst. 
Wir haben ja kein Problem damit uns mit den Eigentümern abzustimmen, wenn dies aber im Irrsinn endet, bleiben mir die Worte weg.
Beispiel: Ich hab hier 2001 die Miriquidi Bike Trails beschildert und zuvor vom Forst, dem Umweltschutz, den Eigentümern, etc. alles abesprochen und genehmigen lassen. Jetzt heißt es, die Miriquidi Bike Trails wären nicht genehmigt Da weis wieder mal die linke Hand nicht was die rechte macht und wir leiden darunter
Nun mußte ich mich schon wieder wundern. Beim Abstimmen der GPS-Touren stellte ich fest, dass hier als Mountainbikewege beschilderte Routen nicht per GPS erfasst werden dürfen
Wer versteht das?
Es würde um jagtliche Belange gehen. Und der Höhepunkt dabei st, die haben mir eine geteerte Straße raus genommen, die permanent mit Fahrzeugen aller Art befahren wird.
Fazit: Wir brauchen eine Lobby!!!!!

PS: Ich hab nichts gegen Jäger - irgend jemand muss mir ja den Hirsch schießen, den ich in der Kneipe vergastieren will


----------



## martn (11. Januar 2010)

hui, jetz geht ja doch was. lobby is gut!


aber die sache mit dem gps-kram mag ich nich so recht glauben, die wollen dich doch verarschen. haste mal nach dem paragraphen gefragt, der besagt, dass du für eine 'vermessung' ne genehmigung benötigst? vermutlich is das absoluter bullhsit, sonst wäre ja beispielsweise openstreetmap undenkbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (11. Januar 2010)

Wo steht, daß für die Erfassung von Wegen mit GPS (Tracking?) die Zustimmung des Eigentümers notwendig ist? Wer sowas behauptet, ist an einer wie auch immer gearteten Zusammenarbeit nicht interessiert. Von der Kontrollierbarkeit mal abgesehen... 

Habe ich jetzt bei der K-R-Tour eine Ordnungswidrigkeit begangen, weil mein Edge mitgelaufen ist 

Das mit der Lobby ist meine Rede. Scheinen aber nicht viele so zu sehen...


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Januar 2010)

Klingt extrem unfein. Bitte schickt uns doch mal die Behauptungen und deren angeblichen Beleg durch die Forstbehörden, damit wir mal ein paar Spezialisten dran setzen können. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## wurzeldödel (12. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
hier mal die offizielle Linie vom Sachsenforst als pdf. Die dargestellten "Probleme" gibt es in der Natur kaum, da wir in unseren Wäldern oft allein unterwegs sind- stundenlang kein Mensch in Sicht!
Außerdem begegnete ich in den vergangenen Jahren nur tolleranten Wanderern, Reiterns etc.!


http://www.smul.sachsen.de/sbs/download/Projekt_SF-BRouten_040808.pdf

http://www.smul.sachsen.de/sbs/download/initiative_bike_routen.pdf

Miriquidi kann sicher das Gespräch der vergangenen Woche ganz gut schildern. Wenn die Sache nicht so Ernst wäre, würde man es kaum glauben!

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## mw.dd (12. Januar 2010)

wurzeldödel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier mal die offizielle Linie vom Sachsenforst als pdf. Die dargestellten "Probleme" gibt es in der Natur kaum, da wir in unseren Wäldern oft allein unterwegs sind- stundenlang kein Mensch in Sicht!
> Außerdem begegnete ich in den vergangenen Jahren nur tolleranten Wanderern, Reiterns etc.!
> 
> ...



Und ich behaupte immer noch, hier geht es nicht in erster Linie um Konflikte zwischen Wanderern und Bikern, sondern um wirtschaftliche Nutzung:

1. Ein stark von Mountainbikern frequentierter Wald läßt sich sicher nicht so gut als Jagdrevier verpachten. Da Miriquidi sich aber große Mühe gibt, die Gegend für MTBler attraktiv zu machen - z.B. durch beschilderte Routen - stört er natürlich.

2. Wenn viele Touren frei als GPS-Tracks verfügbar sind, macht man es dem Betreiber eines MTB-Wegenetzes(???) schwer, der an Sachsenforst zahlen soll (und dafür ja dann Geld von seinen Kunden, also den Bikern nehmen muß). Auch das stört die angestrebte wirtschaftliche Verwertung.

Ich habe an sich nichts gegen ein MTB-Wegenetz, die Idee ist nicht schlecht. Wenn  das aber im Umkehrschluß bedeutet, daß auf nicht ausgeschilderten Wegen nicht gefahren werden darf, bin ich gegen das Konzept. Wäre die ganze Geschichte nicht eigentlich bei den lokalen Tourismusbehörden besser aufgehoben?

Übrigens taucht in beiden Konzepten wieder eine Auslegung des Gesetzes auf, die das Radfahren auf Singletrails eigentlich generell verbietet.

Hier wird man wohl mal mit Hilfe der DIMB am großen Rad drehen müssen und klären, wieso Wanderer oder Jäger eigentlich gegenüber Radfahrern bevorzugt werden dürfen. Oder was "normaler Fahrradverkehr" eigentlich ist 

Was mich immer noch erstaunt ist die Tatsache, daß man 1992 schon soweit gedacht hat. Das können unsere Ministerialen doch sonst nicht?


----------



## Miriquidi (12. Januar 2010)

...ich kann euch sagen, dass macht keinen Spass mehr. Seit über 10 Jahren versuche ich hier was offizielles zu machen und es wird einem nicht leicht gemacht. Die haben eine unheimliche Fantasie im Erfinden von Gründen. 
Die Tourismusverbände leben auch noch hinter dem Dunklen Wald. Ich war schon überall und das in meiner Freizeit und bei bestem Outdoorwetter. 
Nicht mehr lange und ich bin dann mal weg...zum Geländeradfahren auf den Trails im Dunklen Wald und das eben nicht ganz offiziell. Und ich kann euch sagen, da gibt es viele, sehr viele...
Solche Gedanken kommen mir immer wieder. Ein bissel Kraft hab ich noch, um mich mit denen an einen Tisch zu setzten aber die Kräfte schwinden.


----------



## Stanitzel (14. Januar 2010)

Jetzt heißt es, die Miriquidi Bike Trails wären nicht genehmigt. Da weis wieder mal die linke Hand nicht was die rechte macht und wir leiden darunter.

Seltsam, denn unter den folgenden Link von Sachsenforst
http://www.smul.sachsen.de/sbs/6438.htm
werde ich weitergeleitet auf 
http://www.sachsen-tourismus.de/de/aktivurlaub/radtouren.html?id_type=7&id_item=1644#item_1644
und dort werden die Miriquidi-Bike-Trails.de explizit erwähnt.


----------



## Miriquidi (14. Januar 2010)

Stanitzel schrieb:


> Jetzt heißt es, die Miriquidi Bike Trails wären nicht genehmigt. Da weis wieder mal die linke Hand nicht was die rechte macht und wir leiden darunter.
> 
> Seltsam, denn unter den folgenden Link von Sachsenforst
> http://www.smul.sachsen.de/sbs/6438.htm
> ...



...das ist schon kurios.
Vielleicht gehts auch nur ums Geld. Die Miriquidi Bike Trails sind touristische Wege, wie auch Wander- und Reitwege. Bis jetzt hat auch keiner was an den Forst dafür bezahlt. Wogegen die Reiter bezahlen müssen. Für Wanderwege muss auch nichts gelöhnt werden. Seiffen bezahlt für die EBM-Strecke jährlich eine gewisse Summe und das nicht nur für den Marathon, sondern auch für touristische Nutzung. Das ist alles schon ziemlich seltsam Naja, so richtig kann das wohl keiner durchschauen. 
Die wissen auch nicht so recht, was sie wollen. Ich denke, die wollen die Geländeradler ganz raus haben und wenn das schon nicht geht, dann sollen sie wenigstens zahlen. Da haben die aber die Rechnung ohne den Wirt gemacht, wenn ihr wisst, was ich meine...


----------



## CC-funrider (16. Januar 2010)

wurzeldödel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier mal die offizielle Linie vom Sachsenforst als pdf. Die dargestellten "Probleme" gibt es in der Natur kaum, da wir in unseren Wäldern oft allein unterwegs sind- stundenlang kein Mensch in Sicht!
> Außerdem begegnete ich in den vergangenen Jahren nur tolleranten Wanderern, Reiterns etc.!
> 
> ...


 

Schon eigenartig, den wenn ich mir das so durchlese (oberer Link) und mir mal den Satz: 
"Fußwege sind unbefestigte oder nur teilweise befestigte Wege von geringer Breite, die sich auch wegen ihrer Streckenführung und Gestalt nicht für den normalen Fahrradverkehr einschließlich Begegnungsverkehr​eignen und daher ausschließlich für die Erholungsnutzung durch Fußgänger in Frage kommen." von Seite 2 vornehme, dürfte demzufolge ja auch der Mulderadweg nicht als solcher genutz werden da dieser Strecken-/Stellenweise ebenfalls so schmal ist, daß wenn man sich begegnet einer anhalten muss.


----------



## Miriquidi (19. Januar 2010)

Nu guten Abend, mir geht da was durch den Kopf.
Wir kämpfen hier nun schon seit vielen Jahren als Einzelkämpfer für den Geländeradsport und kommen dabei mal zwei Schritte vor und einen oder gar drei zurück, ist wie Pogo-Tanzen
Wäre die DIMB nicht der offizielle Ansprechpartner für unsere Probleme mit dem Forst? Ich sitz bei der TMGS in Dresden und rede mit dem Forst. Dann bin ich hier bei mir in der Region beim Forstamt und muss mir irgend welchen Mist anhören, der wieder anders klingt wie beim Oberforst in DD
Da ist doch die DIMB als Vertreter unseres Sportes der Ansprech- und Verhandlungspartner Sie hat doch viel mehr Gewicht als wir Einzelkämpfer und sie hat vielleicht auch mehr Argumente parat. Nun äußert euch mal...
Oder fehlt es da an kompetenten Leuten? Ich bin mal jetzt etwas provokativ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henny. (19. Januar 2010)

Miriquidi schrieb:


> Nu guten Abend, mir geht da was durch den Kopf.
> Wir kämpfen hier nun schon seit vielen Jahren als Einzelkämpfer für den Geländeradsport und kommen dabei mal zwei Schritte vor und einen oder gar drei zurück, ist wie Pogo-Tanzen
> Wäre die DIMB nicht der offizielle Ansprechpartner für unsere Probleme mit dem Forst? Ich sitz bei der TMGS in Dresden und rede mit dem Forst. Dann bin ich hier bei mir in der Region beim Forstamt und muss mir irgend welchen Mist anhören, der wieder anders klingt wie beim Oberforst in DD
> Da ist doch die DIMB als Vertreter unseres Sportes der Ansprech- und Verhandlungspartner Sie hat doch viel mehr Gewicht als wir Einzelkämpfer und sie hat vielleicht auch mehr Argumente parat. Nun äußert euch mal...
> Oder fehlt es da an kompetenten Leuten? Ich bin mal jetzt etwas provokativ



Na klar machts mehr Sinn eine Organisation bzw. eine größere Masse vorzuweisen und der Aufgabenbereich geht auch direkt in die Richtung, laut der Punkte, die auf der Homepage stehen.
Vllt ist es noch einen Tick nützlicher, wenn man das alles auf Papier festhält und absegnen lässt - da steht nicht nur das Wort im Raum, sondern man hats auf schwarz-weiß, wenn du (in dem Falle) das nicht schon machst in Bezug auf deine Anliegen.
Geländeradsport klingt für mich sehr weitläufig - gehts um Schaffung und Ausbau von Trails, Neubau von Strecken im Unterholz oder nur Nutzung vorhandener Wege.. da sind die Leute vom Forst sicherlich selbst sehr unterschiedlich so von wegen Umwelt, Nachhaltigkeit, Tierschutz, sozio-ökonomische Angelegenheiten etc. Für Tourismusverbände allerdings sicherlich auch ein ggf. lukratives Feld, was heißt, dass jene Leute sich evtl. pro Radsport stellen. Je nach dem...
Ich bin relativ neu hier und auch nicht sehr lange aktiv im Radsport, muss sagen, dass ich bisher wenig von der DIMB und IG Dresden mitbekommen habe, mich aber durchaus für deren Punkte interessiere, weils mich eben auch ab und zu betrifft, wenn ich zB in der Heide rumkurve und mich ein paar Waldarbeiter schräg anschauen, wenn ich ausm Unterholz kletter oder frisch reinfahre - da weiß ich selber nicht, ob das in Ordnung ist oder nicht - bisher bin ich da einfach die einschlägigen Trails einfach reingefahren und fertig.
Ich habe neulich im Radio gehört, das trifft jetzt speziell auf Dresden zu, dass die Frau Orosz ein regelmäßiges Bürgertreffen einberufen will für direkten Informationsaustausch - da könnten die Interessen entsprechend auch vertreten werden können. Der 1. März soll wohl der erste Termin sein, ich glaube im Rathaus oder Ratskeller (. 
Vorweg: für feste Zusagen etc. ist das natürlich kein Hoffnungsträger, aber ggf. ein Schritt um mehr Aufmerksamkeit zu erlangen.. nur mal so nebenbei.


----------



## wurzeldödel (22. Januar 2010)

Geländeradsport klingt für mich sehr weitläufig - gehts um Schaffung und Ausbau von Trails, Neubau von Strecken im Unterholz oder nur Nutzung vorhandener Wege.. da sind die Leute vom Forst sicherlich selbst sehr unterschiedlich so von wegen Umwelt, Nachhaltigkeit, Tierschutz, sozio-ökonomische Angelegenheiten etc. Für Tourismusverbände allerdings sicherlich auch ein ggf. lukratives Feld, was heißt, dass jene Leute sich evtl. pro Radsport stellen. 
Ich bin relativ neu hier und auch nicht sehr lange aktiv im Radsport, muss 
Vorweg: für feste Zusagen etc. ist das natürlich kein Hoffnungsträger, aber ggf. ein Schritt um mehr Aufmerksamkeit zu erlangen.. nur mal so nebenbei.[/QUOTE]
Hallo,
IG Sachsen Leitfäden für 2010 werden zur Zeit von Hartmut, miriquidi und meiner Wenigkeit erarbeitet. Wer aktiv mitgestalten möchte, bitte eine PM an mich.
TV´s haben leider in Sachsen noch nicht erkannt, dass mit Fahrradtourismus richtig viele Touristen und damit Geld in den Freistaat geholt werden könnte. 
In der Hauptsache geht es uns ja um die Nutzung aller VORHANDENEN Wege. Wir wollen ja nicht mal auf den Rückegassen herumreiten!!
Auf den VORHANDENEN Wegen sollten sich aber dann auch ALLE Geländeradfahrer nach den DIMB-Rules bewegen!
Unsere Image beim Forst ist scheinbar doch sehr angekrazt
Mit viel Fingerspitzengefühl lässt sich da sicher wieder was für unsere Interessen als Waldmitbenutzer richten.

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## juweb (22. Januar 2010)

ich bin wie thomas in der tmgs AG mtb öfters mit forstansichten konfrontiert. Ich sehe es wie thomas, hier läuft mehr schief als das man mit imagepflege noch was tun kann. Man sollte sich mal treffen, nur hab ich immer wenig Zeit. Bin morgen in pobershau beim Pfadlinig / brettl Jam Snow dual Sprecher, falls jemand da ist ...


----------



## Miriquidi (22. Januar 2010)

juweb schrieb:


> ich bin wie thomas in der tmgs AG mtb öfters mit forstansichten konfrontiert. Ich sehe es wie thomas, hier läuft mehr schief als das man mit imagepflege noch was tun kann. Man sollte sich mal treffen, nur hab ich immer wenig Zeit. Bin morgen in pobershau beim Pfadlinig / brettl Jam Snow dual Sprecher, falls jemand da ist ...



...ich bin auch da aber auch erst bissel später. hoffe mal das ich noch bissel was vom Rennen mitbekomme.
Das Kuriose ist, dass wir, die wir schon reichlich Arbeit haben, uns noch mit solchen Sachen beschäftigen. Irgend jemand muss es ja machen und irgend wann muss doch mal was passieren. 
Manchmal denk ich auch dran, einfach nur noch Geländeradeln zu gehen, da hät' ich Spass, Freude, ein Workout und weniger Streß. 
Vielleicht bin ich in der Hinsicht auch bissel Maso drauf... 
Einen schönen Abend euch noch

PS: Lasst uns mal weiter an dem Thema arbeiten. Die Zeit ist mit uns.


----------



## martn (23. Januar 2010)

was denn für leitfäden? also was sollen die denn leiten?


----------



## Miriquidi (23. Januar 2010)

martn schrieb:


> was denn für leitfäden? also was sollen die denn leiten?



...es gibt viel beschriebenes, buntes Hochglanzpapier, wo Sache geregelt werden sollen, die eigentlich praktisch wunderbar funktionieren. Wo sich Leute reinhängen, die nicht wissen über was sie schreiben.

Beispiel: Der Forst wollte eine Regelung für Markierungen von Bike/Radrouten rausbringen. Dabei haben sie alles ignoriert, was wir schon machen und was gut funktioniert. Die wollten Schilder und Markierung gelb auf grünen Untergrund machen. Das soll man dann in der Natur sehen Wir haben seit Jahren rote Markierungen auf weißem Grund, das sieht man schon von weitem Dies sind auch Farben, die schon für Wandermarkierungen verwendet werden, wir haben also keine neuen Farben in die Natur gebracht.
Wir reden hier von organisiertem Mountainbiken. Was der einzelne macht, ist jedem selbst überlassen.
Zweites Beispiel: Wir sollen nicht dort lang fahren, wo bestimmte Vogelarten brühten. Warum eigentlich nicht? Wanderer dürfen dort durch, Reiter auch... Stören wir mit unseren Fahrrädern die Vögel mehr als Menschen mit Wanderschuhen? Fahren wir so hoch
Wir werden aus jagtlichen Gründen ausgesperrt? Keine Ahnung warum...
Ich hab hier einen Jäger, der geht alle an, die sich am Tag durch "sein" Gebiet bewegen, also auch Wanderer, Jogger, Familien mit Kindern.
Sollte er nicht aus touristischen Gründen hier nicht mehr jagen.
Eins muss ich da aber noch sagen, das ist ein Einzelfall und nicht die Regel. Ich kenne hier alle Jäger und Förster. Mit denen ist ein sehr gutes Arbeiten, bis halt auf den einen. Wir kommunizieren über den "kurzen" Dienstweg miteinander und da gab es noch keine Probleme.
Naja, was solls... wir werden weiter dem Geländeradsport fröhnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzeldödel (23. Januar 2010)

martn schrieb:


> was denn für leitfäden? also was sollen die denn leiten?



Ich meine da die IG Sachsen Leitfäden für das Jahr 2010! Ohne einen gewissen Plan läuft es nicht.

Auch am Start der Sonntagstour- die manchmal solo gefahren wird-mache ich mir einen Plan .
Also erst recht wenn es um die Arbeit einer INTERESSENGEMEINSCHAFT geht

der Wurzeldödel

@miriquidid: mach dich auf die Piste zum Brett´l-Springen


----------



## martn (23. Januar 2010)

ja was denn nun? sollte man nich ersma über vorhandene probleme reden und ziele stellen, bevor man irgendwas plant oder leitfäden schreibt (ein leitfaden is ja nach meinem verständnis eher ein allgemeingültiges und übertragbares planungskonstrukt, als ein konkreter plan)?

besteht irgendwo eine konkrete gefährdung für die individuelle freiheit?
über ausgewiesene strecken kann man ja auch reden... ich seh dabei ja immer die gefahr, dass die behörden sowas zur kanalisierung nutzen und alles umliegende ohne genehmigte markierung sperren. da is wohl sehr viel diplomatie gefragt.


----------



## mann_mit_hund (23. Januar 2010)

aloha...

sonst nur fleißiger mitleser, möchte nun doch mal was sagen/fragen.

vorab, prinzipiell hab ich doch einige zeit die ich für aktive mitarbeit in einem verein erübrigen könnte. wie würde das denn aussehen, bzw in welchem zeitlichen rahmen würde sich welche tätigkeit bewegen? (gern auch per pn)

konkretes beispiel für dresden, ein thema worüber schon bei cielab kurz geredet wurde, ist die "wilde" verbauung von wanderwegen mit ,ich nenns mal, jumps u doubles usw.
das könnte auf dauer problematisch werden in bezug auf freie nutzung aller wege in der dredner heide.

wie kann die dimg ig da handeln, ansprechen der "erbauer" ist nicht von erfolg gekrönt. also wie kann man da sonst boch vorgehen? bin etwas im streß, arbeite eigentlich grad  darum nur die kurze ausführung.

der matze


----------



## Henny. (23. Januar 2010)

Ich selber hätte daran je nach Zeit/Aufwand auch Interesse :> also an Vereinsarbeit/Orga/PR/...

Das Ganze vllt auch via PN oder mal publik[?!]


----------



## wurzeldödel (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
habe PN´s verschickt und bitte um baldige Rückmeldung, damit wir im Februar ein Arbeitstreffen auf die Reihe bekommen.

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## mw.dd (24. Januar 2010)

Miriquidi schrieb:


> Nu guten Abend, mir geht da was durch den Kopf.
> ...
> Da ist doch die DIMB als Vertreter unseres Sportes der Ansprech- und Verhandlungspartner Sie hat doch viel mehr Gewicht als wir Einzelkämpfer und sie hat vielleicht auch mehr Argumente parat. Nun äußert euch mal...
> Oder fehlt es da an kompetenten Leuten? Ich bin mal jetzt etwas provokativ



Um unsere Probleme vor Ort müssen wir uns wohl selber kümmern - das wird niemand von Frankfurt/M. oder München aus tun... Deswegen sollten sich hier alle, die am Thema interessiert sind, baldmöglichst zusammenraufen und die IG wiederbeleben. Vielleicht stellen wir dann fest, daß wir selbst kompetent genug sind?

Wenn dann noch Unterstützung notwendig ist, werden wir die von der Zentrale sicher bekommen


----------



## martn (25. Januar 2010)

kündigt ihr eventuelle treffen hier auch öffentlich an?


----------



## wurzeldödel (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo martn,
wir sind doch kein Geheimbund!

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## mann_mit_hund (25. Januar 2010)

mh geheimbund klingt aber für aussenstehende spannender...


----------



## mw.dd (25. Januar 2010)

wurzeldödel schrieb:


> Hallo martn,
> wir sind doch kein Geheimbund!
> 
> der Wurzeldödel



Warum nicht? Vielleicht läßt sich manches mit konspirativen Mitteln besser erreichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henny. (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo, 

also ich hab die eMail erhalten und bin das mal durchgegangen.
Da war die Rede, dass der Stammtisch im Forsthaus irgendwo in Lengefeld stattfindet. Nunja, ich denke, dass es für einige, für mich zum Beispiel, problematisch ist bzw. auch wäre (für Zuwachs von Interesse und Interessenten), dort hinzukommen - also gerade für Nicht-Berufler im klassischen Sinn.
Vielleicht ließe sich da etwas ändern bzw. noch eine weitere Lokalität finden o.ä. - also gerade was die IG Dresden betrifft, welche laut der vorraussichtlichen Planung dann zur IG Sachsen werden/fusionieren soll, wäre das in meinen Augen sinnvoller - sagt für mich zumindest ja schon der Name. Was ja nicht heißen soll, dass ich das Bestehende angreifen oder schlecht machen will, nur wäre es so rein logisch gedacht n bisschen bequemer für Ortsansässige, die in der Zahl ggf. höher sein dürfte oder vllt wird.. kenne den Stand da nicht direkt. Und Bequemlichkeit spielt für einige ja auch eine gewisse Rolle^^ (für mich dann wohl eher auch der Kostenpunkt)
Ja, so viel dazu. 
Ich werde mich nochmal drüber her machen und entsprechende Punkte anbringen usw.


----------



## X-Präsi (25. Januar 2010)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wenn dann noch Unterstützung notwendig ist, werden wir die von der Zentrale sicher bekommen



Hallo liebe Leutz,

lese hier als DIMB-Vorturner schon seit ein paar Tagen mit großem Interesse mit und finde es klasse, dass in Dresden und Sachsen Bewegung hinein kommt. Und Ihr habt auch einige sehr gute und erfahrene Leute, die etwas erreichen wollen und können. 

Sollte sich die IG als DIMB IG reaktivieren, bekommt Ihr dort, wo Ihr es wollt und braucht, unsere Unterstützung. Vor allem in rechtlichen, naturschutz-  und strategischen Angelegenheiten können wir auf Spezialisten und Erfahrungswerte zurückgreifen, die man sonst nur in Jahrzehnten bekommt. 

Wie gesagt, weiter so! Wir helfen Euch gerne.


----------



## martn (25. Januar 2010)

ich würde mich auch dafür aussprechen, treffen in dresden anzusetzen. das liegt zentral und is gut erreichbar. mal eben fürn stammtisch ins erzgebirge zu huschen is für mich beispielsweise auch nich drin, ich würde mich aber gerne mit ransetzen (an den tisch).


----------



## mw.dd (26. Januar 2010)

Henny. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich hab die eMail erhalten und bin das mal durchgegangen.
> Da war die Rede, dass der Stammtisch im Forsthaus irgendwo in Lengefeld stattfindet. Nunja, ich denke, dass es für einige, für mich zum Beispiel, problematisch ist bzw. auch wäre (für Zuwachs von Interesse und Interessenten), dort hinzukommen - also gerade für Nicht-Berufler im klassischen Sinn.
> ...





martn schrieb:


> ich würde mich auch dafür aussprechen, treffen in dresden anzusetzen. das liegt zentral und is gut erreichbar. mal eben fürn stammtisch ins erzgebirge zu huschen is für mich beispielsweise auch nich drin, ich würde mich aber gerne mit ransetzen (an den tisch).



Für das erste Treffen können wir von mir aus schon auf das Forsthaus als eingeführte Location zurückgreifen; dann sehen wir weiter. Wir müssen ja auch mal irgendwo anfangen... Und zentral ist relativ.

Ich kann kostenlose Mitfahrgelegenheiten ab Dresden anbieten.


----------



## mann_mit_hund (26. Januar 2010)

mh also aufi zum forsthaus falkenau (ähm lengefeld)

würde mich einfach mal für nen platz bei dir anmelden, natürlich unter vorbehalt, muss erstmal sehn welcher termin sich findet und ob ich da kann.

der matze


----------



## bikeguide (27. Januar 2010)

Hallo Sportfreunde,
ich denke auch, das regionale Stammtische für regelmäßige Zusammenkünfte sinnvoll sind! Große, überregionale Treffen sollten längerfristig geplant werden und vielleicht mit einem Bikewochenende kombiniert werden. (tagsüber biken, abends am Tisch Welt erneuern ) Also Termin vereinbaren, Ort festsetzen und los gehts!
Open Trails
bikeguide


----------



## Miriquidi (27. Januar 2010)

Ich grüsse euch,

das Thema Stammtisch würde ich jetzt mal nicht überbewerten. Klar müssen wir uns mal treffen. 
Wenn wir erst mal ein Treffen organisieren, um uns kennenzulernen und was anzuschieben, wäre das schon mal ein fruchtbarer Anfang. Ihr seht doch der "Stammtisch" funktioniert auch virtuell hier im Forum.
Zum Treffpunkt muss ich mal noch sagen, nichts gegen DD. Da würde ich Jederzeit hin fahren. Für mache ist aber Dresden noch weiter weg, wie für mich, nehmen wir mal Plauen, Zwickau, etc. Ich fahr ja schon wegen 3 Stunden Diskutieren mit dem Forst mal schnell nach DD (insgesamt 140 km) Das ist es mir aber wert. Manchmal hab ich mich da schon geärgert, weil ich in der Zeit hätte auch Biken gehen können.
Was solls, wir wollen doch was erreichen...


----------



## Henny. (27. Januar 2010)

Dank der angebotenen Mitfahrgelegenheit sollte das jetzt kein Problem darstellen, also die Örtlichkeit. 
Für künftiges kann man auch mitunter mehrere Orte festlegen und entsprechend wird dann kommuniziert, hierüber klappts ja ganz gut soweit - damit meine ich auch dann Zusammenfassungen, wenn nur ein Teil der Interessenten anwesend war. Das jetzt nicht Leute aus Zwicke oder Plauen mal eben nach DD fahren ist ja auch nicht zweckmäßig über längere Zeit.
Je nach Terminlage würde ich auch gern teilnehmen, ich habe momentan Prüfungszeit und die zieht sich über Februar und März.. da werde ich mich quasi unter Vorbehalt stellen. (8.Kw, wie in der Mail angedeutet, wäre für mich zB nicht machbar, aber passt schon)


----------



## wurzeldödel (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
für die Gründung einer INTERESSENGEMEINSCHAFT kommen mir hier noch zu wenige Rückmeldungen. Leute erwacht doch bitte mal aus eurem Winterschlaf und greift zur Feder.
Stellt Fragen, bringt Vorschläge, wo drückt der Schuh, was soll angeschoben werden....!?!

Vom DIMB Vorstand haben wir grünes Licht und werden bei zukünftigen Aktivitäten auch unterstützt!

Sendet den Link dieser Seite bitte an potentielle Interessenten.
Von mir bekommen die MTB-Guides und Trailscouts Post!

Das Gründungstreffen findet Ende Februar statt.

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philipok0702 (29. Januar 2010)

Servus´n, 

ich find die Gründung der IG super. Gebt den Termin zeitig genug bekannt. Ich versuch es mir einzurichten.

Wo drückt der Schuh? Bei der Genehmigung der Freeride Strecken am Fichtelberg gehts nur schleppend voran. Wobei ich mich da vorsichtig ausdrücken möchte. Denn der Forst und auch die Betreiber der Lifte haben erst einmal Kooperationsbereitschaft signalisiert. Es ist nur mit einem riesigen behördlichen Aufwand verbunden.

Wer damit Erfahrung hat, der könnte uns hier vllt beratend zu Seite stehen.

Gruß in die liebe weite Welt,

Philipp


----------



## mw.dd (29. Januar 2010)

wurzeldödel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> für die Gründung einer INTERESSENGEMEINSCHAFT kommen mir hier noch zu wenige Rückmeldungen. Leute erwacht doch bitte mal aus eurem Winterschlaf und greift zur Feder.
> Stellt Fragen, bringt Vorschläge, wo drückt der Schuh, was soll angeschoben werden....!?!
> 
> ...



Thomas hat doch sicher einige E-Mail-Adressen potentieller Interessenten über seinen Newsletter. Wie wäre es mit einem Extrablatt?


----------



## mfgoods (29. Januar 2010)

mit mir und dem team könnt ihr auch rechnen!
der FrOldRider aus gustel (wir gehören zu den bösen radlern)
in chemnitz wird es auch den einen oder anderen interessenten geben! ich denke da an "die zwei".

momentan: www.team-wood-ex.de.tl


----------



## Miriquidi (29. Januar 2010)

"Thomas hat doch sicher einige E-Mail-Adressen potentieller Interessenten über seinen Newsletter. Wie wäre es mit einem Extrablatt?"

Kein Problem, das mach ich mal. Diese Woche wirds nichts mehr, werd mich Anfang nächste woche mal ran setzten.

Wünsch euch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## wurzeldödel (30. Januar 2010)

Wo drückt der Schuh? Bei der Genehmigung der Freeride Strecken am Fichtelberg gehts nur schleppend voran. Wobei ich mich da vorsichtig ausdrücken möchte. Denn der Forst und auch die Betreiber der Lifte haben erst einmal Kooperationsbereitschaft signalisiert. Es ist nur mit einem riesigen behördlichen Aufwand verbunden.

Hallo Phil,

ist die Umsetzung 2010 geplant? Wen ja, würde ich das Projekt mit in den Arbeitsplan aufnehmen.

Ebenso an die WooEx Rider: Was soll 2010 in Guste umgesetzt werden??

Die DIMB hilft aktiv bei der Umsetzung solcher Projekte lest euch mal auf der Dimb Seite in die Problematik rein!

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## mfgoods (30. Januar 2010)

.....wie schon geschrieben: ein treffen wäre nicht schlecht. dort sollte echt mal alles auf den tisch gelegt werden! und dann die weitere verfahrensweise besprochen werden.
ich könnte auch in chemnitz einen veranstaltungsraum (bis 40 personen) zur verfügung stellen (kostenfrei, mit beamer wenn gebraucht).
der froldrider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzeldödel (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo mfgoods,

schicke bitte ein paar Daten zum Veranstaltungsraum, wenn möglich per Email.

Bin zur Zeit etwas frustriert, das plötzlich der gesamtsächsische Lobby-Grundgedanke zerstückelt werden soll! Gerade das sollte mit der IG Sachsen vermieden werden.

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## mw.dd (2. Februar 2010)

wurzeldödel schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Bin zur Zeit etwas frustriert, das plötzlich der gesamtsächsische Lobby-Grundgedanke zerstückelt werden soll!
> ...



Wer sagt das?


----------



## wurzeldödel (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo Micha, 
schau mal hier:  

der wurzeldödel


----------



## juweb (3. Februar 2010)

Ist die Biobiker Gruppe identisch mit der DIMB IG Chemnitz? Bin da etwas unsicher, weil zu den klassischen DIMB Aktivitäten ein monatlicher Sombrio Tupperware Abend  oder ein Testcenter für die Bikes eines Autohaus/Fahrradladens nicht unbedingt Kernaufgaben sind. Zumindest nicht in meiner Vorstellung von einer neutralen, unabhängigen Interessenvertretung. 
Wir brauchen unter den gegebenen Umständen in Sachsen eine seriöse Konzentration auf die Kernproblematik OPEN TRAILS. In der Arbeitsgruppe der Tourismusmarketinggesellschaft ist das klar geworden, auch, weil dort mehr Tourismusprofis mit Tourimusgedanken sitzen und Mountainbiken als Instrument des Tourismus sehen. Das ist aber für die Gruppe dort klare Ausrichtung, nur betrifft das nicht die Mehrzahl der Sächs. Biker. Der Sachsenforst braucht aber auch ein Vis-a-vis der normalen Biker, der Sportler, der tägl. Fahrer und das ist die Mehrzahl. Die Nutzer von Trails, die Leute, die maximal betroffen wären, wenn man die Duldung des Single Trail Fahrens gefährdet ist, weil man ja vielleicht irgendwann mustergültige Trailarenas am Rabenberg und um Seiffen und im Vogtland hat und man als Forst meint, da ausreichend schmale Wege freigegeben hat. Deshalb eine starke DIMB in Sachsen und kein kleinklein.


----------



## mfgoods (3. Februar 2010)

@ alle
ich schmeiß die frage mal hier rein, weil ich keine lust zum googlen habe.
gibt es in österreich eine "initiative mountainbike"? kurz: ÖIMB oder so ähnlich


----------



## juweb (3. Februar 2010)

Österreich? Da ist mir nichts bekannt und auch auf der IMBA Seite findet sich kein Partner.


----------



## mw.dd (3. Februar 2010)

Können wir die Threads zur Gründung DIMB Dresden... und DIMB Chemnitz... irgendwie zusammenführen? Dann können wir die Sache an einer Stelle diskutieren (vorausgesetzt, bei den Gründungswilligen in Chemnitz gibt es noch Diskussionsbedarf).


----------



## Henny. (3. Februar 2010)

...



ähm ja, erstmal 'dito' und dann noch: man kann auch einen übergeordneten Thread erstellen für 'Sachsen' und dann eben für die Kreise... das jetzt vorzeitig zu zerrupfen ist irgendwie sinnfrei - 
Die Idee ist an sich gut, also mit Chemnitz, nur kam das so eigenbrötlerisch rüber - da sollten erstmal ein paar grundlegende Sach(s)en angesetzt werden und dann entsprechend in den entsprechenden Kreisen umgesetzt/ausgebaut werden; sonst wird das mit Absprache und Kommunikation so wie in einigen andren Lebensbereichen, wo die linke Hand nicht weiß, was die rechte macht.
Das Forsthaus in Lengefeld dort ist ja jetzt auch nicht so unweit von Chemnitz oder man trifft sich eben in Chemnitz... Kommunikation eben


----------



## mw.dd (3. Februar 2010)

Henny. schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich fand es blöd, in dem einen Thread darüber zu schreiben, was in dem anderen geschrieben wird - zum praktisch gleichen Thema.

Ansonsten kann man, wenn man bösen Willens ist, im Vorschlag zur Gründung einer IG Chemnitz zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt auch den Versuch erkennen, einer IG Sachsen zuvor zu kommen. Ich unterstelle jetzt aber mal, dass das ein Zufall war und der Wille besteht, die Kräfte zu bündeln...


----------



## Henny. (3. Februar 2010)

Na ich meinte damit eher.. Hauptthread für gröbere Sachen, Ankündigungen überregional und kleinere eben fürs spezifische.. so in etwa - ähnlich der Rangfolge.. Sticky für IG Sachsen quasi als Headliner des Ganzen.
Ist mir auch klar, dass die Regionalität andere Phänomene hervorruft, so würde es eher um höhergestellte Ziele gehen... mitlesen wird man ja sowieso, wenn man sich dafür interessiert, auch in den andren Threads.. Aber dafür müsste ebn erstmal der 'Stammtisch IG Sachsen' zusammentreffen in der Hinsicht..

War ebn grad so mein Gedankengang. Das mit IG Chemitz kam für mich auch gerade so aus der Steilkurve herausgeschossen, nbissl krasse Wirkung, weiß auch nicht warum  aber ist ja gut soweit, die Einsatzbereitschaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzeldödel (4. Februar 2010)

Präsi schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leutz,
> 
> lese hier als DIMB-Vorturner schon seit ein paar Tagen mit großem Interesse mit und finde es klasse, dass in Dresden und Sachsen Bewegung hinein kommt. Und Ihr habt auch einige sehr gute und erfahrene Leute, die etwas erreichen wollen und können.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
sehr aufmerksam habe ich beide IG Themen und eure persönlichen Meinungen verfolgt. Unter uns sind echte Querdenker, die Zusammenhänge erkennen können. Die hier aktiven Schreiber sind, denke ich, in der Lage auch über einen längeren Zeitraum Lobbyarbeit im Sinne der DIMB zu betreiben. 
Das Arbeitspapier stelle ich am WE zusammen, die an der Ausarbeitung Beteiligten bekommen Post von mir.
IG-Sachsen Entwicklungsarbeit können wir auch hier im Forum weiterbetreiben, einige neue Ideen sind hier schon veröffentlicht worden. Für mich ein bisher unbeachteter Aspekt sind die Alltagsradler, wir (da zähle ich miriquidi dazu) haben unseren Fokus eher auf den Bike-Tourismus gerichtet. Vor allem im ländlichen Hügelland sind eher wenige Alltagsradler unterwegs- im Gegensatz zu den Großstädten. Die Interessen der Alltagsradler vertritt i.d.R. der ADFC.
Was mir noch am Herzen liegt, ist die Förderung des MTB-Nachwuchses, nicht nur auf junge Wettkampfsportler bezogen.
Die Vorteile- junge Menschen frühzeitig in den Wald zu bekommen-sind bekannt. Die praktische Umsetzung ist ausbaufähig. 

Leider melden sich zum Thema noch zu wenige meiner Kollegen zu Wort.

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## juweb (4. Februar 2010)

Zu Treffpunkt: ich liebe das Forsthaus in lengefeld und dennoch wäre mir ein treff in Chemnitz lieber. Das spart von fast überall 45 min Fahrzeit. Und ein so wichtiger Mann wie Miriquidi Thomas hat dann nicht gastgeberpflichten sonder 100% Zeit für die Sache. Bei tourenwetter dann gern auch mal im Forsthaus. 

Zu Zeitpunkt: das ist der Knackpunkt. Unsere Arbeitszeiten sind arg ungleich. Man kann ja auch mal in der Woche so 20.00 chatten? Skype?

Programm: hier können wir ins ja schon mal für den einzelnen wichtige Punkte zusenden. Bevorzugt per pm, um unreife formulierungen hier nicht gleich in den allg. Schredder zu geben. 

Aktion: in leißling (siehe news) ist ein bundesligarennen den Jägern zum Opfer geworden. Im thread gibt es die Idee einer Demo am angesetzten renntag. Kann man das gehaltvoll entwickeln und  sinne der Open trails dimb Idee befüllen? Auch wenn es Sachs. Anhalt ist


----------



## DieZweiChemnitz (4. Februar 2010)

juweb schrieb:


> Österreich? Da ist mir nichts bekannt und auch auf der IMBA Seite findet sich kein Partner.


Hallo Juweb, bitte kontaktiere mich IG Gründungen doch bitte mal direkt unter 0176/840 23 864. Grüße G.Söllner


----------



## bikeguide (4. Februar 2010)

Sport frei!
Anscheinend gibt es wieder gesteigertes Interesse an der IG Dresden?!
Wer hat konkret Interesse, an einem Treffen der IG Dresden & Umland in Dresden teilzunehmen? (unabhängig von der Gründung der IG Sachsen) Vorstellbar ist ein Termin unter der Woche, abends in einer der zahlreichen Lokalitäten der Landeshauptstadt, zB. Reisekneipe, Görlitzer Str., Dresden Neustadt.
Also Mutige vor!

Open Trails!
bikeguide


----------



## Henny. (4. Februar 2010)

Ich;

hab mein Interesse ja schon kundgetan, bekomme ja auch die Verteilermail - da ich selbst in der Neuse wohne liegt die RK natürlich sehr gelegen, aber auch andere Örtlichkeiten in DD sind i.O.
Dachte eigentlich, dass das Forsthaus Lengefeld erstmal der grobe Anlaufpunkt ist/war..
Jedoch alles nach wie vor abhängig vom Termin, da ich momentan Prüfungszeit habe.. (zieht sich bis Ende März und nochmal zweites Drittel April)


----------



## martn (5. Februar 2010)

boah is das ein durcheinander hier... wollen wir jetz shcon über konkrete sachen reden oder nur über die aufstellung. öffentlich oder pm (halt ich für reichlich unpraktisch oder haben wir schon einen führer erkohren)? dresden, chemnitz, sachsen... nich zuviel auf einmal, sonst zerstreut sich das echt gleich wieder. wir sollten uns ersma sammeln und ein anständiges fundament schaffen. für lokale arbeitsgrüppchen is das alles noch viel zu unkonkret.

tourismus is eine sache... aber uwe meinte vermutlich nich die alltagsradler, die in der stadt rumgurken, sondern die, die in ihrer freizeit die örtlichen wälder und gebirge aufsuchen. die bilden die masse und die sollten im zentrum stehen. oberes ziel sollte in meinen augen die dauerhafte sicherung des zutrittsrechtes auf allen wegen sein.
das heißt wir müssen wege finden, die behörden gut genug im auge zu behalten, um rechtzeitig wind zu bekommen, wenn irgendwo jemand anstrengungen anstellt, uns aus dem wald zu sperren. und dann freilich zeitnah und angemessen (diplomaten vor!) eingreifen.
ausweisung irgendwelcher touristischen streckenangebote können danach kommen, immer mit der wichtigen grundvorraussetzung, dass sie von den behörden nicht zur kanalisierung/abschiebung in form von sperrungen der restlichen wege instrumentalisiert werden.

jugendförderung... naja, bin ich skeptisch, ob das in einen dimb-kontext passt... was stellst du dir da vor?


----------



## juweb (5. Februar 2010)

Danke Martn, so meinte ich das auch und ich sehe es wie du. Für ein Treff vorab der Dresdner hier im thread so vorab hätte ich Mo. Do. Und Fr. Abend gegen 20.00 Zeit.


----------



## wurzeldödel (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
Dimb Jugendförderung schaus du  hier  http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=14&Itemid=40

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## mw.dd (5. Februar 2010)

bikeguide schrieb:


> Sport frei!
> Anscheinend gibt es wieder gesteigertes Interesse an der IG Dresden?!
> Wer hat konkret Interesse, an einem Treffen der IG Dresden & Umland in Dresden teilzunehmen? (unabhängig von der Gründung der IG Sachsen) Vorstellbar ist ein Termin unter der Woche, abends in einer der zahlreichen Lokalitäten der Landeshauptstadt, zB. Reisekneipe, Görlitzer Str., Dresden Neustadt.
> Also Mutige vor!
> ...





juweb schrieb:


> Danke Martn, so meinte ich das auch und ich sehe es wie du. Für ein Treff vorab der Dresdner hier im thread so vorab hätte ich Mo. Do. Und Fr. Abend gegen 20.00 Zeit.



Nächste Woche Mo, Di oder Mittwoch wäre mir recht, Mo bevorzugt. 20:00Uhr Reisekneipe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henny. (5. Februar 2010)

Wenn ihr nun schon drauf drängt: ab dem 11.02. (Do) abends hätte ich Zeit, erstmal egal wo (Mfg ggf. nötig, wenn >10km außerhalb DD-Neustadt)
RK klingt gut


----------



## juweb (6. Februar 2010)

Ok, RK Mo 20:00. Bin da!


----------



## bikeguide (6. Februar 2010)

Ich versuch mir die Zeit auch einzurichten. 
bikeguide


----------



## mann_mit_hund (7. Februar 2010)

sry hab grad uni-stress aber ich würd auch mit rein schauen.
reisekneipe klingt gut, welcher wochentag solls denn nun sein?


----------



## mw.dd (7. Februar 2010)

Mo = Montag 

Da sind wir ja schon zu viert...


----------



## Henny. (7. Februar 2010)

sieht nach Montag, 08.02.2010 20:00Uhr Reiskneipe, aus, wenn ich da jetzt nich völlig was verchecke.. also morgen

uU bin ich dabei, hab noch einiges zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juweb (7. Februar 2010)

Sorry für die kryptische Mobiltelefon Nachricht, aber Montag 20:00 Uhr Reisekneipe ist korrekt dechiffriert. Ich bin da.


----------



## martn (8. Februar 2010)

jo, ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## mw.dd (8. Februar 2010)

Ok, wird ja eine große Runde. Wer ist als erster da und steckt sich die Blume ins Knopfloch? 

Bis heute abend!


----------



## mann_mit_hund (8. Februar 2010)

eijeijei dat wird enge...

versprechen tu ich nix aber versuchen werd ichs


----------



## mann_mit_hund (9. Februar 2010)

sooo wie zu erwarten war konnt ich mich nicht eher loseisen...

war das treffen fruchtbar?!


----------



## mw.dd (9. Februar 2010)

Es kommt eine Zusammenfassung, will die aber mit den anderen vorm Veröffentlichen abstimmen. Dauert wohl bis Sonntag...


----------



## mw.dd (14. Februar 2010)

Am 8.02.10 wurde von den DIMB-IG-Interessierten in Dresden kurzfristig ein Treffen abgehalten, um sich mal kennenzulernen und persönlich auszutauschen. Anwesend waren Hartmut(bikeguide), Uwe(juweb), Martin(martn) und Micha(mw.dd).


Einigkeit wurde darüber erzielt, daß die bisherige IG Dresden&Umland in eine IG Sachsen überführt werden sollte, um auch die anderen DIMB-Mitglieder in unserem Bundesland einbinden zu können und eine starke Vertretung der Mountainbiker-Interessen in Sachsen zu etablieren. Dazu schlagen wir vor, das baldmöglichst ein Treffen einiger Vertreter der Interessierten Regionen und bekannter Aktiver stattfindet, um die Gründung einer IG Sachsen vorzubereiten und für die Gründungsversammlung eine Tagesordnung zu erarbeiten.

Wir bitten die Chemnitzer, auf Ihrem Treffen am 6.03 dies zu diskutieren und bei Zustimmung Ihre Vertreter zu benennen sowie einen Termin für Vorbereitungstreffen und Gründungsversammlung vorzuschlagen.

Als vordringliche Aufgabe der IG Sachsen wird angesehen, den umweltnahen und -freundlichen Breitensport Mountainbiking in Sachsen positiv darzustellen und die bisher von DIMB als moderat eingeschätzte Rechtslage in Sachen Biken in sächsischen Wäldern auch in der Zukunft zu erhalten. Hierzu steht Aufklärungsarbeit an und aktuell eine Auseinandersetzung mit Mountainbike-Plänen des Sachsenforsts bevor.  Als ersten gemeinsamen Event könnten wir uns vorstellen, am 10.04.10 nach Leißling zu fahren und auf dem dortigen Radlertag des White-Rock e.V. anläßlich der Absage des Bundesliga-Rennens (siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=444175 und http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6824533&postcount=33 ) als DIMB IG Sachsen präsent zu sein.

In Dresden soll auch ein heißer Draht zu den Teilen der Freeride-Szene entstehen, deren Interesse an dicken Sprüngen leicht zu Problemen führt. Modifikationen an einem der beliebtesten Trails der Dresdner Heide hatten Ende 2009 zu Diskussionen und einem Rückbau geführt. Hier kann eine DIMB IG als Moderator lokal aktiv werden.

Open Trails

Hartmut, Uwe, Martin, Micha


----------



## mann_mit_hund (14. Februar 2010)

schade dass ich dem spektakel nicht beiwohnen konnte.

soweit klingts vielversprechend. hoffen wir mal dass andre landesteile das auch so sehen.
schön find ich auch das regionale unstimmigkeiten thematisiert werden sollen.

so long
schönen wochenstart


----------



## X-Präsi (15. Februar 2010)

Prima, dass es voran geht 





mw.dd schrieb:


> Als ersten gemeinsamen Event könnten wir uns vorstellen, am 10.04.10 nach Leißling zu fahren und auf dem dortigen Radlertag des White-Rock e.V. anläßlich der Absage des Bundesliga-Rennens (siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=444175 und http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6824533&postcount=33 ) als DIMB IG Sachsen präsent zu sein.



Prima! Dann schließt Euch bitte mit Micha von der IG Thüringen zusammen, der schon mit der Planung eines DIMB-Standes begonnen hat. 
ig.thueringen et dimb.de


----------



## cappulino (15. Februar 2010)

Siehe im anderen Thread ... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6845402&postcount=43


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weberknecht (15. Februar 2010)

_.....Einigkeit wurde darüber erzielt, daß die bisherige IG Dresden&Umland in eine IG Sachsen überführt werden sollte, um auch die anderen DIMB-Mitglieder in unserem Bundesland einbinden zu können und eine starke Vertretung der Mountainbiker-Interessen in Sachsen zu etablieren. Dazu schlagen wir vor, das baldmöglichst ein Treffen einiger Vertreter der Interessierten Regionen und bekannter Aktiver stattfindet, um die Gründung einer IG Sachsen vorzubereiten und für die Gründungsversammlung eine Tagesordnung zu erarbeiten.

Wir bitten die Chemnitzer, auf Ihrem Treffen am 6.03 dies zu diskutieren und bei Zustimmung Ihre Vertreter zu benennen sowie einen Termin für Vorbereitungstreffen und Gründungsversammlung vorzuschlagen....._

 Hallo DD und Umland, am *Sonntag 07.03. 2010 16.30 Uhr *zum Stammtisch werden wir uns zum Thema abstimmen. Ziel: eine gemeinsame mit Euch und allen Interessenten abgestimmte Lösung für eine starke gesamtsächsische DIMB-Vertretung. Präsi kann seine Teilnahme zwischen 19. und 21.03. realisieren. Vorschlag Gründung IG Sachsen am 20.03. am späten Nachmittag ab 17.00 Uhr in Augustusburg Rosts Wiesen www.augustusburg.net 
Zum Stammtisch am 06.03. laden wir noch einmal ausdrücklich alle Befürworter, Skeptiker und Gegner unserer lokalen Pläne ein.

open trails
weberknecht


----------



## bikeguide (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
am 7. März bin ich im Skiurlaub und kann deshalb nicht am Stammtisch teilnehmen! Am 20. März werde ich sicher und wahrscheinlich auch eine größere Fraktion aus Dresden kommen können.

Open Trails
bikeguide


----------



## DieZweiChemnitz (25. Februar 2010)

Schön,da würden wir uns freuen. Bis dahin eine angenehme Zeit!


----------



## juweb (25. Februar 2010)

Kann nur am 6.3., schade.


----------



## juweb (6. März 2010)

Beim thread ig Sachsen nebenan gibt es News vom Forst. 
Außerdem: kann morgen jemand nach augustusburg?


----------



## DieZweiChemnitz (6. März 2010)

Hallo Juweb,
wir Chemnitzer werden da sein. Danke das du nochmal die Trommel rührst... Sehen wir dich auch? Grüße Gerald Söllner


----------



## weberknecht (7. März 2010)

Ergebnisse Stammtisch Chemnitz und Umgebung am 07. März 2010

Open Trails


----------



## mw.dd (15. März 2010)

Wer fährt alles am 20.3 nach Chemnitz?


----------



## juweb (15. März 2010)

ich habe besuch aus köln, dat wird halt nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieZweiChemnitz (16. März 2010)

Schade. Die anderen Jungs werden aber schon dabei sein?


----------



## martn (20. März 2010)

sorry, bei mir wirds auch nüscht. der zeitliche aufwand für die anreise...


----------



## X-Präsi (20. März 2010)

martn schrieb:


> sorry, bei mir wirds auch nüscht. der zeitliche aufwand für die anreise...




soll ich Dich mitnehmen? Treffe mich am frühen Nachmittag mit Michael F. aus Jena in Jena. Fahre dann nach Augustusburg und am frühen Abend retour.


----------



## mw.dd (20. März 2010)

martn schrieb:


> sorry, bei mir wirds auch nüscht. der zeitliche aufwand für die anreise...



Ich würde die Mitfahrgelegenheit von Dresden aus anbieten.


----------



## martn (20. März 2010)

durch mfg wird der zeitliche aufwand auch nich soviel kleiner, aber danke. ich bin halt schon anderweitig verabredet.

wird ja hoffentlich nich der letzte runde tisch bleiben...

bin auf bericht/protokoll gespannt.


----------



## X-Präsi (21. März 2010)

Kleiner Ergebnisbericht siehe hier: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6959971&postcount=60


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (21. März 2010)

Hallo,

da sicherlich für die Dresdner (und Umländler), die nicht nach Augustusburg kommen konnten, Gesprächsbedarf besteht und wir uns nun außerdem darüber unterhalten müssen, wie es mit der IG Dresden und Umland weitergeht, schlage ich vor, daß wir uns am 31.03, 20:00 in der "Reisekneipe", Görlitzer Str. treffen.

Open Trails


----------



## martn (21. März 2010)

31. klingt gut.


----------



## mw.dd (28. März 2010)

martn schrieb:


> 31. klingt gut.



Hallo,

wenn bei anderen noch Interesse an einem Treffen am vorgeschlagenen Termin besteht, sagt mal bitte Bescheid - wenn nicht, dann auch. Da können sich der Martin und auch ich nämlich vielleicht was anderes vornehmen...

Open Trails


----------



## bikeguide (29. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich konnte den Terminvorschlag leider erst heute lesen, die letzten Tage war ich auf Fortbildung. Den Mittwoch muss ich terminlich noch abklären, ich melde mich noch einmal!

Open Trails!
bikeguide


----------



## mw.dd (31. März 2010)

Hallo,

Tilo alias Wurzeldödel hat sich für heute angemeldet; das Treffen findet also auf alle Fälle statt. Vielleicht möchte ja einer kurzfristig dazustoßen.

Bis dann!

Open Trails


----------



## bikeguide (31. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich schaffs heute nicht. Ich bin momentan arbeitsmäßig bis Anschlag abgefüllt. Entschuldigt mich bitte und lasst von euren Ergebnissen hören.

Open Trails!
bikeguide


----------



## juweb (31. März 2010)

dafür kanns evtl. bei mir gleich noch klappen...
daumendrück


----------



## mw.dd (7. April 2010)

Hier leider etwas verspÃ¤tet eine Art "GedÃ¤chtnisprotokoll" vom 31.03: 

----
Am 31.03 fand das 2. Treffen 2010 der DIMB-Interessierten in Dresden statt. Anwesend waren Uwe Buchholz, Tilo Geyer aus Mittweida sowie meine Wenigkeit (Michael Wolf).

Folgendes wurde besprochen: 

   1. Wir gratulieren den Chemnitzer Aktivisten zur GrÃ¼ndung Ihrer IG und wÃ¼nschen viel Erfolg. AuÃerdem werden es wir uns nicht nehmen lassen, bei der einen oder anderen Gelegenheit an deren Veranstaltungen teilzunehmen; die erste MÃ¶glichkeit dazu bietet sich fÃ¼r alle Interessierten am 25.04.10 zum 3.MTB-Treffen  in Augustusburg:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6963426&postcount=63

   2. Wir bedauern, das die KrÃ¤fte fÃ¼r eine gesamtsÃ¤chsische DIMB-IG im Moment noch nicht ausreichten, erkennen aber die Notwendigkeit, lokale Strukturen zu etablieren. 

   3. Wir haben die Gelegenheit genutzt, uns mit Tilo(ausgebildeter Bikeguide) Ã¼ber gemachte Erfahrungen und lokale Probleme der Mountainbikeszene auszutauschen; dabei bestand Ãbereinstimmung, das die derzeitige Altersstruktur der DIMB-Aktiven es dringend erforderlich macht, aktiv Nachwuchsgewinnung zu betreiben. AuÃerdem muÃ versucht werden, mehr Mountainbiker zu einer Mitgliedschaft in der DIMB zu bewegen, um Ã¼berhaupt von der DIMB als Interessenvertretung aller sÃ¤chsischen Mountainbiker sprechen zu kÃ¶nnen. 

   4. Um Interesse an der DIMB zu wecken und diese als Vertretung aller Mountainbiker in Sachsen bekannt zu machen (und die erforderliche Akzeptanz zu erzielen!), sollten in den jeweiligen regionalen Zentren regelmÃ¤Ãige Angebote nicht nur fÃ¼r Mountainbiker, sondern fÃ¼r alle âNaturnutzerâ entstehen. Wir werden versuchen, das fÃ¼r Dresden zu organisieren. 

   5. Um den Ã¼ber ganz Sachsen verteilten DIMB-Aktiven das GefÃ¼hl des âEinzelkÃ¤mpfersâ zu nehmen bzw. dieses gar nicht erst entstehen zu lassen, finden wir es wichtig, sich innerhalb Sachsens und auch darÃ¼ber hinaus intensiv zu vernetzen. Mit Chemnitz, Dresden und den Jungs vom Forsthaus Lengefeld ist ein Anfang gemacht; die anderen Regionen wie z.B. die Oberlausitz, das Vogtland und nicht zuletzt Leipzig sollen durch persÃ¶nliche Ansprache bekannter MTBler ebenfalls dazu bewegt werden, lokale âClusterâ zu bilden. 

   6. Der Stammtisch in der âReisekneipeâ wird vorerst eine anlaÃbezogene Veranstaltung bleiben, da im Moment offensichtlich kein Interesse an einem regelmÃ¤Ãigen Treffen besteht. 

   7. In Augustusburg wurde verabredet, das jede der beteiligten Regionen wenigstens eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt pro Jahr anbietet. Michael (als gefÃ¼hlter Vertreter der IG Dresden) hat das fÃ¼r den Herbst versprochen, Ideen fÃ¼r eine schÃ¶ne Runde (linkselbische TÃ¤ler?) sind auch vorhanden; er fÃ¼hlt sich aber nicht in der Lage, als Guide zu fungieren. Also Freiwillige vor â bitte mit Terminvorschlag.

   8. Es wurde Ã¼ber den FrÃ¼hling im Allgemeinen und das Wetter im besonderen gesprochen; wir verleihen hiermit unserer Freude Ã¼ber steigende Temperaturen und lÃ¤ngere Tage Ausdruck 
----

Noch eine kleine ErgÃ¤nzung:
Da Hartmut im Moment ausgelastet ist, werde ich bis auf Weiteres als Ansprechpartner der IG fÃ¼r die Mitglieder, Interessierte und den Vorstand fungieren. Die neue Kontaktadresse lautet ig.dresden(Ã¤t)dimb.de

Als erstes muÃ ich wohl mal die IG-Seite unter dimb.de aktualisieren...


----------



## philipok0702 (8. April 2010)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Hier leider etwas verspätet eine Art "Gedächtnisprotokoll" vom 31.03:
> 
> ----
> Am 31.03 fand das 2. Treffen 2010 der DIMB-Interessierten in Dresden statt. Anwesend waren Uwe Buchholz, Tilo Geyer aus Mittweida sowie meine Wenigkeit (Michael Wolf).
> ...



Moinsen, 

klingt alles sehr gut. Ich finde euer Engagement super. Aber was ist mit dem Erzgebirge?? Ihr redet von Dresden, dem Vogtland, der Oberlausitz ... Seiffen ist immer noch DIE bekannte MTB-Destination durch den EBM. In Othal sind auch einige Leute (einschließlich mir, obwohl ich seit einigen Jahren in Leipzig lebe) aktiv. Wir stehen in Kontakt mit der DIMB, die uns helfen, die Beantragung der Freeridestrecke am Fichtelberg richtig aufzustellen.
Altenberg bietet zuerst einmal Trekkingbike-Strecken. Es gibt seit 2010 eine Tourenkarten und GPS-Daten dazu.
Ich bin 30. Wenn ihr alle in der Altersklasse von Tilo spielt, würde ich also eine Verjüngungskur für die Gruppe bedeuten 
Die besten Grüße, Philipp


----------



## wurzeldödel (8. April 2010)

philipok0702 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> 
> Ich bin 30. Wenn ihr alle in der Altersklasse von Tilo spielt, würde ich also eine Verjüngungskur für die Gruppe bedeuten
> Die besten Grüße, Philipp



Hallo Phil,
herzlich willkommen, mir geht der Ü40 Kreis schon lange gegen den Strich.
Wo bleiben die jungen, dynamischen Sportlerherzen?
Ich freue mich auf eine neue Zusammenarbeit!

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (8. April 2010)

philipok0702 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> klingt alles sehr gut. Ich finde euer Engagement super. Aber was ist mit dem Erzgebirge?? Ihr redet von Dresden, dem Vogtland, der Oberlausitz ... Seiffen ist immer noch DIE bekannte MTB-Destination durch den EBM. In Othal sind auch einige Leute (einschließlich mir, obwohl ich seit einigen Jahren in Leipzig lebe) aktiv. Wir stehen in Kontakt mit der DIMB, die uns helfen, die Beantragung der Freeridestrecke am Fichtelberg richtig aufzustellen.
> Altenberg bietet zuerst einmal Trekkingbike-Strecken. Es gibt seit 2010 eine Tourenkarten und GPS-Daten dazu.
> ...



Hallo,

die Aufzählung waren doch nur Beispiele, ich wollte niemanden unter den Tisch fallen lassen... Außerdem ist Lengefeld doch im Erzgebirge 

Nein, im Ernst: wenn in Othal ein regelmäßiger Anlaufpunkt für Mountainbiker schon vorhanden ist, fehlt doch nur noch die Vernetzung - oder wir haben davon nichts mitbekommen. Man sollte sich mal kennenlernen, eine Gelegenheit wird sich sicher finden.

Ich bin übrigens 38; das entspricht nach meinem Eindruck in etwa dem Durchschnitt.


----------



## martn (10. April 2010)

argh, verdammt... ich hab den 31. völlig verpennt... asche auf mein haupt! das kommt davon, dass ich in den letzten wochen nur noch sehr sporadisch hier im gelben forum vorbeischaue... das nächste mal schreib ich mir den termin gleich bei der ersten erwähnung in den kalender.

ich bin übrigens noch unter 30,


----------



## mw.dd (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte ehrlich gesagt nicht, das die Geschichte hier wieder einschläft. Deswegen werden alle DIMB-Mitglieder in der Region Dresden in den nächsten Tagen elektrische Post von mir bekommen... Vielleicht bekommt man ja doch noch eine funktionsfähige IG auf die Beine?

Sonst schließe ich mich den Chemnitzern an


----------



## juweb (5. Mai 2010)

Tja in radladen ist Saison. Dazu laufen Vorbereitungen fuer enduro bei Mad East und in Winterberg und DH Meißen. Aber ein donnerstagsbier geht immer. Auch mal montags...


----------



## mw.dd (5. Mai 2010)

juweb schrieb:


> Tja in radladen ist Saison. Dazu laufen Vorbereitungen fuer enduro bei Mad East und in Winterberg und DH Meißen. Aber ein donnerstagsbier geht immer. Auch mal montags...



Du kriegst trotzdem Post, auch wenn ich Deinen Namen in den Mitgliederlisten vergeblich gesucht habe  

Ein <egalwelcherwochentagheuteist>bier ist eine gute Idee. Vielleicht in der Woche zwischen Himmelfahrt und Pfingsten? Evt. stößt ja bis dahin noch der Eine oder Andere zu uns...


----------



## martn (8. Mai 2010)

ja, ein kleiner unkomplizierter lebenszeichenstammtisch wäre nich schlecht. da kann ich auch von dem mutmaßlichen förster berichten, der uns letztes wochenende am windberg zum schieben genötigt hat (sonst hätte er die rennleitung gerufen, telefon hatte er schon gezückt).
aber erst nach himmelfahrt, morgen gehts an den gardasee...


----------



## mw.dd (8. Mai 2010)

Ich habe auf meine E-Mails bis jetzt 7 Rückmeldungen bekommen (von 16); dieses WE warte ich noch ab. Alles weitere dann per Sammel-Mail und intern.

Mein Vorschlag für einen Stammtisch wäre der 19.5. Bei schönem Wetter können wir den in einen Biergarten verlegen (Reisekneipe ist aber auch gut) und vielleicht vorher eine Runde radfahren.

@martn Viel Spaß am Gardasee!


----------



## mw.dd (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo an alle,

ich würde für morgen spontan eine Tour ausrufen:

Sonntag, 9.05.10 - Rechts und links der Elbe

    PLZ / Ort: 01129 Dresden
    Treffpunkt: Ecke Neuländer Str./An der dürren Heide/ Baumwiesenweg/Sternweg: Auf der Leipziger Str. stadtauswärts. Kurz vor der Autobahnbrücke/Ortseingang Radebeul kommt eine ESSO-Tankstelle, dort geht eine kleine Straße(An der dürren Heide) rechts ab. An der nächsten Autobahnunterführung (ca. 300m) ist der Treffpunkt.
Google-Maps-Link

    Startzeit: 9:30Uhr

    Beschreibung: Schöne Sonntagstour von Dresden über Weinböhla und seine Türme, die Bosel und die linkselbischen Täler. Von Trail bis Forstautobahn ist alles dabei...
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=nxccnmmpiatawucm

    Dauer: ca. 7h reine Fahrzeit

    Kontakt: bitte per PN, ich melde mich definitiv heute abend noch

    Anspruch / Kondition: mittel
    Technik: mittel
    Tempo: der Langsamste bestimmt das Tempo

    Es soll nicht zu sportlich werden, und alles ab Neudeckmühle ist fakultativ. Ein Ausweichen auf den Elberadweg (zum Abkürzen, wenn es jemand eilig hat) ist aber jederzeit möglich. Zweimal Einkehren (Bosel/Neudeckmühle) ist fest geplant.

Das ist keine DIMB-Tour! Jeder fährt auf eigene Verantwortung... Die DIMB-Trailrules sollen natürlich trotzdem beachtet werden.


----------



## elbtalcruiser (8. Mai 2010)

Hab ich ein Glück , morgen frei , ich bin dabei ...!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Himbeergeist (9. Mai 2010)

Ich habe gestern auf dem ERW von Schmilka/ Hrensko zurück nach Dresden mein kleines schwarzes Portemonnaie verloren. 
Inhalt: EC-Karte, Krankenversicherungskarte, Bargeld (Euro & tschech. Kronen) sowie Schlüsselbund.

Wenn es jemand zufällig gefunden haben sollte, bitte bei mir melden!
Finderlohn garantiert!

Grüße,
der Himbeergeist (Frank)


----------



## mw.dd (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo an alle,

am Dienstag, den 18.5.10 um 20:00Uhr findet ein Kennenlerntreffen der DIMB-Interessierten MTBiker der Region Dresden statt; jeder der möchte, ist herzlich eingeladen.

Der Treffpunkt wird am Montag bekanntgegeben, wahrscheinlich wird es aber die Reisekneipe in der Dresdner Neustadt.


----------



## juweb (14. Mai 2010)

ich versuche da zu sein!


----------



## carver400 (14. Mai 2010)

Also ich versuch auch ma mir das einzurichten. Da spukt einiges.

DOB Crew


----------



## openstoker (15. Mai 2010)

mw.dd schrieb:


> am Dienstag, den 18.5.10 um 20:00Uhr findet ein Kennenlerntreffen der DIMB-Interessierten MTBiker der Region Dresden statt; jeder der möchte, ist herzlich eingeladen.



Ich versuche, da zu sein.


----------



## mw.dd (16. Mai 2010)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> am Dienstag, den 18.5.10 um 20:00Uhr findet ein Kennenlerntreffen der DIMB-Interessierten MTBiker der Region Dresden statt; jeder der möchte, ist herzlich eingeladen.
> 
> Der Treffpunkt wird am Montag bekanntgegeben, wahrscheinlich wird es aber die Reisekneipe in der Dresdner Neustadt.



Hallo,

da es nicht so aussieht, als würde es am Dienstag wenigstens Frühsommer, lege ich den Treffpunkt jetzt mal auf Reisekneipe, Görlitzer Str. 15, 01099 Dresden fest.

Bis dahin

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carver400 (17. Mai 2010)

Muss mich leider doch ausklinken, kriegs zeitlich nicht gebacken, vllt. ja das nächste ma oder man trifft sich ma so.

DOB Crew


----------



## martn (18. Mai 2010)

ich bin dabei, aber evtl nich ganz pünktlich.


----------



## raceface.dd (20. Mai 2010)

Konnte leider auch nicht erscheinen - beruflich kam was in die Quere.
Gibt es aber irgendwelche Neuigkeiten?


----------



## mw.dd (20. Mai 2010)

raceface.dd schrieb:


> ...
> Gibt es aber irgendwelche Neuigkeiten?



Werde dazu noch was schreiben, hatte leider keine Zeit bis jetzt. Heute abend vielleicht...


----------



## carver400 (20. Mai 2010)

Danke. Interesse ist da.


----------



## mw.dd (20. Mai 2010)

Am vergangenen Dienstag fand der 3. Stammtisch der DIMB IG Dresden & Umland statt. Die Beteiligung war überraschend groß - es war ja nur ein gemütliches Biertrinken verabredet 

Es wurde unter anderem über folgendes gesprochen:
- Am 12.9.10 wird die IG Dresden eine MTB-Tour für alle Mitglieder und Interessierte veranstalten. Es geht in die linkselbischen Täler zwischen Dresden und Meißen... Ausschreibung folgt.
- Anläßlich eines konkreten Konfliktes mit einem angeblichen Mitarbeiter des Forstes am Freitaler Windberg wurde über die Legalität des Befahrens bestimmter szenebekannter Wege diskutiert; es gibt da eine erhebliche Verunsicherung und offensichtlich Klärungsbedarf. Der geeignete Weg der Klärung ist allerdings unklar - wir werden uns mit dem DIMB-Vorstand in Verbindung setzen, um unser Vorgehen nach Erfahrungen in anderen Bundesländern auszurichten
- Der Stammtisch bleibt weiterhin anlaßbezogen; einen regelmäßigen Termin wird es erstmal nicht geben


----------



## mw.dd (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

hier die versprochene Ausschreibung zur Tour am 12.9.

*DIMB-Tour Linkselbische Täler*

*Veranstalter*: DIMB e.V. IG Dresden & Umland

*Guides*: Hartmut Kluge/Michael Wolf

*Kontakt*: bitte per PN oder E-Mail

*Datum*: Sonntag, 12.9.2010

*Treffpunkt und Zeit*: 9:45Uhr, S-Bahn-Haltepunkt Neusörnewitz (bei Meißen)

*Streckendaten*: ca. 45km/800hm

*Fahrzeit*: ca. 4h netto/6h brutto

*Beschreibung*: Schöne Mountainbiketour für Mitglieder, Interessenten und Symphatisanten der Deutschen Initiative Mountainbike e.V (DIMB).	Nach dem Start auf der rechten Elbseite geht es in die linkselbischen Täler zwischen Meißen und Dresden. Uns erwarten knackige Uphills, schöne Trails und auch ein paar technische Abfahrten, gewürzt mit einigen schönen Ausblicken ins Elbtal.

*Anforderungen*: Die Tour ist für Anfänger nur bedingt geeignet; das sichere Befahren von Trails des Levels S1 sollte jedem Teilnehmer möglich sein (vgl. www.singletrail-skala.de). Das Tempo wird eher gemütlich, eine ausreichende Grundkondition ist dennoch erforderlich.

*Hinweise*:	

Es besteht Helmpflicht!

Zur Teilnahme ist ein voll geländetaugliches MTB in einwandfreiem technischen Zustand erforderlich

Jeder Teilnehmer beachtet die Teilnahmehinweise für DIMB-Touren

Eine Anmeldung per Mail wäre schön, ist aber nicht erforderlich  pünktliches Erscheinen genügt

*Anfahrt*: Die Tour ist eine Einweg-Tour; wer mit dem Auto anreist, stellt dieses am besten in Dresden in der Nähe einer S-Bahn-Station ab und fährt mit der Linie S1 in Richtung Meißen. Die Bahn fährt alle 30 min., die Fahrzeit beträgt etwa 20 min.

Die Anreise per Rad ist natürlich ebenfalls möglich; es gibt ab Dresden eine ausgeschilderte Radroute.


----------



## weberknecht (24. Juli 2010)

sieht gut aus, wir sind dabei!


----------



## Cube-Bikerin (2. August 2010)

ich bin auch dabei. Und bis dahin schaffe ich auch die Treppen..


----------



## weberknecht (3. August 2010)

Cube-Bikerin schrieb:


> ich bin auch dabei. Und bis dahin schaffe ich auch die Treppen..



......die Treppen, hochfahren ist Kunst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (7. September 2010)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier die versprochene Ausschreibung zur Tour am 12.9.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

da sich die Nachfragen häufen, will ich hier noch einiges präzisieren.

- Treffpunkt: ist oben als Google-Map verlinkt und wiklich leicht zu finden. Zu Parkplätzen dort kann ich aber nichts sagen, ich war noch nie mit dem Auto da. Zu bevorzugen ist die...
- Anreise per S-Bahn: Ab Dresden mit der Linie S1 in Richtung Meißen, in Neusörnewitz aussteigen  Auswärtige treffen sich am besten mit mir bis spätestens 9:00Uhr auf dem Parkplatz des Warenhauses Mälzerei Dieser ist ebenfalls leicht zu finden: Die A4 an der Abfahrt "Wilder Mann" verlassen, Richtung Zentrum fahren, den Berg hinunter und dann nach der 2. Ampelkreuzung rechts in die Heidestraße einbiegen. Adresse fürs Navi: Heidestr. 1, 01127 Dresden.
Der S-Bahnhof ist direkt gegenüber. Pünktliches Erscheinen ist erforderlich, um das Tarifmodell "Kleingruppenkarte" des VVO optimal zu nutzen - ich organisiere das für alle, die sich damit nicht so auskennen. Bitte Kleingeld für den Fahrkartenautomaten mitbringen!
- Radroute am Elberadweg ist oben verlinkt; diese kann zur Anreise genutzt werden, oder um nach der Tour zurück zum Auto zu finden
- Einkehren/Verpflegung: Nach ca. 2/3 der Tour ist eine Rast in der Neudeckmühle fest eingeplant; weitere Einkehrmöglichkeiten gibt es nicht. Also ausreichend Verpflegung und Getränke mitnehmen. Der Tourabschluß wird (einigermaßen gutes Wetter vorausgesetzt) in einem Biergarten an der Elbe stattfinden.
- Fahrtechnische/konditionelle Voraussetzungen: Die meisten Streckenabschnitte sind problemlos befahrbar, an den wenigen technischen Stellen oder nach Steigungen wird natürlich auf die Schwächeren gewartet. Wir werden keinen im Wald vergessen 

Wenn ich was vergessen habe: einfach nochmal eine Mail/PN schicken. Auf Nachfrage gibt es auch meine Telefonnummer


----------



## siko81 (8. September 2010)

schade, hab an dem Woe schon was vor, vielleicht startet ihr in diesem Jahr ja noch einmal, dann wäre ich sicher dabei. Siko


----------



## mw.dd (13. September 2010)

Hallo,

wir möchten uns hier für die zahlreiche Beteiligung bedanken und zugleich für den einen oder anderen Organisationsmangel entschuldigen - es war mein erstes Mal, und für so eine Tour und die vielen Leute hätte sich Hartmut wohl besser geteilt 

Wer die Strecke nochmal nachfahren möchte, kann den GPS-Track bei mir auf Nachfrage per Mail/PN bekommen.

Eine weitere offizielle DIMB-Tour werden wir dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich nicht mehr schaffen; für das nächste Jahr sollen es wenigstens zwei werden - Anregungen sind willkommen.

Wer sich bis dahin in und um Dresden zum Biken verabreden will, schaut vielleicht auch mal bei dresdenonbike.com und cielab.org vorbei. Weiterhin möchte ich nochmal auf das Mountainbikertreffen und den Schloss-DH in Augustusburg am kommenden Wochenende hinweisen: schlossx.de


----------



## martn (13. September 2010)

oha, die tour hatte ich ganz vergessen. wieviele leute waren denn dabei?


----------



## mw.dd (14. September 2010)

martn schrieb:


> oha, die tour hatte ich ganz vergessen. wieviele leute waren denn dabei?



Die Teilnehmerliste liegt daheim; aber fast 20, so aus dem Kopf...


----------



## weberknecht (14. September 2010)

Hallo Micha, war eine super schöne Trailtour. Erstaunlich wie man sich linkselbisch platt fahren kann. Das mit den Mücken sei Euch verziehen Auf der Heimfahrt von DD nach Meißen wurde es noch mal richtig romantisch  Über uns die Heißluftballons und vor uns 26 km Elberadweg und ein filmreifer Sonnenuntergang. 21.00 Uhr waren wir dann in C angekommen. Wenn mal Zeit ist, tauschen wir ein paar Bidler/Videos von der Tour? Cu



mw.dd schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir möchten uns hier für die zahlreiche Beteiligung bedanken und zugleich für den einen oder anderen Organisationsmangel entschuldigen - es war mein erstes Mal, und für so eine Tour und die vielen Leute hätte sich Hartmut wohl besser geteilt
> 
> ...


----------



## mw.dd (14. September 2010)

weberknecht schrieb:


> ... 26 km Elberadweg ...



Habt Ihr noch eine Extrarunde gedreht 



weberknecht schrieb:


> ... Wenn mal Zeit ist, tauschen wir ein paar Bidler/Videos von der Tour?...



Falcos Bilder sind bei Picasa online (Link gibts per PN/Mail); vielleicht stellt Gerri seine noch dazu...

Bis Samstag!


----------



## Bruch-Pilot (15. September 2010)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Habt Ihr noch eine Extrarunde gedreht



jup

ich bin ja noch bis nünchritz gefahren 
als ich zuhause ankam hatte ich 96km auf dem tacho stehn 

war ein unheimlich genialer tag 

einen riesigen DANK an die Organisatoren


----------



## Cube-Bikerin (15. September 2010)

Ja, es war echt eine schöne Tour! Die Trails waren spitze, nur bergauf war ganzschön anstrengend.
Auch die Anreise per S-Bahn war gut organisiert!

Vielen Dank an Hartmut und Micha!

Wir sehen uns am Wochenende...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

beim o.g. Trailscout-Lehrgang hat es kurzfristig Absagen gegeben; deswegen sind da jetzt 4 Plätze frei.

Wer teilnehmen möchte, wendet sich bitte an die im Anhang genannte Adresse - oder schreibt mir eine PM.


----------



## mw.dd (1. November 2010)

Hallo,

kurzfristig wurde ein Stammtisch für den 8.11.10 anberaumt. Veranstaltungsort ist diesmal das Ballhaus Watzke, Beginn ist 20:00Uhr.

Themen:
- DIMB-Aktiventreffen und IG-Bundesversammlung vom 26-28.11.10 in Würzburg
- DIMB-Aktivtour in Sachsen?
- Pläne für 2011
- Trailcare- und Touren-WE im Zittauer Gebirge (Frühjahr 2011)
- ...


----------



## carver400 (2. November 2010)

Hey Micha, plan mich ma ein.


----------



## Lippe (2. November 2010)

Komme vorbei wenn´s passt.
Steffen.


----------



## juweb (3. November 2010)

bin dabei und bring noch einen Zittauer Fan mit.


----------



## martn (3. November 2010)

ich kanns nich verpsrechen, aber ich versuchs einzurichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juweb (3. November 2010)

@ martn, das ist quasi in deiner str. nur ein paar blöcke nordwestlich...


----------



## mw.dd (3. November 2010)

Hui, reges Interesse 

Da werde ich wohl besser mal in der Lokalität vorbei gehen und einen Tisch in einer ruhigen Ecke bestellen.


----------



## bikeguide (3. November 2010)

Da ich erst 19.00 Uhr in Pirna starten kann, kann es je nach Windrichtung bei mir etwas später werden. Ich komme aber auf jeden Fall. 

open trails!
Bikeguide


----------



## mw.dd (3. November 2010)

bikeguide schrieb:


> .. je nach Windrichtung ...
> open trails!
> Bikeguide



Bei Westwind nimmst Du die S-Bahn ab, bei Ostwind bis Pirna


----------



## weberknecht (4. November 2010)

hi, micha 08.11. hab heute mal mit ingo getextet. wären gerne als gäste zum thema aktiv tour dabei. mal sehen ob wirs zeitlich hinbiegen
falls ein beamer+lapi  vorhanden ist ich hab da noch einen kurzen linkselbischen Spot...


----------



## mw.dd (4. November 2010)

weberknecht schrieb:


> hi, micha 08.11. hab heute mal mit ingo getextet. wären gerne als gäste zum thema aktiv tour dabei. mal sehen ob wirs zeitlich hinbiegen
> falls ein beamer+lapi  vorhanden ist ich hab da noch einen kurzen linkselbischen Spot...



Beamer nicht, Laptop kann ich mitbringen...


----------



## Lippe (5. November 2010)

Bei mir wird´s eng.


----------



## martn (8. November 2010)

bei mir wirds nüscht. bin leicht am kränkeln und daher noch nich aus thüringen zurück...


----------



## mw.dd (9. November 2010)

Kurze Zusammenfassung des gestrigen Abends:

1. Trailcare-WE Zittauer Gebirge: Vorschlag an die Locals, an einem WE Samstag ein überschaubares Projekt deren Wahl in Angriff zu nehmen, wenn es am Sonntag dafür eine schöne Tour gibt. Terminvorschlag 9./10. oder 16./17.04.11. Wir hoffen auf 10-15 Teilnehmern... nicht nur aus Dresden. Die Ansprache der Locals übernimmt Uwe (juweb)
Kontakt für potentielle Teilnehmer oder Sponsoren: ig.dresden(et)dimb.de

2. Tourenangebot: min. 4 IG-Touren in der kommenden Saison (Saisonbeginn, -abschluß und noch zwei dazwischen ), geführt von Micha (mw.dd) und/oder Andre (goa) Das Angebot wird ergänzt, wenn sich zusätzliche Guides finden.
Außerdem werden wir uns darum bemühen, eine 2-Tages-Tour im Osterzgebirge ins DIMB-Aktiv-Touren-Programm zu bekommen (8./9.10.11) Ausschreibung und Guiding übernimmt Hartmut (bikeguide)

3. Ausbildung zum Trailscout: Eine (aktive!) IG wird im Rahmen der DIMB-Ausbildung mit zwei kostenfreien Scout-Ausbildungen gefördert. Interessenten informieren sich bitte hier und melden sich dann unter ig.dresden(et)dimb.de. Der erste Termin für 2011 steht übrigens schon.

Schön, das die Kennenlern-Phase langsam in konkrete Verabredungen übergeht


----------



## togro (11. November 2010)

Hallo zusammmen,
da klinke ich mich doch gleich mal ein. Ich bin der Local, der beim Präsi den Hilferuf losgelassen hat. Danke schon mal an Micha für die angebotene Hilfe. Der Forst repariert zuerst die Waldautobahnen für seine schwere Technik und nicht die von "uns" bevorzugten Trails. Ich werde mich, sobald der Termin fix ist und die eventuelle Anzahl an Helfern feststeht mit dem Revierförster in Verbindung setzten, um ein zumutbares Projekt herauszufiltern.
Wenn es gewünscht ist, würde ich mich auch um eine Unterkunft kümmern. Hier brauche ich aber ebenso die Anzahl und ein Kostenlimit.
Beim Terminvorschlag kann ich euch schon sagen, dass am WE 16./17. April der Zittauer Gebirgslauf stattfindet. Da sind die Wege voll mit Läufern, Wanderern und Nordic Walkern... 
Anbei mal ein Artikel aus der Anhang anzeigen Sächsische Zeitung [online].pdf von dieser Woche und ein zweiter Anhang anzeigen Sächsische Zeitung [online] 2.pdf über die noch gesperrten Wege. Wer sich hier bissl auskennt oder mal auf eine Karte schaut wird feststellen, dass es im Moment nicht gerade viel Spaß macht hier zu fahren, da man immer wieder vor Absperrungen steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carver400 (11. November 2010)

Sorry micha dasse Mo ni geklappt hat aber ich hab 2 Tage voll flach gelegen. hab anscheinend einiges verpasst. Wie schon gesagt, meinen Tourvorschlag vor 2 Wochen und noch ausgebaut, da is eine Runde schon fertig


----------



## mw.dd (28. Februar 2011)

Bitte beachten:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8066342#post8066342


----------



## mw.dd (13. April 2011)

*DIMB-Tour Im Friedewald/Zum hohen Stein*

*Veranstalter:* DIMB e.V. IG Dresden & Umland

*Guide: *Michael Wolf

*Kontakt: *ig.[email protected]

*Datum und Zeit:* Karfreitag, den 22.4.2011, 12:00Uhr

*Treffpunkt:* An der Einfahrt zur Jungen Heide, Baumwiesenweg/ Sternweg 

*Anfahrt:* 
Stadtauswärts Richtung Radebeul der Leipziger Str./Meißner Strasse folgen. Am Ortseingang Radebeul ist eine Esso-Tankstelle  vor dieser geht eine kleine Strasse rechts ab. An der nächsten Kreuzung ist auch schon der Treffpunkt

*Streckendaten:* ca. 30km/490hm

*Level: *Kondition 2-3/5; Fahrtechnik 2-3/5

*Fahrzeit:* ca. 2,5h netto/4h brutto

*Beschreibung: *
Dies ist der etwas verspätete Saisonauftakt der DIMB IG Dresden & Umland: Eine schöne Mountainbiketour für Mitglieder, Interessenten und Symphatisanten der Deutschen Initiative Mountainbike e.V (DIMB). Es geht durch die Junge Heide in den Friedewald nördlich von Radebeul und Coswig. Knackige Anstiege sind zu bezwingen und schöne Trails gibt es zu entdecken...

*Anforderungen:	*
Die Tour ist für Anfänger nur bedingt geeignet; das sichere Befahren von Trails des Levels S1 sollte jedem Teilnehmer möglich sein (vgl. www. singletrail-skala.de). Das Tempo wird eher gemütlich, eine ausreichende Grundkondition ist dennoch erforderlich.

*Hinweise:*
- Es besteht Helmpflicht!
- Zur Teilnahme ist ein voll geländetaugliches MTB in einwandfreiem technischen Zustand erforderlich
- Jeder Teilnehmer beachtet die Teilnahmehinweise für DIMB-Touren 
- Eine Anmeldung per Mail wäre schön, ist aber nicht erforderlich  pünktliches Erscheinen genügt

*Dies ist eine Veranstaltung der DIMB e.V. / Abt. IBC DIMB Racing Team*


----------



## bikeguide (17. April 2011)

Hallo,
ich wünsche euch eine schöne Saisoneröffnung mit dem Rad. Am Freitag bin ich in Familie schon mal Osterereier suchen. 

open trails!
bikeguide


----------



## Hambacher 77 (20. April 2011)

Moin

Ich reise am Freitag morgen aus der nähe von Frankfurt/Main zu meinen Schwager nach Dresden und würde um 12.00 Uhr gerne bei euch mitfahren.
Er wohnt in der Altenberger Strasse. Keine Ahnung wo das ist aber Navi weiss es.

Wie weit ist es zu eurem Treffpunkt??


----------



## mw.dd (20. April 2011)

Hambacher 77 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich reise am Freitag morgen aus der nähe von Frankfurt/Main zu meinen Schwager nach Dresden und würde um 12.00 Uhr gerne bei euch mitfahren.
> Er wohnt in der Altenberger Strasse. Keine Ahnung wo das ist aber Navi weiss es.
> ...



Die Altenberger Str. liegt im Südosten von Dresden, der Treffpunkt eher im Nordwesten. Mit dem Rad 30-40min., mit dem Auto eine halbe Stunde 

Einfacher ist es, Du kommst direkt von der Autobahn zum Treffpunkt: Abfahrt "Wilder Mann" Richtung Zentrum, und dann gleich die erste Querstr. rechts. Nach ca. 500m ist der Treffpunkt erreicht (s. Google-Maps-Link in der Ausschreibung).


----------



## Christin (4. Mai 2011)

Ich hol' mal wieder das Thema nach oben ;-) und hänge gleich die Ausschreibung zur DIMB-Mai-Tour ran. Am Sonntag, den 15. Mai gehts um 10 Uhr ab Freital/Hainsberg auf singletrailreiche Kilometer an den Hängen der Wilden Weißeritz entlang. Ihr seid herzlich dazu eingeladen


----------



## mw.dd (4. Mai 2011)

Christin schrieb:


> Ich hol' mal wieder das Thema nach oben ;-) und hänge gleich die Ausschreibung zur DIMB-Mai-Tour ran. Am Sonntag, den 15. Mai gehts um 10 Uhr ab Freital/Hainsberg auf singletrailreiche Kilometer an den Hängen der Wilden Weißeritz entlang. Ihr seid herzlich dazu eingeladen



Ich möchte noch alle an aktiver Mitarbeit in der IG Dresden Interessierten darum bitten, sich nach Abschluß der Tour eine halbe Stunde Zeit einzuplanen, um interne Dinge kurz besprechen zu können.


----------



## miriquidi-biker (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo, überlege ob ich morgen mal mitfahre, geht die Runde auch mit'n Hardtail? War in dem Gebiet noch net mit dem Bike unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (14. Mai 2011)

miriquidi-biker schrieb:


> Hallo, überlege ob ich morgen mal mitfahre, geht die Runde auch mit'n Hardtail? War in dem Gebiet noch net mit dem Bike unterwegs.


Natürlich geht auch ein Hardtail... Bis morgen!


----------



## bikeguide (17. Mai 2011)

Einladung zum DIMB Aktivtour Wochenende im Erzgebirge
Am zweiten Oktoberwochenende wollen wir die 14 Achtausender des Osterzgebirges entdecken. Dafür haben wir uns ein komfortables Hotel in Neuhermsdorf (Erzgebirge) gesucht. Für diese Veranstaltung gibt es noch freie Plätze. 
Die detaillierte Ausschreibung gibt es unter:
http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=138&Itemid=109 

Open Trails!
bikeguide


----------



## Christin (8. Juni 2011)

Am 19. Juni geht's wieder auf Tour mit der DIMB IG Dresden & Umland. An diesem Sonntag gehts auf die "Hohe Tour" - DEM Klassiker zwischen Altenberg und Bad Schandau. Der Flyer mit allen weiteren Infos anbei.


----------



## tiegar (20. Juni 2011)

War eine schöne Tour. Leider kam am Ende noch dieser heftige Schauer, der uns den letzten Trail "ausredete". Werden wir wohl mal nachholen müssen. ;-)

Freu mich auf die nächste Tour.


----------



## martn (20. Juni 2011)

gibts fotos? ich wär auch gerne mitgekommen, aber dieses wochenende hatte die feierei und musik priorität...


----------



## mw.dd (21. Juni 2011)

martn schrieb:


> gibts fotos? ich wär auch gerne mitgekommen, aber dieses wochenende hatte die feierei und musik priorität...



Ja, gibt es - Link kommt per Mail. Nächste Gelegenheit zum Mitfahren ist der 9. oder 10.7.11...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (21. Juni 2011)

danke für den link. am 9./10. kann ich nich. da steht wieder musik aufm programm.


----------



## Christin (21. Juni 2011)

Und weils so schön war am Sonntag, gibt's gleich die nächste Ausschreibung zur Panorama-Trail-Tour am Samstag, den 09. Juli 2011. Diese führt uns hauptsächlich durch den böhmischen Teil des Elbsandsteingebirges und beinhaltet alles was eine MTB-Tour ausmacht: feinste, z.B. anspruchsvolle, verblockte Trails, Panoramaaussichten, ganz viel einsame Natur, böhmische Einkehr zum Mittag...
Die groben Eckdaten: 60 km, 1.700 hm, ca. 5,5 h Nettofahrzeit.
Happy Trails :-D


----------



## Milschmann (28. Juni 2011)

Christin schrieb:


> Und weils so schön war am Sonntag, gibt's gleich die nächste Ausschreibung zur Panorama-Trail-Tour am Samstag, den 09. Juli 2011. Diese führt uns hauptsächlich durch den böhmischen Teil des Elbsandsteingebirges und beinhaltet alles was eine MTB-Tour ausmacht: feinste, z.B. anspruchsvolle, verblockte Trails, Panoramaaussichten, ganz viel einsame Natur, böhmische Einkehr zum Mittag...
> Die groben Eckdaten: 60 km, 1.700 hm, ca. 5,5 h Nettofahrzeit.
> Happy Trails :-D




Hallo Christin,

Im Flyer heißt es, ab DD Hbf, wird dann erst mit dem Zug nach Schmilka gefahren oder ab DD schon per Bike?

MfG Milschmann


----------



## mw.dd (28. Juni 2011)

Milschmann schrieb:


> Hallo Christin,
> 
> Im Flyer heißt es, ab DD Hbf, wird dann erst mit dem Zug nach Schmilka gefahren oder ab DD schon per Bike?
> 
> MfG Milschmann



Hallo,

wir fahren mit dem Zug nach Schmilka - soll ja eine Mountainbiketour werden


----------



## Milschmann (28. Juni 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir fahren mit dem Zug nach Schmilka - soll ja eine Mountainbiketour werden



#Da könnte ich ja dann auch in Schmilka zustoßen, ich weis ja wann die Züge da ankommen 
Muss aber erstmal schaun ob ich an dem WE da bin.
Reizen würde es mich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## mw.dd (28. Juni 2011)

Es würde uns freuen.

BTW Ich habe gerade nochmal in die Ausschreibung gesehen und festgestellt, das Startort nicht Schmilka, sondern Bad Schandau ist.


----------



## mw.dd (28. Juni 2011)

Und noch ein Nachtrag zum 9.7.:

Die Bildung von Fahrgemeinschaften für die An- und Abreise mit der S-Bahn lohnt sich. Ab 2 Personen ist die Kleingruppenkarte (5 Personen) des VVO so teuer wie 2 Einzelfahrten hin und zurück - die 3.-5. Person könnte theoretisch umsonst mitfahren 

Wer also gemeinsam mit mir die Fahrtkosten minimieren will, schreibt eine Mail oder PN. Ich steige in Pieschen in die S-Bahn.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde diese Tour gerne mitfahren, leider geht es an diesem Tag bei mir nicht. Allerdings klingt die Runde sehr vielversprechend. Gibt es sowas wie eine Streckenkarte, die mir jemand zukommen lassen könnte?


----------



## Iselz (28. Juni 2011)

Hey Christin, wir kommen zum Hbf mit den 4 Leuten, wie angekündigt. Davon bräuchte aber nur ich ein Ticket


----------



## much175 (29. Juni 2011)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde diese Tour gerne mitfahren, leider geht es an diesem Tag bei mir nicht. Allerdings klingt die Runde sehr vielversprechend. Gibt es sowas wie eine Streckenkarte, die mir jemand zukommen lassen könnte?



geht mir genau so...
reicht ja, wenn einer die aufgezeichnetetn GPS-Daten reinstellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiegar (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo Micha,
wie beim letzten Mal besprochen, versuchen wir uns diesmal abzustimmen und schon auf der Hinfahrt die Zugtickets zu teilen.

Ich würde allein in Dobritz dazustoßen. Derzeit hab ich frei am Samstag. Sollte sich daran was ändern, sag ich dir Bescheid.

Grüße Hagen


----------



## netcash (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo Micha,

wir sind dann wohl die ersten, die in den Zug steigen werden.
Ich bin gerne dabei. Lass uns noch einmal abstimmen, welchen Zug wir an DD Pie nehmen.

Viele Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## Iselz (2. Juli 2011)

Jürgen und Micha, dann könnten wir zusammen mit Christin ein Ticket nehmen?!


----------



## mw.dd (3. Juli 2011)

Iselz schrieb:


> Jürgen und Micha, dann könnten wir zusammen mit Christin ein Ticket nehmen?!



Tut mir leid, aber das erste Ticket ist schon voll. Ich bin mir aber sicher, das sich ab Hbf noch ein zweites lohnt


----------



## racing_basti (3. Juli 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber das erste Ticket ist schon voll. Ich bin mir aber sicher, das sich ab Hbf noch ein zweites lohnt



Wieviele Leute werden wir denn dann insgesamt?


----------



## mw.dd (3. Juli 2011)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Wieviele Leute werden wir denn dann insgesamt?



Weiß ich nicht, gibt ja keine Anmeldepflicht


----------



## mathijsen (4. Juli 2011)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Wieviele Leute werden wir denn dann insgesamt?



also ich fahre auch ab hauptbahnhof und brauche noch ein ticket. da wären wir schon zu zweit.


----------



## LittleBob (4. Juli 2011)

mathijsen schrieb:


> also ich fahre auch ab hauptbahnhof und brauche noch ein ticket. da wären wir schon zu zweit.



Grüße, ich steige in Reick zu, brauch aber nur eine Fahrradkarte.


----------



## mw.dd (4. Juli 2011)

LittleBob schrieb:


> Grüße, ich steige in Reick zu, brauch aber nur eine Fahrradkarte.



Die gibt es nicht als Gruppenticket. Zwei Zonen ermäßigt reichen aber für einen Tag...

Das sind die Feinheiten des VVO-Tarifsystems.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (5. Juli 2011)

LittleBob schrieb:


> ...nur eine Fahrradkarte.



da fällt mir ein, Basti, wir werden auch eine Brauchen...


----------



## racing_basti (5. Juli 2011)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> da fällt mir ein, Basti, wir werden auch eine Brauchen...



ja, oder wir imatrikulieren unsere Fahrräder noch schnell bis Freitag


----------



## Iselz (5. Juli 2011)

stimmt, und erkan, wenn du mit dem zug zurück nach chemnitz willst, solltest du dir gleiche eine der db holen (4,50).


----------



## netracer (7. Juli 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber das erste Ticket ist schon voll. Ich bin mir aber sicher, das sich ab Hbf noch ein zweites lohnt



Hallo Micha,
von meiner Seite aus ist alles ok. Ich bin, wie von dir vorgeschlagen, um 7:30 Uhr am Haltepunkt Pieschen. In der aktuellen Fahrplanauskunft erfährt man von einer Fahrplanänderung wegen Streckenbauarbeiten in Königstein. Laut aktuellem Fahrplan scheint ein Umstieg am Hbf in den Schnellzug nach Prag notwendig (D 61459).
Die Info, dass die S1 durchfährt, könnte demnach überholt sein.

Viele Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## mw.dd (8. Juli 2011)

netracer schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> von meiner Seite aus ist alles ok. Ich bin, wie von dir vorgeschlagen, um 7:30 Uhr am Haltepunkt Pieschen. In der aktuellen Fahrplanauskunft erfährt man von einer Fahrplanänderung wegen Streckenbauarbeiten in Königstein. Laut aktuellem Fahrplan scheint ein Umstieg am Hbf in den Schnellzug nach Prag notwendig (D 61459).
> Die Info, dass die S1 durchfährt, könnte demnach überholt sein.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jürgen,

ich habe gestern beim VVO angerufen, weil ich auch nervös war und die Auskunft bekommen, das die S1 wie üblich fährt. Die Streckenarbeiten werden nur nachts durchgeführt.

Wenn man in der Online-Auskunft der DB sucht, bekommnt man das auch so angezeigt. Und ich gehe mal davon aus, das die Bahn zumindest weiß, wann Ihre Züge fahren sollten 

Bis Samstag!


----------



## mathijsen (8. Juli 2011)

mathijsen schrieb:


> also ich fahre auch ab hauptbahnhof und brauche noch ein ticket. da wären wir schon zu zweit.



ACHTUNG! ich fahre jetzt doch auf Michas Gruppenkarte mit. Bitte bei eurer Planung beachten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (9. Juli 2011)

Ich habe heute nacht eine SMS bekommen, das Christin als Guide ausfällt. Wir werden etwas mit verkürzter Strecke improvisieren, da es für eine Absage natürlich schon zu spät ist.


----------



## tiegar (9. Juli 2011)

Es war schon schade, dass wir nicht die geplante Tour angehen konnten. Die improvisierte Puzzletour hatte auch einiges an schönen Sachen zu bieten. Von der Kondition am Berg hat mich besonders Manuela überrascht. War ja echt fit, was ich erst gar nicht gedacht hätte.

An der Umfahrung vom Großen Zschirnstein konnte ich ja diesmal sogar mal meine Säge zum Einsatz bringen. Ich hätte auch mehr von den Bäumen weggemacht, aber dann hätten wir die Mittagspause kürzen müssen. 
Matthias erhol dich gut und sie zu, dass du dein armes Radl wieder regelmäßiger kreiseln lässt.

Wir machen ab und zu mal bestimmte Wegabschnitte wieder fahrbarer. Ich hatte weiter vorn schonmal von so einem Projekt gelesen.  Gibt es schon Ambitionen mal wieder eins zu starten?


----------



## mw.dd (10. Juli 2011)

tiegar schrieb:


> Es war schon schade, dass wir nicht die geplante Tour angehen konnten. Die improvisierte Puzzletour hatte auch einiges an schönen Sachen zu bieten. Von der Kondition am Berg hat mich besonders Manuela überrascht. War ja echt fit, was ich erst gar nicht gedacht hätte.
> ...
> Wir machen ab und zu mal bestimmte Wegabschnitte wieder fahrbarer. Ich hatte weiter vorn schonmal von so einem Projekt gelesen.  Gibt es schon Ambitionen mal wieder eins zu starten?



Danke nochmal an alle, die gestern dabei waren und gemeinsam mit uns das Beste aus dem Tag gemacht haben.

Von Manuela war ich auch überrascht. Auch bergab ging es trotz einiger sehr schwieriger Passagen besser als anfangs gedacht 

@tiegar Schade das Du die Tour kurz vor dem Höhepunkt abbrechen musstest - und danke, daß Du Matthias sicher bis heim begleitet hast.

Wald aufräumen? Gerne... Ich hätte auch schon eine Idee, wo. Das sprechen wir aber besser direkt ab.


----------



## much175 (11. Juli 2011)

hat einer von euch die Strecke aufgezeichnet?

wäre echt interessant


----------



## netracer (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo in die Runde,

ja, das war eine schöne Tour, bei der auch das Wetter mitgespielt hat.
Vielen  Dank an Micha, dass du trotz der kurzfristigen krankheitsbedingten  Absage von Christin doch noch eine schöne Tour zusammengestellt hast,  die ja durchaus ihren Reiz hatte.

Mit Blick auf eure Kommentare  zu Manuelas Kondition musste ich schmunzeln, da ich noch die fragenden  Blicke vor meinem geistigen Auge gespeichert habe, als Manuela mit  Plaste-Provianttüte am Lenker eintraf. Manchmal ist man dann doch  überrascht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Ich  hoffe, dass Matthias sich wieder erholt hat und gut heimgekommen ist.  Der lange Anstieg direkt nach dem Essen war ja auch eine ziemlich  mühselige Sache. Da hatte ich auch mit zu kämpfen.

Ach ja, noch  etwas. Vielleicht gibts ja jetzt Haue, aber ich traue mich mal, da der  Matthias auch mit so einem grünen T-Shirt unterwegs war. Am kommenden  Sonntag ist ja das SZ-Fahradfest. Die 90 km Strecke ist zwar ein reiner  Straßenkurs, dürfte aber ein gutes Konditionstraining sein. Ich fahre  mit und vielleicht hat ja auch von euch jemand Lust, die Route  mitzufahren.


----------



## mw.dd (11. Juli 2011)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde diese Tour gerne mitfahren, leider geht es an diesem Tag bei mir nicht. Allerdings klingt die Runde sehr vielversprechend. Gibt es sowas wie eine Streckenkarte, die mir jemand zukommen lassen könnte?





much175 schrieb:


> geht mir genau so...
> reicht ja, wenn einer die aufgezeichnetetn GPS-Daten reinstellt



Ich habe eine Weile mit mir gekämpft, wie ich mit solchen Anfragen umgehe... Habe mich jetzt dafür entschieden, die GPS-Daten nur den Teilnehmern, also nicht öffentlich, zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Der Hauptgrund: Die Touren werden natürlich für einen guten Zweck, also zur Mitgliedergewinnung und -bindung der DIMB e.V. durchgeführt. Guides und Scouts arbeiten für diesen Zweck komplett ehrenamtlich; es wäre kontraproduktiv, die von diesen erarbeiteten Touren einfach ins Netz zu stellen.

Es bleibt natürlich jedem Teilnehmer oder auch Guide unbenommen, seine aufgezeichneten Daten trotzdem zur Verfügung zu stellen - ich werde es aber nicht tun.

BTW Die mit Christin geplante Tour wird natürlich nachgeholt und rechtzeitig angekündigt; vielleicht passt es bei Euch dann besser mit dem Termin


----------



## Milschmann (12. Juli 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> BTW Die mit Christin geplante Tour wird natürlich nachgeholt und rechtzeitig angekündigt; vielleicht passt es bei Euch dann besser mit dem Termin



Da kann ich dann hoffentlich auch mitfahren 
JEtzt am WE war halt  nur was dazwischen gekommen.
Freu mcih schon drauf! Ich hoffe ziemlich bald


----------



## tiegar (12. Juli 2011)

netracer schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> ...
> Ach ja, noch  etwas. Am kommenden  Sonntag ist ja das SZ-Fahradfest. Die 90 km Strecke ist zwar ein reiner  Straßenkurs, dürfte aber ein gutes Konditionstraining sein. Ich fahre mit und vielleicht hat ja auch von euch jemand Lust, die Route mitzufahren.



Wir werden wohl auch starten, um noch ein paar Kilometer zu haschen. Vielleicht fahren wir aber schon am Samstag die Tour. Mal sehen. Am Sonntag ist MotoGP am Sachsenring...


----------



## onkel2306 (12. Juli 2011)

Hey,

bin zugezogener Dresdner seit 2 Jahren und bin nun wieder vom Radfieber gepackt wurden :-D Versuch mittlerweile wieder jeden Tag nen Ründchen in der Dresdner HEide zu drehen. Würde mich sicher auch mal an ne Tour bei euch anschliessen wollen. 

Nur muss ich erstmal sehen, das ich etwas Kondition aufbaue :-D
Bisher fahr ich immer zwischen 15-25... also mal nen Stue am Abend. 


Wie viele Km sind denn da bei euch immer so angesagt? 


Grüße, 
Martin


----------



## mw.dd (13. Juli 2011)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> bin zugezogener Dresdner seit 2 Jahren und bin nun wieder vom Radfieber gepackt wurden :-D Versuch mittlerweile wieder jeden Tag nen Ründchen in der Dresdner HEide zu drehen. Würde mich sicher auch mal an ne Tour bei euch anschliessen wollen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Martin,

wir sind kein Sportverein, und unsere Touren sind keine Rennen. Also probier es einfach aus 

Bis jetzt ist noch jeder, der mit uns gemeinsam losgefahren ist, auch wieder mit uns angekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## much175 (13. Juli 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Weile mit mir gekämpft, wie ich mit solchen Anfragen umgehe... Habe mich jetzt dafür entschieden, die GPS-Daten nur den Teilnehmern, also nicht öffentlich, zur Verfügung zu stellen.
> 
> Der Hauptgrund: Die Touren werden natürlich für einen guten Zweck, also zur Mitgliedergewinnung und -bindung der DIMB e.V. durchgeführt. Guides und Scouts arbeiten für diesen Zweck komplett ehrenamtlich; es wäre kontraproduktiv, die von diesen erarbeiteten Touren einfach ins Netz zu stellen.
> 
> ...



Das ist mal ein Spruch, solange die Tour nicht im August ist, bin ich dabei


----------



## tiegar (4. August 2011)

Alle im Urlaub oder was? 
Hat sich jemand zum EBM in Seiffen angemeldet? Momentan sieht die Wettervorhersage mal wieder sehr ebm-typisch aus.


----------



## mw.dd (4. August 2011)

tiegar schrieb:


> Alle im Urlaub oder was?
> Hat sich jemand zum EBM in Seiffen angemeldet? Momentan sieht die Wettervorhersage mal wieder sehr ebm-typisch aus.



Nix Urlaub 

Ich werde (einigermaßen passables Wetter vorausgesetzt) am Samstag zur EBM Enduro sein. Ob als Zuschauer, Helfer oder gar mit Startnummer wird kurzfristig entschieden.


----------



## Wilier (4. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

sind bei der 14 achtausender Tour noch Plätze frei?

Danke Thomas


----------



## mw.dd (4. August 2011)

Wilier schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> sind bei der 14 achtausender Tour noch Plätze frei?
> 
> Danke Thomas



Ja, ich denke schon. Bitte eine Mail an [email protected] - und die Unterkunft separat bestellen, wie in der Ausschreibung beschrieben.


----------



## spirello (4. August 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nix Urlaub
> 
> Ich werde (einigermaßen passables Wetter vorausgesetzt) am Samstag zur EBM Enduro sein. Ob als Zuschauer, Helfer oder gar mit Startnummer wird kurzfristig entschieden.



Da kannst Du doch schon Freitag Abend kommen und mit beim Thomas vorbeischauen. Es ist Stammtisch.


----------



## mw.dd (4. August 2011)

spirello schrieb:


> Da kannst Du doch schon Freitag Abend kommen und mit beim Thomas vorbeischauen. Es ist Stammtisch.



Das geht diesmal leider nicht, manchmal habe sogar ich familiäre Verpflichtungen. Apropos: Bist Du am Samstag da?


----------



## mw.dd (13. August 2011)

So, die ursprÃ¼nglich fÃ¼r den 9.7. geplante Tour wird am 27.8.11 nachgeholt:

PANORAMA-TRAIL-TOUR
Elbsandsteintrilogie Nr.1

Level: Sportbikertour
Datum: Samstag 9. Juli 2011
Treffpunkt: 7:45 Uhr vor dem Hbf Dresden (Ausgang Wiener Platz)
Veranstaltung bei Facebook

CHARAKTER DER TOUR:
Nach dem ersten 400-hm-Anstieg Ã¼ber anspruchsvolle Pfade und Waldwege auf den Zschirnstein kÃ¶nnen wir bereits eine umfassende Aussicht gen SÃ¼den genieÃen. Weitere Highlights der Tour, die mit einigen verblockten Trails aufwarten kann, sind der Hohe Schneeberg mit anschlieÃendem 600-hm-Downhill, die SchÃ¤ferwand und der Quaderberg in DÄÄÃ­n mit bestem Blick auf das Schloss der Elbestadt sowie die spannenden Wege am Rosenkamm - dem eindrucksvollen ElbtalcaÃ±on. Zum Schluss noch ein Supertrail hinab an die Elbe, und wir rollen die letzten wenigen Kilometer bis Schmilka entspannt aus.

Die Touren der Elbsandsteintrilogie fÃ¼hren uns dieses Jahr auf spannenden und unbekannten Pfaden durch drei ganz unterschiedliche Gebiete der SÃ¤chsisch-BÃ¶hmischen Schweiz.

ANFORDERUNGEN:
Bei dieser Tour kommen sportliche Tourenbiker, die das fahrtechnisch anspruchsvolle GelÃ¤nde lieben, voll auf ihre Kosten. Das sichere Befahren von Trails des Levels S1-S2 sollte jedem Teilnehmer mÃ¶glich sein (http://www.singletrail-skaâla.de/). Die Tour ist aufgrund der HÃ¶henmeter in Kombination mit anspruchsvollen Mittelgebirgstrails nicht zu unterschÃ¤tzen.

TOURDATEN:
Kilometer:	 60 km
HÃ¶henmeter:	 1.700 hm
Fahrzeit (netto):	 5,5 h

Kondition:	 ââââ
Fahrtechnik:	 ââââ
Erlebniswert:	 ââââ
Panoramen:	 ââââ

IN DEN RUCKSACK SOLLTE:
Â	Verpflegung
Â	Geld (Â, Kronen)
Â	Ausweis
Â	ggf. Regenjacke
Â	Schlauch, Flickzeug
Â	Handy
Â	(Fotoapparat)
MTB-Guide hat Werkzeug, Erste-Hilfe-PÃ¤ckchen und Handy

TREFFPUNKT & ANREISE:
Samstag, 09.07.2011 
um 7:45 Uhr 
vor dem Hauptbahnhof Dresden Ausgang Wiener Platz

ANREISE:
Wir fahren gemeinsam vom Dresden mit der S-Bahn (Linie S1) nach Bad Schandau. Verbindung: 8:00-8:43 Uhr
Es kann natÃ¼rlich auch unterwegs oder auch schon vorher zugestiegen werden.

Offizieller Tourstart ist 8:45 Uhr vor dem Bhf Bad Schandau.
Die RÃ¼ckfahrt erfolgt ab Schmilka ebenfalls mit der Bahn.

TEILNEHMERINFOS:
Â	Es besteht Helmpflicht!
Â	Zur Teilnahme ist ein voll	gelÃ¤ndetaugliches MTB in einwandfreiem technischen Zustand erforderlich!
Â	Jeder Teilnehmer beachtet Teilnahmehinweise fÃ¼r gefÃ¼hrte DIMB-Touren 
Â	Eine Anmeldung per Mail wÃ¤re schÃ¶n, ist aber nicht erforderlich Â pÃ¼nktliches Erscheinen genÃ¼gt.


ANMELDUNG & KONTAKT:

Veranstalter: 
DIMB e.V. IG Dresden & Umland

Guide: 
Christin Kirbach
MTB Guide / Trainer C MTB Breitensport

Kontakt: 
[email protected]

Dies ist eine Veranstaltung der DIMB / Abt. IBC DIMB Racing Team!


----------



## tiegar (16. August 2011)

So ein Pech. Da bin ich schon im Urlaub und nicht mehr in DD. Kann ich auch nicht mehr ändern. Ärgerlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeguide (18. August 2011)

Letzte Möglichkeit,
falls du an der DIMB Aktivtour über die 14 Achttausender des Osterzgebirges teilnehmen möchtest, solltest du dich jetzt anmelden. Noch sind Plätze frei. Alle weiteren Infos zur geplanten Tour unter http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=138&Itemid=109

Termin: 7.-9. Oktober 2011
Tour: 14 Achttausender - Mit dem Bike auf Entdeckungsreise im Erzgebirge

Open Trails!
bikeguide


----------



## mw.dd (24. August 2011)

Fahrgemeinschaft am 27.8? Ich steige in Pieschen ein...


----------



## mw.dd (8. Oktober 2011)

Auf vielfachen Wunsch eines einzelnen Herrn wird diese Tour
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8209045&postcount=180
am Sonntag wiederholt.

Treffpunkt bleibt, Uhrzeit ist 10:30Uhr!


----------



## tiegar (9. Oktober 2011)

Sonntag? Heute? Oder den am nächsten Wochenende? 
Sonst wäre die Ankündigung etwas kurzfristig, oder?


----------



## mw.dd (9. Oktober 2011)

Spontan überlegt. Wegen unsicherem Wetter nicht eher angekündigt. In einer halben Stunde...


----------



## tiegar (10. Oktober 2011)

Da ich so schnell mein Fahrrad nicht wieder zusammengebaut bekam, konnte ich da mal nicht mitfahren. Ich hoffe ihr hattet eine schöne Tour. Gibt es noch Chancen, dass dieses Jahr noch Touren folgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (10. Oktober 2011)

tiegar schrieb:


> Da ich so schnell mein Fahrrad nicht wieder zusammengebaut bekam, konnte ich da mal nicht mitfahren. Ich hoffe ihr hattet eine schöne Tour. Gibt es noch Chancen, dass dieses Jahr noch Touren folgen?



Wir sind gestern aus Wettergründen dann eine Runde durch die Heide gefahren. War auch gut, allerdings nicht ganz so spektakulär 

Friedewald könnte nächsten Samstag nochmals was werden, aber wieder kurzfristig!


----------



## mw.dd (7. März 2012)

So, es geht wieder los:

Saisonauftakttour am 1.04.12; die Details sind im Anhang zu finden.

Wir freuen uns auf Euch!


----------



## ex_runner (8. März 2012)

Hi,

gibts denn (z.b. auf bikemap.de) eine ungefähre Route (u.a. Höhenprofil), damit ich die mir mal anschauen kann, ob ich mich da als Mitt-40-er da "mitfahrentraue" ?
Steigungen machen mir weniger aus ....und die Distanz auch nicht, mich reizt der Techniklerneffekt!

Gruß
Ulf


----------



## Falco (8. März 2012)

Ich kenn die Route, will die aber nicht veröffentlichen, soll sicherlich auch bisl Überraschung dabei sein.

Auf jeden fall hat sich Micha zurückgehalten bei dem Einbau Fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoller Abschnitte. Und wenn was dabei ist, dann nicht länger als 10m, also kein Problem.


----------



## mw.dd (8. März 2012)

ex_runner schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gibts denn (z.b. auf bikemap.de) eine ungefähre Route (u.a. Höhenprofil), damit ich die mir mal anschauen kann, ob ich mich da als Mitt-40-er da "mitfahrentraue" ?
> Steigungen machen mir weniger aus ....und die Distanz auch nicht, mich reizt der Techniklerneffekt!
> ...



Keine Angst, das passt schon. Es sind sicher ein oder zwei kurze Stücken bergab dabei, die nicht jeder fährt - aber Du kannst dafür ja nach den Uphills auf mich warten 



Falco schrieb:


> Ich kenn die Route, will die aber nicht veröffentlichen, soll sicherlich auch bisl Überraschung dabei sein.
> ...



Das stimmt...



Falco schrieb:


> ...
> Auf jeden fall hat sich Micha zurückgehalten bei dem Einbau Fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoller Abschnitte. Und wenn was dabei ist, dann nicht länger als 10m, also kein Problem.



...und das nur zu einem Teil. Zu welchem, müßt Ihr selbst herausfinden


----------



## Stierblut1 (12. März 2012)

da bin ich ja mal gespannt was der Micha da rausgesucht hat


----------



## Falco (26. März 2012)

Die DIMB Tour ist wie ich gestern auf der Bikepoint Grabentour erfahren habe, durch die vielen schönwetter Touren der letzten Wochen schon wieder in Vergessenheit geraten.

Das ändert sich hoffentlich, jetzt wo das Thema wieder oben in der Liste ist.

Ich erweitere das Thema aber eigentlich aus einem anderen Grund. Mir sind die 4 Stunden für einen Sonntag bei Sommerzeit bisl dünn. Da ist 15uhr schon wieder alles vorbei 
In der Heide will ich den rest des Tages nicht verbringen, die gibts dieses Jahr sicher noch oft genug. Da wir sowieso in die Richtung fahren, werde ich wohl einen Teil der Linkselbigen Täler anhängen. Es wäre toll wenn mir da jemand ein paar Geheimtipps zeigen kann. Ich kenne da oben nur die Standartrouten wie sie bei Bikepoint und DIMB Touren gefahren wird.


----------



## mw.dd (26. März 2012)

Danke dafür, das Du die Tour nochmal in Erinnerung gebracht hast.

Zum Thema Tourlänge: ich rechne mit 3-3,5h Netto-Fahrzeit; es sind schließlich nicht alle solche Konditionswunder wie Du. Brutto kommen bei der zu erwartenden Gruppengröße und der einen oder anderen Pause sicher 5-6h raus.

Sinnvolle Fortsetzung in die linkselbischen Täler ist eigentlich nur möglich, wenn man die Tour nach der Hälfte verlässt und mit der Fähre nach Gauernitz übersetzt; das ist Dir natürlich freigestellt.


----------



## Stresshormon (26. März 2012)

Ich würde sehr gern mitfahren, nur stelle ich mir die Frage ob ich da mit meinem Enduro mithalten kann.


----------



## Falco (26. März 2012)

Auf jeden fall, das Tempo ist erfahrungsgemäß für jede art Fahrrad geeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stresshormon (26. März 2012)

Ok, ich bin dabei .


----------



## mw.dd (26. März 2012)

Falco schrieb:


> Auf jeden fall, das Tempo ist erfahrungsgemäß für jede art MTB geeignet.



Jetzt stimmts


----------



## Falco (27. März 2012)

Ich kenn da jemanden der es darauf anlegen würde 





Wir sind die Tour schon einmal zusammen gefahren.


----------



## mw.dd (30. März 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> So, es geht wieder los:
> 
> Saisonauftakttour am 1.04.12; die Details sind im Anhang zu finden.
> 
> Wir freuen uns auf Euch!



Der Wetterbericht meines Vertrauens sagt zwar kaltes, ansonsten aber brauchbares Wetter voraus; die Tour findet also statt - nur die Sommersachen könnt Ihr noch schonen 

In der Ausschreibung ist ein kleiner Fehler: Die Fahrzeit wird sich wohl eher in Richtung 3,5h netto/ 6h brutto bewegen.


----------



## Stierblut1 (30. März 2012)

Oh ha. A ganz dolle verrechnet. 
Das wird zeitlich ziemlich knapp, da muss ich mal schauen, wie ichs schieben kann


----------



## mw.dd (2. April 2012)

Die DIMB IG Dresden & Umland bedankt sich bei den zahlreichen Teilnehmern und auch beim Wettergott 
Beiden ist eine positive Überraschung gelungen.

Auf ein Neues am 6.5. - Dann heißt es "Rund um Meißen"

Link zu den Bildern gibt es per Mail; bitte PN.


----------



## Stierblut1 (2. April 2012)

Hi Micha,

für Mai merk ich mir schon mal vor. 

Schade das ich nicht dabei sein konnte, zum guter Schluss hatte es mich Samstag ausgerucht. Narv


----------



## Falco (2. April 2012)

Die Truppe war fast schon so groß wie eine Bikepointrunde.


----------



## Cube-Bikerin (3. April 2012)

Schön wars!! Vielen Dank an die Guides!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## much175 (3. April 2012)

War echt cool! Ich hoffe, dass die Freital-Runde auch, wie angekündigt stattfindet!


----------



## bikeguide (9. April 2012)

AUF SINGLE TRAILS RUND UM FREITAL


Level: Sportbikertour
Datum: Sonntag 22. April 2012
Treffpunkt: 9:45 Uhr vor dem Bahnhof Potschappel S-Bahn S3 
(9:37 Uhr ab Dresden Hauptbahnhof)

CHARAKTER DER TOUR:
Von allem was dabei. Lockere Radwege, Strassen aber vor allem lÃ¤ssige Trails und schmale Pfade rund um Freital. HÃ¶henmeter sind auch dabei und erfordern schon den einen oder anderen SchweiÃtropfen.

ANFORDERUNGEN:
Bei dieser Tour kommen sportliche Tourenbiker, die das fahrtechnisch anspruchsvolle GelÃ¤nde lieben, voll auf ihre Kosten. Das sichere Befahren von Trails des Levels S1-S2 sollte jedem Teilnehmer mÃ¶glich sein (http://www.singletrail-skaâla.de/). Die Tour ist aufgrund der HÃ¶henmeter in Kombination mit anspruchsvollen Mittelgebirgstrails nicht zu unterschÃ¤tzen.

TOURDATEN:
Kilometer: 40 km
HÃ¶henmeter: 900 hm
Fahrzeit (netto): 4 h

Kondition: ââââ
Fahrtechnik: ââââ
Erlebniswert: ââââ

IN DEN RUCKSACK SOLLTE:
â¢ Verpflegung
â¢ Geld 
â¢ Ausweis
â¢ ggf. Regenjacke
â¢ Schlauch, Flickzeug
â¢ Handy
â¢ (Fotoapparat)
MTB-Guide hat Werkzeug, Erste-Hilfe-PÃ¤ckchen und Handy

TREFFPUNKT & ANREISE:
Sonntag, 22.04.2012
um 9:45 Uhr
vor dem Bahnhof Freital Potschappel

ANREISE:
individuell, die Bildung von Fahrgemeinschaften per Zug oder Auto wird empfohlen. 

Offizieller Tourstart ist 10:00 Uhr vor dem Bhf Freital Potschappel!
Der Tourguide erwartet euch am genannten Bahnhof!
Die RÃ¼ckfahrt erfolgt wieder indivuduell!

TEILNEHMERINFOS:
â¢ Es besteht Helmpflicht!
â¢ Zur Teilnahme ist ein voll gelÃ¤ndetaugliches MTB in einwandfreiem technischen Zustand erforderlich!
â¢ Jeder Teilnehmer beachtet Teilnahmehinweise fÃ¼r gefÃ¼hrte DIMB-Touren
â¢ Eine Anmeldung per Mail wÃ¤re schÃ¶n, ist aber nicht erforderlich â pÃ¼nktliches Erscheinen genÃ¼gt.


ANMELDUNG & KONTAKT:

Veranstalter:
DIMB e.V. IG Dresden & Umland

Guide:
Hartmut Kluge
MTB Guide / Trainer C MTB Breitensport

Kontakt:
[email protected]

Dies ist eine Veranstaltung der DIMB / Abt. IBC DIMB Racing Team!
__________________
GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## mw.dd (10. April 2012)

Ein Event jagt das nÃ¤chste 

*IG-Tour Linkselbische TÃ¤ler*

Veranstalter: DIMB e.V. IG Dresden & Umland
Guide: Sven Ronatschk
Kontakt: [email protected]; [email protected]
Datum und Zeit: Sonntag, den 06.05.2012, 09:00Uhr
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Tierpark, Siebeneichener StraÃe, 01662, MeiÃen
Anfahrt: B6 StadtauswÃ¤rts Richtung DD kurz vor Ortsausgang gibt es links und rechts
ParkmÃ¶glichkeiten oder mit S-Bahn bis MeiÃen und von da Elbradweg linkselbisch Richtung
Dresden (also in Fahrtrichtung rechte Seite)
Streckendaten: ca. 50km/1200hm
Fahrzeit: ca. 4h netto/6h brutto

Dies ist eine Veranstaltung der DIMB / Abt. IBC DIMB Racing Team

Beschreibung: Tour durch die linkselbischen TÃ¤ler und Trailsurfen auf den HÃ¶hen des
Elbhanges.
Knackige Anstiege und steile Abfahrten wechseln sich ab.
Eine schÃ¶ne Mountainbiketour fÃ¼r Mitglieder, Interessenten und
Symphatisanten der Deutschen Initiative Mountainbike e.V (DIMB).
Anforderungen: Die Tour ist fÃ¼r AnfÃ¤nger nur bedingt geeignet; das sichere Befahren von
Trails des Levels S1 sollte jedem Teilnehmer mÃ¶glich sein
(vgl. www.singletrail-skala.de). Das Tempo wird gemÃ¼tlich, eine
gute Grundkondition ist dennoch erforderlich, da auch lÃ¤ngere Anstiege zu bewÃ¤ltigen sind.
Hinweise: - Es besteht Helmpflicht!
- Zur Teilnahme ist ein voll gelÃ¤ndetaugliches MTB in einwandfreiem
technischen Zustand erforderlich
- Jeder Teilnehmer beachtet die Teilnahmehinweise fÃ¼r DIMB-Touren
- Eine Anmeldung per Mail wÃ¤re schÃ¶n, ist aber nicht erforderlich â
pÃ¼nktliches Erscheinen genÃ¼gt

Dies ist eine Veranstaltung der DIMB / Abt. IBC DIMB Racing Team


----------



## mw.dd (23. April 2012)

bikeguide schrieb:


> AUF SINGLE TRAILS RUND UM FREITAL
> 
> 
> Level: Sportbikertour
> ...



Die DIMB IG Dresden bedankt sich bei den Teilnehmer der IG-Tour "Rund um Freital", dem Guide Hartmut und natürlich auch wieder dem Wettergott 
Auf ein Neues am 6.5.; dann geht es in die "Linkselbischen Täler".

Den Link zu den Bildern gibt es auf Wunsch per Mail.


----------



## Falco (6. Mai 2012)

Super Tour, die Strecke war Besser als ich sie hätte planen können.
Wird nicht lange dauern bis ich diese, mit den Leuten die es verpasst haben, noch einmal abfahre.

Ich freu mich auch schon auf die Pulsnitz Tour die heute vorgeschlagen wurde. Wenn bei der Planung wegen der Einsteigerfreundlichkeit Kompromisse gemacht werden müssen, dann möchte ich gern eine Kompromisslose Variante zum Nachfahren außerhalb von DIMB haben. Vielleicht kann mir da jemand etwas zuspielen.


----------



## mw.dd (6. Mai 2012)

Falco schrieb:


> Super Tour, die Strecke war Besser als ich sie hätte planen können...



Na das will was heißen 



Falco schrieb:


> ...
> Ich freu mich auch schon auf die Pulsnitz Tour die heute vorgeschlagen wurde. Wenn bei der Planung wegen der Einsteigerfreundlichkeit Kompromisse gemacht werden müssen, dann möchte ich gern eine Kompromisslose Variante zum Nachfahren außerhalb von DIMB haben. Vielleicht kann mir da jemand etwas zuspielen.



Wie wäre es mit einer geteilten Tour? Also eine Variante für die Sportler und eine für Genießer? Mit gemeinsam Start, gemeinsamer Pause und gemeinsamen Tourabschluß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (6. Mai 2012)

Mir gehts weniger um die Geschwindigkeit, sondern um die Menge der Gipfel und Trails, das wird mit einem gemeinsamen Endpunkt sicher schwierig Zeitlich abzustimmen, aber machbar.

Die Idee an sich ist genial, denn ab 2000hm ist der DIMB Versicherungschutz sicher noch nützlicher. 

Bin euch aber nicht böse wenn das nichts wird. So eine Tourplanung mit unterschiedlichen Längen und gemeinsamen Treffpunkten ist sehr aufwendig. Daher habe ich auch kein Problem damit wenn es nur eine kurze Variante gibt, bin trotzdem dabei.

Noch mal zurück zu der Tour von heute, kann ich die 3 Bilder hier hochladen? Oder wollt ihr die Einzeln haben?


----------



## mw.dd (16. Mai 2012)

Für alle, die das lange Wochenende in Dresden verbringen, wird es am Samstag nachmittag eine schöne Genießerrunde westlich von Dresden geben. Geplant sind ca. 40km mit max. 500hm - natürlich wie immer im gemütlichen Tempo 
Möglicherweise wird es an der einen oder anderen Stelle etwas technischer (max. S1); je nach Anzahl, Wünschen und Fähigkeit der Teilnehmer kann evt. eine kleine Fahrtechnikübungseinlage stattfinden...

Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit wird noch bekannt gegeben; es wäre schön, wenn sich potentielle Mitfahrer per Mail, PN oder über Facebook melden würden.


----------



## mw.dd (18. Mai 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Für alle, die das lange Wochenende in Dresden verbringen, wird es am Samstag nachmittag eine schöne Genießerrunde westlich von Dresden geben. Geplant sind ca. 40km mit max. 500hm - natürlich wie immer im gemütlichen Tempo
> Möglicherweise wird es an der einen oder anderen Stelle etwas technischer (max. S1); je nach Anzahl, Wünschen und Fähigkeit der Teilnehmer kann evt. eine kleine Fahrtechnikübungseinlage stattfinden...
> 
> Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit wird noch bekannt gegeben; es wäre schön, wenn sich potentielle Mitfahrer per Mail, PN oder über Facebook melden würden.



Start ist 12:30Uhr am Romantik Hotel Pattis (Einfahrt zum Zschoner Grund)

Ein Hinweis für die Autofahrer:
Start- und Endpunkt der Tour sind nicht identisch!


----------



## Stierblut1 (18. Mai 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Start ist 12:30Uhr am Romantik Hotel Pattis (Einfahrt zum Zschoner Grund)
> 
> Ein Hinweis für die Autofahrer:
> Start- und Endpunkt der Tour sind nicht identisch!



Wo ist dann Ankunft?


----------



## mw.dd (18. Mai 2012)

Ich habe verschiedene Möglichkeiten im Kopf, die ich je nach Teilnehmern gern variieren würde - soll heißen, es steht noch nicht zu 100% fest. Wer flexibel sein will, reist also am besten mit Rad oder ÖPNV an; für das Auto ist der P+R-Platz am BAB-Anschluß DD-Neustadt sicher die beste aller Optionen.


----------



## mw.dd (5. Juni 2012)

So, da die nachdem die Mai-Tour in den linkselbischen Tälern ein wenig unter dem Wetter zu leiden hatte und außerdem eher die Zielgruppe der sportlichen Radfahrer angesprochen hat, wird es diesen Monat nochmal eine Tour dort geben - diesmal von Genießern für Genießer 

Kurzübersicht
Datum: 10.06.12 11:00Uhr
Treffpunkt: Am Wohnmobilparkplatz an der Elbe in Meißen
Tourdaten: 40km/700hm
Tourdauer: 3,5h netto/ 5h brutto
Teilnahmebedingungen

Weitere Details findet ihr in der angehängten Ausschreibung.; um Anmeldung per Mail/PN wird gebeten.

Dies ist eine Tour der DIMB/ Abt. DIMB Racing Team!


----------



## hometrails (5. Juni 2012)

Gibt es von der Tour GPX Daten zum Download?


----------



## Falco (5. Juni 2012)

Wenn es wieder regnet, dann trifft sich sicher die gleiche Zielgruppe wie letztens. Wanderer waren an dem Tag auch weniger unterwegs, so ein Wetter bieten also nur Vorteile 

Werde diesmal leider nicht dabei sein können.

Ist die Tour diesmal wieder anders? Die letzte war doch ein Rundkurs.


----------



## mw.dd (5. Juni 2012)

kevdd schrieb:


> Gibt es von der Tour GPX Daten zum Download?



Hinterher für die Teilnehmer schon 

Aber wenn Du in den gängigen Portalen suchst, findest Du in der Ecke genügend Tracks, die es sich lohnt nachzufahren.


----------



## hometrails (5. Juni 2012)

Am Sonntag schaffe ich es leider nicht. Ich würde nur gern mal was allein oder mit nem Kumpel nachfahren zum "Antesten" und um zu sehen, ob wir euren Touren standhalten können. Ohne Blamage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-Roman (8. Juni 2012)

falls es nicht gerade Sturm & Hagel gibt bin ich dabei


----------



## mw.dd (14. September 2012)

Wir wollen das für den Sonntag angekündigte schöne Spätsommerwetter nochmal für eine tolle IG-Tour nutzen:

Kurzfassung: 50km/1000hm
Treffpunkt/ Zeit: Militärhistorisches Museum Dresden 10:00Uhr

Hier geht es zur ausführlichen Ausschreibung


----------



## Falco (14. September 2012)

Wer im Anschluss auf der anderen Elbseite noch ein paar Highlights mitnehmen möchte, der soll sich eine Lampe einpacken.

Ich hab da auf den Weg nach Lockwitz noch ein paar Varianten von 500 bis 900hm zum genießen.


----------



## Rockhopser (15. September 2012)

Bin dabei 

Werde dann sicher Elbradweg zurückrollen...


----------



## tiegar (15. September 2012)

Mal sehen. Wir hatten morgen was anderes geplant, aber vielleicht dreht der Wind noch.

Fahrrad ist wieder in Ordnung. Dämpfer wurde getauscht.


----------



## mw.dd (17. September 2012)

Die DIMB IG Dresden bedankt sich ganz herzlich bei allen Mitfahrern der gestrigen Tour und freut sich auf das nächste Mal!

Dann hoffentlich wieder mit genauso tollen Trails und ebenso schönem Wetter...


----------



## mw.dd (25. September 2012)

Am kommenden Feiertag führt der Sven eine Tour in einer nicht so oft befahrenen Gegend, die auch scherzhaft als die "Pulsnitzer Alpen" bezeichnet wird.
Geplant sind 40km/900hm.
Treffpunkt ist 10:00Uhr am Bahnhof in Pulsnitz; alles weitere entnehmt ihr bitte dem Link zur vollständigen Ausschreibung


----------



## mountain_DD (30. September 2012)

Ich würde gern mitkommen. 
Die Bahn gibt allerdings Schienenersatzverkehr zw. Großröhrsdorf und Pulsnitz an. Weiß jemand, ob man in dem Bus sein Rad mitnehmen kann?

grüße, silke


----------



## Falco (30. September 2012)

Ich starte 8 Uhr in der Heide. Falls jemand beim Regionalexpress mitfahren will, dann soll er bescheid geben. Meine zusammengeklickte Strecke konnte ich noch nicht ausprobieren dieses Jahr http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=brqbaplgynvihvgw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (30. September 2012)

mountain_DD schrieb:


> Ich würde gern mitkommen.
> Die Bahn gibt allerdings Schienenersatzverkehr zw. Großröhrsdorf und Pulsnitz an. Weiß jemand, ob man in dem Bus sein Rad mitnehmen kann?
> 
> grüße, silke



Bekomme ich jetzt auf die Schnelle auch nicht heraus; ich würde sagen, wir versuchen es einfach... Wenn nicht, müssen wir noch ein Stück Rad fahren und fahren eben etwas später in Pulsnitz los (und sind dann schon warm  )


----------



## much175 (30. September 2012)

@Falco
wo startest du in der Heide? Ich würde mitradeln
Gruß


----------



## mw.dd (1. Oktober 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Bekomme ich jetzt auf die Schnelle auch nicht heraus; ich würde sagen, wir versuchen es einfach... Wenn nicht, müssen wir noch ein Stück Rad fahren und fahren eben etwas später in Pulsnitz los (und sind dann schon warm  )



Google Maps sagt 5km von Großröhrsdorf bis Pulsnitz. Wenn der Zug in Großröhrsdorf pünktlich ist, sollten wir es sogar bis 10:00Uhr geschafft haben.

Wer kommt eigentlich alles mit dem Zug? Wir sollten uns eine Fahrkarte teilen...


----------



## Falco (1. Oktober 2012)

much175 schrieb:


> @_Falco_
> wo startest du in der Heide? Ich würde mitradeln
> Gruß



Ich komm 7:35 Bahnhof Dresden-Neustadt an. Am besten gleich vor dem Bahnhof auf mich warten, damit wir direkt los können. 8:05 will ich dir nicht antun, da wären wir im straffen Tempo unterwegs.


----------



## bikenomade (1. Oktober 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Google Maps sagt 5km von Großröhrsdorf bis Pulsnitz. Wenn der Zug in Großröhrsdorf pünktlich ist, sollten wir es sogar bis 10:00Uhr geschafft haben.
> 
> Wer kommt eigentlich alles mit dem Zug? Wir sollten uns eine Fahrkarte teilen...



Das ist ja wirklich ärgerlich, ausgerechnet diese Woche ist  Schienenersatzverkehr. Sollte der Bus die Räder nicht mitnehmen (das  hängt vom Personenaufkommen ab), gibt es einen Radweg parallel zu den  Schienen nach Pulsnitz. Wir warten natürlich in Pulsnitz.
_____________________
Bis Mittwoch
Grüße
Sven


----------



## Rockhopser (1. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir klappts leider nicht am Feiertag.
Wünsch euch viel Spaß!

 @Falco: Ich denke aber, wir sehen uns am WE nochmal... das wird so krank, das muss ich mir glaub noch geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## much175 (1. Oktober 2012)

Falco schrieb:


> Ich komm 7:35 Bahnhof Dresden-Neustadt an. Am besten gleich vor dem Bahnhof auf mich warten, damit wir direkt los können. 8:05 will ich dir nicht antun, da wären wir im straffen Tempo unterwegs.



Alles klar, halb acht in der Neustadt, aber wir fahren dann dierekt nach Pulsnitz zum Rest, oder?
Ich freu mich schon drauf


----------



## much175 (2. Oktober 2012)

Und sag mal werden wir viel Straße oder doch mehr Waldwege bis Pulsnitz fahren? Sonst pass ich meine Bereifung noch mal an


----------



## Falco (2. Oktober 2012)

Hab den Weg doch verlinkt, geht über breite Waldwege zum Treffpunkt.


----------



## mw.dd (4. Oktober 2012)

Danke sagen Sven & Micha! Wir freuen uns auf das nächste Mal...


----------



## mw.dd (15. Oktober 2012)

Veranstaltungshinweis von den Nachbarn:
http://www.dimb.de/ig-chemnitz


----------



## lurch (18. Oktober 2012)

Und sonst passiert am Wochenende nichts hier in Dresden?


----------



## mw.dd (18. Oktober 2012)

lurch schrieb:


> Und sonst passiert am Wochenende nichts hier in Dresden?



Ich kann nicht überall sein...


----------



## Falco (18. Oktober 2012)

lurch schrieb:


> Und sonst passiert am Wochenende nichts hier in Dresden?



Schaut doch bitte bei Cielab.org rein, wir stellen teilweise schon Touren mehrere Toure pro Tag ein, auch wenn meist nur 2-3 Tage vor Start.
Wenn mal keiner was rein schreibt, einfach nachfragen und Wünsche äußern.


----------



## mw.dd (24. Oktober 2012)

Abschlusstour 2012 Dresdner Heide

Kurzfassung: 
- Treff 10:30 am Militärhistorischen Museum
- Splitleveltour (2 Touren): Getrennt Fahren, gemeinsam Einkehren!
- Tour 1 (Sport) 40km/900hm, Tour 2 (Genießer) 30km/500hm

Detaillierte Ausschreibung: http://goo.gl/zfcvl


----------



## der-Roman (24. Oktober 2012)

ich vermute Michael du führst die Genußtur und Falco die sportliche? 
Hätte auf jeden Fall große Lust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (24. Oktober 2012)

der-Roman schrieb:


> ich vermute Michael du führst die Genußtur und Falco die sportliche?
> ...



Andersrum wär's Blödsinn


----------



## tanztee (31. Oktober 2012)

Tolle Tour und nochmal danke an den Guide Micha!

Morgen geh ich kärchern 

Ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Falco (4. April 2013)

Saisonauftakt 2013, Wilischrunde

Kurzfassung: 
- Treff So. 14.04. 10:00 in Lockwitz
- 36km/1000hm

Detaillierte Ausschreibung: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=249138&d=1365149272


----------



## Schibbl (5. April 2013)

Falco schrieb:


> Detaillierte Ausschreibung: http://goo.gl/G2m1V


Google sagt:


> You need permission to access this published document.


Oder hattest du den Aufruf für einen ganz bestimmten Fahrerkreis gedacht?
Ich vermute eher, dass du seit der DIMB Saisonabschlusstour Angst hast, dass ich dich mit dem SSp in Grund und Boden fahre


----------



## Falco (5. April 2013)

Mein fehler, so viel zum Thema "Im Web veröffentlichen"

2. Versuch als Dateianhang


----------



## Galleg2002 (12. April 2013)

Wuerde sonntag gern mitkommen aber wees net ob ich den ausgangspunkt ohen sucherei finde . Vielleicht kann man sich ja an einer der elbbruecken treffen und dann gemeinsam dahin tuckern ?


----------



## mathijsen (2. Mai 2013)

aktualisiert mal eure dimb-seite. dort sind noch tourenankündigungen von 2012 drauf.


----------



## Rocky-92 (6. Mai 2013)

Moinsen
da ich neuerdings auch DIMB`ler bin, hier mal die Anfrage, ob IG Dresden noch aktiv ist, vielleicht sogar in nächster Zeit mal Tourentechnisch was passiert?

Grüße


----------



## mw.dd (6. Mai 2013)

Auch für 2013 sind monatliche Touren geplant; eine Aktivtour ist in Vorbereitung.
Die Apriltour hast Du schon verpasst, für Mai bekommen wir wohl noch was hin.

Ich werde mich auf Grund beruflichen Ortswechsel bis Oktober etwas rar machen müssen, aber Falco und Sven werden schon was auf die Beine stellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (7. Mai 2013)

Bitte sehr:

Linkselbische Täler als Rundkurs zu Pfingsten am 20.05.


----------



## Rocky-92 (8. Mai 2013)

Voranmeldung erforderlich?
Das liest sich doch recht angenehm , da wär ich bei, wenn alles klar geht


----------



## Falco (19. Mai 2013)

Morgen geht es los, mal sehen wer alles dabei ist. Das Wetter sieht gut aus. Temperaturen sind auch ideal zum radfahren.

Wird bestimmt wieder schön.


----------



## tiegar (21. Mai 2013)

Das Wetter war echt genial und Falcos Tour hat ja echt nichts ausgelassen. Das wir mit Reifen- und Kettenschaden auch nicht alles ausgelassen haben, ist etwas bedauerlich. Aber insgesamt hatten wir doch eine super Tour und einen wunderbaren Tag.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Falco (21. Mai 2013)

Natürlich war auch diesmal wieder jemand zu spät, aber wird mittlerweile auch schon langweilig das jedes Mal zu erwähnen.
  Zum Start ging es gleich 18% Steigung den Berg hinauf, wo wir uns alle einer Gangschaltung erfreuten, alle außer einer.
  Im Tännichtgrund gab es die erste Herausforderung, das böse Schlammloch. 





Mit der anschließenden Wasserdurchfahrt wurden die Räder notdürftig gereinigt.





Das Wetter hatte wirklich super gepasst, auch wenn mir in der Landschaft die Motive etwas gefehlt haben.





Nach einer Trockenphase mit spannenden Anstiegen lauerte schon die nächste Herausforderung, das S0 U-Profil, reine Nervensache.





Einige Zeit später konnten die Mitfahrer scheinbar immer noch nicht genug von den Wasserdurchfahrten bekommen, denn die Brücken wurden weiterhin gemieden und so wurden jetzt auch die letzten Schmutzreste von den Rädern gespült.





Nach der Fahrt durch die Dörfer musste am Gangschaltungslosen Gefährt erst einmal die Kette nachgespannt werden. Doch es konnte schnell weiter gehen auf dem Weg Richtung Meißen.
  Auf dem Wiesenweg gab es dann auf unserer Spa-Tour passend zur Schlammpackung eine Brenneselbehandlung um die Durchblutung anzuregen. Das war aber nicht jedermanns Sache.





  Am Tierpark bei Meißen angekommen hat unser Singlespeedfahrer die ersten Kontrollanrufe der Frau bekommen und so sind wir ohne zu trödeln weiter um die nächsten Anstiege zu genießen.
  Mit der ungeduldigen Frau im Hinterkopf war er dann bergab nicht mehr zu bremsen und hat sich dafür direkt einen Durchschlag geholt. Beim Hinterradausbau stellte sich dann wieder mal heraus das Singlespeed viel zu kompliziert ist, Kettenspannung Lösen, Kette aushängen, Bremssattel abschrauben, Hinterrad mit Spannvorichtung ausbauen und dann beim Einbau auch noch auf die Spur achte. Bloß gut dass wir Zeit haben, denn so schnell geht das nicht. Die gute Laune hat das aber nicht getrübt.





Es war bisher schon sehr einfach die Teilnehmer mit der Tour zu begeistern, da es bei allen eine Erstbefahrung war und dabei ging es erst jetzt so richtig los mit den Trails der Linkselbischen Täler. Auf die welligen Hangwegen hatte wie zu erwarten wieder alle großen Spaß aber so langsam gab es die ersten Ermüdungserscheinungen. Und so peilten wir unser Ziel an, die Neudeckmühle. Zwischendurch gab es bei Jürgen einen Kettenriss und beim Singlespeedfahrer weitere Kontrollanrufe. Da es mit einigen wenigen Ausnahmen bis zum Gasthof fast nur bergab ging konnten wir nach der Reparatur unser Ziel nach wenigen Pausen erreichen.
  Am Gasthof angekommen war Konditionell nach 850hm bei den ersten die Luft raus. Nach ein paar Eis und Kuchen haben wir daher einen Ausstiegspunkt geplant und sind so das Saubachtal herunter.

  Dem einen geht die Zeit aus, die anderen hatten keine Kondition mehr und so blieb außer mir nur noch einer und es sollte einfach nicht sein, denn jetzt ist auch der letzte man durch einen Defekt an den SPD Schuhen ausgeschieden. So sind wir dann gemeinsam nach dem Saubachtal ausgestiegen und über den Radweg zurück zu den Autos und haben dabei noch etwas die Landschaft genossen.


----------



## Rocky-92 (21. Mai 2013)

Schöne Tourbeschreibung!
Wenn ich meine bessere Hälfte überredet bekomme, dann bin ich bei der nächsten Ausfahrt bestimmt auch endlich mal dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (21. Mai 2013)

Es wurden sich fÃ¼r das nÃ¤chste mal eine Runde <1000hm gewÃ¼scht. Und es wurde angekÃ¼ndigt das Radebeul eine unbekannte Region ist, glauben kann ich das bis jetzt noch nicht, so oft wie es dazu Touren im Jahr gibt 

Das passt an sich gut zusammen, optimal finde ich es aber nicht solche halbtages Touren mitten im Jahr zu machen, wo die Tage besonders lang sind. Solche Runden mache ich gerne am Jahres Anfang und Ende, also immer dann, wenn die Sonnendauer zu knapp ist fÃ¼r groÃe AusflÃ¼ge. Trotzdem kÃ¶nnen wir das so machen, wenn ihr das wÃ¼nscht. Ich wÃ¼rde auch wieder fÃ¼hren wenn kein anderer Zeit hat, denn jedes Wochenende hat 2 Tage, da ist also am 2. Tag noch Platz fÃ¼r eine TagesfÃ¼llende Aktion von Sonnenauf bis Sonnenuntergang.

Am liebsten wÃ¼rde ich euch das zeigen was mir bisher in Zittauer Gebirge gezeigt wurde. Das ist dann aber stark fixiert auf Abfahrten und es brauch Kontiotion fÃ¼r die Auffahrten. Obwohl man es nicht Ã¼bertreiben muss von der Tagesleistung, <1000hm kann man schon eine Menge spaÃ haben.
Micha wird gern als MaÃstab genommen und ja, er hat mit uns schon mal soetwas als Mehrtagestour gemacht und hÃ¤tte auch Luft fÃ¼r mehr gehabt.

Kostentechnisch wÃ¤re eine Ãbernachtung in Zittau ab 15â¬ pro Person zu haben, wenn man zu zweit in eine Ferienwohnung geht. Platz ist da auch genÃ¼gent, selbst 9 Tage vor Himmelfahrt hab ich direkt 4 freie UnterkÃ¼nfte fÃ¼r diesen Spartarief gefunden.
Mit Planungsvorlauf bekommt man fÃ¼r noch weniger auch eine Unterkunft fÃ¼r 4-8 Leute.

Gebt mal eine RÃ¼ckmeldung ob es hier eine Zielgruppe fÃ¼r entspannte MehrtagesausflÃ¼ge gibt oder ob sich hier schon alle mit einer Familie in Dresden festgekettet haben


----------



## Schibbl (21. Mai 2013)

@Falco Ich hoffe dass meine Frau diese wunderbar passende Beschreibung der Tour nie zu lesen bekommt 

Hinzugefügt müsste nur werden, dass die begangschalteten Teilnehmer am 18% Anstieg sehr Zeit durch das Mehrgewicht der Schaltkomponenten verloren haben und der SSp Fahrer mit befreiter Lunge diese am Gipfel willkommen geheißen hat.


----------



## mw.dd (21. Mai 2013)

Falco schrieb:


> Es wurden sich für das nächste mal eine Runde <1000hm gewüscht. Und es wurde angekündigt das Radebeul eine unbekannte Region ist, glauben kann ich das bis jetzt noch nicht, so oft wie es dazu Touren im Jahr gibt ...



<1000hm und Radebeul? Das mache ich, da braucht der Falco keine Stunde Tageshelligkeit dran verschwenden


----------



## tiegar (21. Mai 2013)

Das Wochenende hat zwei Tage, genau. Für eine Radebeultour mit vielleicht so 30-40km kann ich dann vielleicht auch meine Frau begeistern. Wenn ihr vorher noch ein Höhenprofil hättet, wäre das noch eine super Vorbereitung.
Sonst ist ja auch die Tour mit Ausstiegsoption eine Möglichkeit.

Hauptsache es fällt nicht aufs Wochenende der Mad East (22.-23.5.).


----------



## mw.dd (21. Mai 2013)

tiegar schrieb:


> Das Wochenende hat zwei Tage, genau. Für eine Radebeultour mit vielleicht so 30-40km kann ich dann vielleicht auch meine Frau begeistern. Wenn ihr vorher noch ein Höhenprofil hättet, wäre das noch eine super Vorbereitung.
> Sonst ist ja auch die Tour mit Ausstiegsoption eine Möglichkeit.
> ...



Keine Sorge, das bekommen wir hin. Ziel wäre soweiso, in Zukunft häufiger im Splitlevel zu fahren, also stärkere und schwächere TN für technische Abschnitte oder Extra-Runden zu trennen.



tiegar schrieb:


> ...
> Hauptsache es fällt nicht aufs Wochenende der Mad East (22.-23.5.).



Natürlich nicht; ich habe einen Startplatz bei der Enduro 
Aktuell tendiere ich zum 15.6 ab 12:30.


----------



## tiegar (30. Mai 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Aktuell tendiere ich zum 15.6 ab 12:30.



Schade, dass wird bei uns wahrscheinlich nichts. Ich prüfe noch mal, ob wir den Termin ein WE vorziehen können. --> Nein, bleibt dabei. 15.6. wird nix bei uns.


----------



## mw.dd (11. Juni 2013)

So, wie angekündigt findet die Radebeul-Tour am kommenden Samstag statt.
Details siehe Anhang.


----------



## mw.dd (16. Juli 2013)

Kommenden Samstag "Borsbergtour light" der DIMB IG Dresden.
Ca. 50km/1000hm im Genießertempo.
Treffpunkt 10:00Uhr am Armeemuseum.
Ausführliche Ausschreibung folgt.

Bitte um Anmeldung per Mail (ig.dresden ät dimb.de), FB oder PN.

Edit: Das mit der Ausschreibung wird wohl nichts mehr; also hier noch der Hinweis auf die Teilnahmebedingungen und die Trailrules:
http://dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

Dies ist eine Veranstaltung der DIMB/Abt. DIMB Racing Team!


----------



## mw.dd (19. Juli 2013)

Ergänzt


----------



## tiegar (19. Juli 2013)

Schade, ich muss da leider für meinen Großvater Bratwürstchen grillen. Sonst wär ich super gern mitgefahren. Lässt sich auch nicht verschieben - der "alte Baum".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## penntuete (23. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will am Samstag mit meinem Nachbarn ab Vormittag Mittag eine Runde drehen. Wer hat denn Zeit und kennt vielleicht ein paar schicke Insider Trails? 

VG
Uwe


----------



## ex_runner (23. August 2013)

Hallo,
leider bin ich "angeschlagen"   :kotz:und kann die Woche nicht biken.
U.U. kommenden Samstag ??

Wo willst du denn biken, was für STrecken (Profil, Anspruch, usw. ... ?)



Gruß
Ulf


----------



## penntuete (23. August 2013)

Ich habe erst mal nur diesen Samstag "frei". gegen 18.00 Uhr muss ich auch ungefähr wieder zu Hause sein. Kind und Familie binden mich. 

Ich fahre eine Canyon Nerve AM. Bin also auf und abwärts orientiert. Ich mag vor allem keinen Asphalt und Waldautobahn nur so viel wie nötig.
Für die Tour am We bin ich bezüglich der Region total ungebunden. Die Zeit ist halt der limitierende Faktor, da es nur eine Tagestour werden soll. Meistens fahre ich in der Heide. Froh bin ich immer, wenn mir jemand ein paar schicke Strecken zeigen kann, da ich mich nicht so gut auskenne.
Wenn wir früh losfahren, wäre auch der Schneeberg in CZ zum Beispiel eine Option.

PS: Seit heute fahre ich nach 2 Jahren Plattformpedalen wieder mit Klicks. Ich wäre also bei technischen Passagen erst mal etwas vorsichtiger unterwegs.


----------



## ex_runner (23. August 2013)

Ich habe mal eine Freundschaftsanfrage gestellt, wenn du die annimmst, könnten wir "privater" texten.
Gruß
ulf


----------



## mw.dd (23. August 2013)

penntuete schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich will am Samstag mit meinem Nachbarn ab Vormittag Mittag eine Runde drehen. Wer hat denn Zeit und kennt vielleicht ein paar schicke Insider Trails?
> 
> ...



ich waere dabei, wenn es nicht zu früh losgeht.


----------



## penntuete (23. August 2013)

Dann sind wir schon zu dritt. Ich wäre auch froh, wenn ich mit meiner Familie noch Frühstücken kann. Muss also nicht 7.00 Uhr Treff sein! :-D

Was sagt ihr zu 10.00 Uhr ... je nachdem wo wir uns treffen?


----------



## mw.dd (23. August 2013)

10:30 Armeemuseum.
Borsbergrunde? Technisch und wenig Waldautobahn/Asphalt.


----------



## Rocky-92 (23. August 2013)

Schöne Tour!
Schade, dass ich pausieren muss, wär sonst wieder mit bei!


----------



## penntuete (23. August 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> 10:30 Armeemuseum.
> Borsbergrunde? Technisch und wenig Waldautobahn/Asphalt.



Bin dabei.  Zeitpunkt passt auch! Was ist mit dir _ex_runner_?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ex_runner (23. August 2013)

ICH BIN DOCH KRANK!!!

LEIDER HALT !!

:kotz:


----------



## ex_runner (23. August 2013)

Nächste Woche!


----------



## penntuete (23. August 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> 10:30 Armeemuseum.
> Borsbergrunde? Technisch und wenig Waldautobahn/Asphalt.



Kommt noch jemand mit?


----------



## tiegar (2. September 2013)

Gibt es in dieser Woche noch Touren? Am Wochenende vielleicht.


----------



## mw.dd (2. September 2013)

tiegar schrieb:


> Gibt es in dieser Woche noch Touren? Am Wochenende vielleicht.



Tut mir leid, ich bin am kommenden WE in Sachen DIMB unterwegs. Vielleicht wollen Falco oder Sven was veranstalten?


----------



## lurch (13. September 2013)

Hallo allerseits!
Hat jemand Interesse, morgen vormittag eine Tour in Plauen oder in der Neustadt zu starten? 
Da das Wetter sich zum Nachmittag hin verschlechtern soll, würde ich für einen frühest möglichen Start plädieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiegar (15. September 2013)

Habe die Frage leider erst heute gelesen. Hättest gern bei uns 3 mitfahren können.


----------



## Falco (18. September 2013)

Wir führen übernächste Woche vom 28.09. bis 30.09 drei voneinander unabhängige Touren im Dresdener Raum, um den Bikern von außerhalb unsere Region schmackhaft zu machen. Natürlich sind auch Dresdener Herzlich eingeladen. Es sind 2-3 Guides am Start, so dass wir auch auf konditionelle Vorlieben eingehen können.
Im Anhang sind die geplanten Runden beschrieben, sucht euch was aus oder Fahrt am besten überall mit, Gesellschaft ist immer gern gesehen.

Wenn ihr euch entschieden habt, dann meldet euch bitte bei mir und teil mir mit an welchen Tagen und ob ihr eine sportliche oder gemütliche Runde bevorzugt. Ich trage euch dann als Mitfahrer ein. Falls euch etwas dazwischen kommen sollte, dann meldet euch bitte auch wieder bei mir ab, da wir am Treffpunkt auf alle Mitfahrer warten werden.


----------



## mathijsen (18. September 2013)

"Wünsche können geäußert, aber nicht berücksichtigt werden."


----------



## tiegar (24. September 2013)

Falco schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch entschieden habt, ...



Ich melde schon mal einen Mitfahrer (Frank) an. Meine eigene Teilnahme wird Samstag wohl nichts (Klassentreffen). Bei mir würde nur Sonntag was gehen. Wäre das dann die Flexible? Oder fahrt ihr auch Sonntag?

Gibt es auch einen Link einen Thühringen IG-Forum hier?


----------



## Falco (24. September 2013)

http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/aktivtouren

Und ja, wir fahren auch am Sonntag.


----------



## mw.dd (24. September 2013)

tiegar schrieb:


> Ich melde schon mal einen Mitfahrer (Frank) an. Meine eigene Teilnahme wird Samstag wohl nichts (Klassentreffen). Bei mir würde nur Sonntag was gehen. Wäre das dann die Flexible? Oder fahrt ihr auch Sonntag?
> 
> Gibt es auch einen Link einen Thühringen IG-Forum hier?



Flexibel sind wir am Montag 
Ansonsten Frank: Sport oder Genießer?
Dich sortiere ich mal selbstständig ein...


----------



## ole89 (24. September 2013)

Hallo, ich würde gerne gleich alle 3 Touren unter die Räder nehmen und habe auch ne Mail gesendet. Geschwindigkeit und Technischer Anspruch ist wurst so schnell wirft mich mein Rad nicht ab


----------



## mw.dd (25. September 2013)

Falco schrieb:


> Wir führen übernächste Woche vom 28.09. bis 30.09 drei voneinander unabhängige Touren im Dresdener Raum, um den Bikern von außerhalb unsere Region schmackhaft zu machen. Natürlich sind auch Dresdener Herzlich eingeladen. Es sind 2-3 Guides am Start, so dass wir auch auf konditionelle Vorlieben eingehen können.
> Im Anhang sind die geplanten Runden beschrieben, sucht euch was aus oder Fahrt am besten überall mit, Gesellschaft ist immer gern gesehen.
> 
> Wenn ihr euch entschieden habt, dann meldet euch bitte bei mir und teil mir mit an welchen Tagen und ob ihr eine sportliche oder gemütliche Runde bevorzugt. Ich trage euch dann als Mitfahrer ein. Falls euch etwas dazwischen kommen sollte, dann meldet euch bitte auch wieder bei mir ab, da wir am Treffpunkt auf alle Mitfahrer warten werden.



Achtung: Abfahrt ist am Samstag 10:00Uhr am Militärhistorischen Museum!
Die Genießerrunde ist übrigens voll, in der sportlichen Gruppe geht aber noch was.


----------



## tiegar (26. September 2013)

Frank hat sich demnach gemeldet. Bei mir bleibt die Teilnahme dieses Mal aus. Schade.

Falls Sonntag jemand fährt, würde ich mich evtl. anschließen.


----------



## Rocky-92 (26. September 2013)

Moin!
Gilt das auch, wenn ich mich hier für Samstag zur Geniesserrunde anmelde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Eine (27. September 2013)

Moin,
bin heute am Militärhistorischen Museum mit am Start.
Bis nachher.


----------



## mw.dd (27. September 2013)

der Eine schrieb:


> Moin,
> bin heute am Militärhistorischen Museum mit am Start.
> Bis nachher.



wieso heute?


----------



## tiegar (30. September 2013)

Danke für diese wahnsinns Sonntagsrunde. Es war mir ein großes Vergnügen und ich bin jetzt echt platt.


----------



## Falco (1. Oktober 2013)

Ein paar Bilder vom Samstag:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/63392?limit=60

Und ein paar Zahlen von der Sport Gruppe:


----------



## Falco (2. Oktober 2013)

Und zum Sonntag auch noch was zum anschaun:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/63442

Und nachrechnen


----------



## Peppi84 (4. November 2013)

Moin moin die Herrschaften,

endlich hab ich mal nen Thread zu fahrten in und um DD gefunden. 

Hab auf den ersten Seiten den link gesehen zwecks Bestimmungen zum Biken im Wald, kann mir des mal einer näher erklären? Fussweg? Also mit dem begriff waldautobahn kann ich schon was anfangen, aber das is ur was wenn die Frau mit dabei ist, für gemütliche touren eben. Single trail versteh ich eher unter dem was da als verboten beschrieben wird. Bin kein heizer und Rücksicht auf natur und wanderer ist mir ebenso nicht fremd doch wenn ich in der Heide fahren möchte heisst das nicht waldautobahn, da sind eh zu viele leute unterwegs.

Meine lieblingsstrecke geht wie folgt: Start in bühlau , an den Waldgärten vorbei, weiter richtung Mordgrund, da oben am Hang entlang (genau da isses etwas enger, wer jedoch aufpasst und nett grüßt bekommt kein stress mit den spaziergängern), von Aussichtspunkt Mordgrund runter richtung wolfshügel, weiter bis fischhausstraße, diese queren und weiter in richtung kieswerk, oberhalb kreiswehrersatzamt runter richtung Priesnitz (wieder bissl enger aber wie vorhin, allein ist man da nie, ist zudem auf dem letzen bergab-stück schön flowig), dann priesnitz aufwärts, in höhe Industriegebiet links halten, ein paar kilometer an der straße bis nach weixdorf, von dort durch den wald richtung Langebrück, weiter Hofewiese und da bergab am priesnitzwasserfall vorbei bis in die Neustadt und an der elbe bis Körnerplatz....ca 40km, wer dann noch will kann ja noch die grundstraße hoch 

Wann steht die nächste tour an und hat wer bock die nächsten Tage was zu starten? Bin am Wochende leider meist arbeiten (Gastro) daher dreh ich meist am Wochenanfang meine Runden...irgendwie muss ja mal der weihnachtsspeck von letztem jahr runter 

Grüße

Peppi


----------



## darkJST (4. November 2013)

Ich verweise da mal auf cielab.org. Mittwochs gibts da immer ne Feierabendrunde.


----------



## Falco (31. März 2014)

Wir starten dieses Jahr mit einer Einsteigertauglichen Runde.

Schon am 5.4. 10Uhr geht es am Militärhistorisches Museum los, mehr dazu hier:
http://dimb.de/ig-dresden

Ein paar Grundfahrtechnikübungen sind auch geplant.


----------



## penntuete (1. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Freundin will aufs MTB. Es fehlt aber ein Bike und das Budget ist begrenzt. Kann jemand helfen?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-einsteiger-hardtail-cc-tour-rahmengroesse-43-bis-46-cm.693614/

Danke,
Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (3. April 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Wir starten dieses Jahr mit einer Einsteigertauglichen Runde.
> 
> Schon am 5.4. 10Uhr geht es am Militärhistorisches Museum los, mehr dazu hier:
> http://dimb.de/ig-dresden
> ...



Für die anwesenden DIMB-Mitglieder (auch ganz Neue!, Kopie der Anmeldebestätigung genügt) gibt es am Samstag ein kleines Giveaway. 
Also nicht das jemand ohne Rucksack kommt


----------



## Falco (5. April 2014)

Hier ein paar Ausgewählte Bilder: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/67546?limit=60


----------



## Schibbl (6. April 2014)

Danke für den sehr gelungenen Saisonauftakt. Es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Jonathan war stolz dass er so eine lange Tour mitgefahren ist. Das Fahrtechniktraining habt ihr sehr gut aufgebaut. Besonders die Praxisbeispiele und eure Unterstützung auf dem Trail.


----------



## darkJST (6. April 2014)

Gibt noch ein paar mehr Bilder:





















Da war einer zu schnell









Mehr da.


----------



## mw.dd (15. April 2014)

Ostersamstag:
http://www.dimb.de/ig-dresden/700-194-friedewald-zum-hohen-stein


----------



## Falco (19. April 2014)

Trotz Linkselbische Erweiterung sind am Ende nur unbefridigende 1100hm zusammen gekommen, aber mehr ging nicht 
Jede Minute wurde genutzt so das wir am Ende mit Maximalpuls in 21 minuten von Niederwartha nach Dresden Trachau gefahren sind um den Zug noch grade so zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (19. April 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Trotz Linkselbische Erweiterung sind am Ende nur unbefridigende 1100hm zusammen gekommen, aber mehr ging nicht


Ich war zwar heute nicht dabei, aber ist dir jemals der mal Gedanke gekommen, dass es Biker gibt, für die "schneller-weiter-höher" kein Kriterium sind?


----------



## mathijsen (19. April 2014)

äh, humor und so...?


----------



## Maiki_35 (20. April 2014)

Ich war bis zur Einkehr mit dabei. War ne schöne, entspannte Ausfahrt. Mir persönlich hat es auch gereich, da es ja nach laaaaaaaaanger Zeit meine erste MTB Ausfahrt wieder war.

Es gab e hier und da mal gespaltete Gruppen was auch völlig in Ordnung war. Da sich ja Fahrtechnik und Kondition  doch unterschieden. 

Gern wieder, wenn es passt.

Gruß
Maiki


----------



## Falco (20. April 2014)

Das stimmt, war dank technischer Probleme in der einen Gruppenhälfte doch auch wieder Gelegenheit sich wegen dem entstandenen Rückstand der ein oder anderen Uphill Wertung zu stellen 
Leider hat der Berg mal wieder gewonnen, der Berg ist dieses Jahr scheinbar stärker geworden.

Ich und Andre haben uns gegen die Einkehr entschieden, war auch gut so, die Zeit hat eben so gereicht um vom Tierpark bis zum Saubachtal alles mitzunehmen. Tännichgrund, Amselgrund und Zschonergrund waren schon nicht mehr möglich.

Aber auch der erste Teil in der großen Runde war doch ungewohnt straff, so früh im Jahr ging das bisher nicht so zügig.


----------



## mw.dd (20. April 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ostersamstag:
> http://www.dimb.de/ig-dresden/700-194-friedewald-zum-hohen-stein



Die DIMB IG Dresden bedankt sich bei allen Mitfahrern, dem Wettergott und überhaupt.
Auf ein Neues am 17.5; dann steht die berühmte Borsbergrunde an. Ausschreibung folgt!


----------



## Fuewa (20. April 2014)

Mir als Flachländer hat es auch sehr gefallen und gereicht. Landschaftlich TOP, hoher Spaßfaktor und vorallem eine echt dufte Truppe! War schön zu sehen das trotz der vielen Mitfahrer immer Rücksicht (auch auf andere Waldbesucher)  genommen und gewartet wurde. Ich setze mich dann bald mal an das Videomaterial und versuche was brauchbares daraus zu machen. Würde dann hier einen Link posten wo ihr es findet. 
Die Borsbergrunde reizt mich wirklich sehr, da sie so wie mir gesagt wurde, Fahrtechnisch viel zu bieten hat. Leider muss ich da aber arbeiten und von der Länge her wäre das zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt glaube sowieso (noch) nichts für mich. 
Schön dank nochmal und bis bald.


----------



## Maiki_35 (20. April 2014)

Fuewa schrieb:


> Mir als Flachländer hat es auch sehr gefallen und gereicht. Landschaftlich TOP, hoher Spaßfaktor und vorallem eine echt dufte Truppe! War schön zu sehen das trotz der vielen Mitfahrer immer Rücksicht (auch auf andere Waldbesucher)  genommen und gewartet wurde. Ich setze mich dann bald mal an das Videomaterial und versuche was brauchbares daraus zu machen. Würde dann hier einen Link posten wo ihr es findet.
> Die Borsbergrunde reizt mich wirklich sehr, da sie so wie mir gesagt wurde, Fahrtechnisch viel zu bieten hat. Leider muss ich da aber arbeiten und von der Länge her wäre das zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt glaube sowieso (noch) nichts für mich.
> Schön dank nochmal und bis bald.



Hi Fuewa

Also wenn du mal Lust hast zum Borsberg zu gondeln, würde ich mich als Guide zur Verfügung stelle. In einer kleineren Truppe läßt sich das auch gemütlich fahren und der Spass wird auch nicht auf der Strecke bleiben. 
Fit, bin ich auch nicht, würde mir sie aber schon zu trauen zu fahren. Und man kann sie auch so fahren, das eben nicht auf 30 km, 1000 hm zusammen kommen.

Wenn interesse besteht, einfach melden.

Gruß
Maik


----------



## Falco (21. April 2014)

Noch ein paar Bilder vom Samstag
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/67885


----------



## mathijsen (24. April 2014)

Von mir auch noch ein paar Bilder

Saisoneröffnungs-Fahrtechniktour am 05.04.:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/67975
Radebeuler Hänge am 19.04.:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/67976


----------



## Fuewa (27. April 2014)

Sooooooo. Ich habe es endlich geschafft die Aufzeichnungen vom 19.04.2014 zu bearbeiten bzw ein einigermaßen ansehnliches Gesamtvideo daraus zu machen. Leider hat es mit den hochladen hier nicht geklappt aber dafür woanders: http://mpora.de/videos/AAdrq0n629u1
Hoffe es gefällt. 
Gruß 
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (12. Mai 2014)

Nächste Tour am 17.05.2014: Borsbergrunde!
Treff um 9:45Uhr am Militärhistorischen Museum; um Anmeldung wird gebeten.
Alles weitere in der angehängten Ausschreibung!


----------



## Falco (17. Mai 2014)

Mit dem Vorhergesagten Regen hatten wir echt Glück. Dass dieser später kommt, wusste man schon seit gestern. Doch es kam noch besser, die ganze Regenfront hat Dresden verfehlt da alles weiter Richtung Tschechien geweht wurde. Daher gab es eine trockene Tour, obwohl die Mitfahrer ausgeblieben sind, hatten wir trotzdem viel Spaß.


----------



## Falco (17. Mai 2014)

Gibt auch ein paar Bilder von Heute:


 

 



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/68423


----------



## mathijsen (29. Juni 2014)

Für den 21.6. hat hier eindeutig der Reminder gefehlt. Hab jetzt erst durch Falcos Fotogalerie mitbekommen, dass da offenbar eine DIMB-Tour stattgefunden hat. Hätte ich gar nicht alleine durch die Sächsische Schweiz gondeln müssen...


----------



## Falco (29. Juni 2014)

Jeder 3. Samstag im Monat
http://dimb.de/ig-dresden-termine


----------



## mw.dd (15. Juli 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Jeder 3. Samstag im Monat
> http://dimb.de/ig-dresden-termine



Und da ist die Ausschreibung auch schon:
http://dimb.de/ig-dresden


----------



## Falco (25. Juli 2014)

Falls jemand noch nicht die Bilder gesehen hat:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/69716


----------



## mathijsen (26. Juli 2014)

Falco schrieb:


>


HAMMER!!! Einfach perfekt!


----------



## Falco (28. Juli 2014)

Danke für das Lob, da werde ich mir auch weiterhin Mühe mit meinen Schnappschüssen geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (28. Juli 2014)

Ich erwarte nichts anderes...


----------



## tiegar (11. August 2014)

Ich plane den kommenden Samstag als Tourentag für die Pulsnitzer Alpen mit ein. Start ist bei mir vermutlich Kamenz. Nach der Tour würde ich dann wieder nach DD zurückkehren wollen.
Wäre dennoch interessiert zu erfahren, wer ab DD startet und wann, da mein Start in Kamenz noch nicht feststeht.


----------



## mw.dd (12. August 2014)

http://www.dimb.de/ig-dresden/726-pulsnitzer-alpen-2014

Ich starte wenn dann ab Dresden Neustadt. Interessenten für eine Gruppenkarte können sich gern bei mir melden.


----------



## tiegar (15. August 2014)

mw.dd wann geht der Zug ab? Ich starte doch in Dresden und würde mich deiner Fahrgemeinschaft anschließen. Wie viele sind schon dabei? Würde auch das Ticket besorgen oder zum Neustädter radeln.


----------



## mw.dd (15. August 2014)

tiegar schrieb:


> mw.dd wann geht der Zug ab? Ich starte doch in Dresden und würde mich deiner Fahrgemeinschaft anschließen. Wie viele sind schon dabei? Würde auch das Ticket besorgen oder zum Neustädter radeln.



Ich käme zum Neustädter. Für die Karte sind wir bisher nur zu zweit...


----------



## tiegar (15. August 2014)

Dann bin ich ca. 8:45 Uhr am Bahnhof (wahrscheinlich besser in der großen Halle, wo man sich noch ein Notbrötchen kaufen kann).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocky-92 (17. September 2014)

gibts noch ne Ausschreibung für Sa. 20.09?
Ich wär dabei


----------



## Falco (17. September 2014)

Ja, bin mir grade unsicher ob wir schon wieder von A nach B fahren sollten. Denn deswegen fehlten bei den letzten Touren die Autofahrer. Kann aber auch Zufall sein.

Wird voraussichtlich von Altenberg bis Dresden Plauen gehen.


----------



## mathijsen (17. September 2014)

Stimmt, Ausschreibung könnte langsam mal kommen. Hab für's WE mehrere Optionen.


----------



## mw.dd (17. September 2014)

Ich bin noch im Urlaub, also dieses Mal ohne mich.


----------



## Falco (17. September 2014)

Hier ein paar Infos zur Tour am Samstag:
http://dimb.de/ig-dresden

1500hm hoch und 2100hm runter


----------



## darkJST (18. September 2014)

Na toll, da wird mal geshuttelt () und ich bin nicht da...am Ende habt ihr noch besseres Wetter


----------



## Rocky-92 (18. September 2014)

Ok, also Dresden HBF... weiss jemand, was man da an Fahrtkosten einplanen muss?
Bin also dabei!


----------



## hometrails (18. September 2014)

Müsst ihr am besten vorher organisieren, dass nicht jeder eine Karte einzeln kauft. Eine Kleingruppenkarte kostet 27 EUR, da können 5 Leute drauf fahren. Dazu braucht dann noch jeder eine Fahrrad-Tageskarte zu 3 EUR. Also im günstigsten Fall 8,40 EUR pro Nase.


----------



## Rocky-92 (18. September 2014)

Guter Hinweis...
dann vielleicht um 8.30 treffen und Fahrkarten klar machen?


----------



## tiegar (19. September 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> 1500hm hoch und 2100hm runter


Kann nicht mitkommen. Familienveranstaltung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocky-92 (19. September 2014)

OK, bitte mal alle Bescheid sagen, ob wir eine Kleingruppe zusammen bekommen.
Optional würde ich noch vorschlagen Heidenau als Treffpunkt zu nehmen, dann spart sich der Eine oder Andere das Rausrammeln mit der S-Bahn
Wär prima, wenn wir das heute noch klar kriegen.


----------



## Rocky-92 (24. September 2014)

Hallöchen!
Ist denn eigentlich das eine oder andere Bild entstanden?


----------



## Falco (24. September 2014)

Nein, mein Objektiv war ständig beschlagen bei den vorsichtig ausgedrückt "nicht ganz trockenen Bedingungen"


----------



## Rocky-92 (24. September 2014)

Ja, sowas hatte ich mir fast gedacht...  schade, dass ich schon platt war. War aber ne schicke Tour!


----------



## mathijsen (24. September 2014)

Wie weit seit ihr eiegntlich noch gekommen? Hab gehört, es gab dann gegen Abend noch ein fettes Gewitter...


----------



## Rocky-92 (25. September 2014)

Ich war froh, dass ich mich in Tharandt abgesetzt hatte... ich war genau dann Zuhause, als der Zirkus losging


----------



## mw.dd (14. Oktober 2014)

*18.10. FREITALER HÄNGE

Veranstalter:* DIMB e.V. IG Dresden & Umland
*Guide: *David Lippmann
*Kontakt: *ig.dresden (ät) dimb.de
*Datum und Zeit: *Samstag, den 18.10.2014, 10:00Uhr
*Treffpunkt:* F.-C.-Weiskopf-Platz, Dresden-Plauen

*Streckendaten: *ca. 50km / 1.200hm
*Fahrzeit: *ca. 5h netto/6,5h brutto

*Beschreibung: *Die Tour zum Saisonabschluss führt von Dresden-Plauen zum Burgwartsberg auf die linke Weißeritzseite. Durch den Weißiger Wald hoch zur Opitzhöhe von dort nach Freital-Hainsberg. Über die Hangwege und Höhen der rechten Weißeritzseite wieder zurück nach Dresden. Je nach Gruppenzusammensetzung Verlängerung zu Tourmitte nach Tharandt möglich.


*Anforderungen: *Die Tour ist für Anfänger, Genießer und alle anderen geeignet. Das sichere Befahren von Trails des Levels S1 sollte jedem Teilnehmer möglich sein
(vgl. www.singletrail-skala.de ). Das Tempo wird gemütlich, eine gute Grundkondition ist dennoch erforderlich, da auch längere Anstiege zu bewältigen sind.

*Hinweise:*
- Es besteht Helmpflicht!
- Zur Teilnahme ist ein voll geländetaugliches MTB in einwandfreiem technischen Zustand erforderlich
- ein paar Euros sollten ebenfalls mitgeführt werden
- es gibt die eine oder andere Bademöglichkeiten am Wegesrand und wer will und wenn es
das Wetter zulässt können wir diese auch wahrnehmen
- Jeder Teilnehmer beachtet die Teilnahmehinweise für DIMB-Touren

www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

- Eine Anmeldung per Mail wäre schön, ist aber nicht erforderlich – pünktliches Erscheinen genügt

Dies ist eine Veranstaltung der DIMB / Abt. IBC DIMB Racing Team!


----------



## MadMax37 (18. Oktober 2014)

Hey, hier die Aufzeichnung von heute, also die "Freitaler Hänge" Tour.


----------



## darkJST (20. Oktober 2014)

Wie versprochen:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Und die erwähnte Tour im Zittauer Gebirge. (Noch) keine offizielle DIMB-Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoerrli (4. November 2014)

Na das sieht mir doch verdammt nach Bahnwärterhäusschen und Brüderweg aus. Sehr feine Strecke, kann ich nur empfehlen allerdings fahre ich die Strecke lieber anders herum von Weißig herunter. Da kann man nach dem Teilstück mit dem Halteseil richtig laufen lassen


----------



## bender_79 (26. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

Sind solch Touren auch 2015 geplant?
Würde zur Erweiterung meiner Trail-Kenntnis um Dresden ausserhalb der Heide gern mal an diesen DIMB Touren teilnehmen.
Da mein MTB-Kumpel zurück nach Berlin gegangen ist, würd ich mich gern solch einer Gruppe anschliessen.

viele Grüße


----------



## darkJST (26. Januar 2015)

Schau mal bei cielab.org, da gibts sicherlich Mittwochs wieder einen Nightride und am WE ne größere Tour.


----------



## mw.dd (26. Januar 2015)

bender_79 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Sind solch Touren auch 2015 geplant?
> Würde zur Erweiterung meiner Trail-Kenntnis um Dresden ausserhalb der Heide gern mal an diesen DIMB Touren teilnehmen.
> ...


Ja, sind geplant. Einmal im Monat, wahrscheinlich zum festen Termin wie 2014.

Details folgen.


----------



## darkJST (7. Mai 2015)

Bilder der letzten DIMB-Tour:



 

 

 

 

 

 



Mehr da.


----------



## Falco (7. Mai 2015)

Hab auch noch ein paar Bilder





























Mehr im Album
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/74945


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (12. Mai 2015)

Am Samstag den 16.5. geht es wie angekündigt nach Zittau

Mehr Infos hier:
http://dimb.de/ig-dresden

Diesmal mit Abschlussgrillen


----------



## mw.dd (19. Mai 2015)

Pfingstmontag noch nichts vor? Es werden auch noch Helfer gesucht! 
http://www.mtb-marathon-dresden.de


----------



## darkJST (2. Juli 2015)

Ein paar Bildimpressionen von der DIMB-Tour im Zittauer:




 

 

 

 



Mehr da.


----------



## Martina H. (24. Juli 2015)

... ich weiss, ist ein bisschen kurzfristig, aber evtl. klappt es ja noch (fürs Wochenende):

Habt ihr eine Tourempfehlung fürs Elbsandsteingebirge? Schwerpunkt "schöneGegend/schöneAussichten" - wenn ein bisschen technischer Anspruch dabei ist, kann es nicht schaden

Gerne per Unterhaltung

Danke schonmal


----------



## Martina H. (24. Juli 2015)

... hat sich erledigt - Danke


----------



## mathijsen (24. Juli 2015)

Also die Gipfel mit den besten Aussichten sind alle Nationalpark-Kernzone und/oder zu lange und enge Tragepassagen. Grundlegend gilt: Auf der rechtselbisch (also nordöstlich der Elbe) darf man fast nirgendwo fahren, da Kernzone, linkselbisch dagegen fast überall. (Gilt für D und CZ)
Ich werde dir mal ne schöne Runde in der vorderen linkselbischen Ecke schicken. Ist dort meine Lieblingsrunde. Bärenstein (mit bissl tragen) und Quirl bieten schöne Aussichten und schöne Trails sind auch dabei.


----------



## mw.dd (14. August 2015)

Guten Morgen,

die turnusmäßige Tour am  Samstag fällt wegen des angesagten Wetters und mangelnder Zeit zur Vorbereitung aus.

Ich werde ab 11:00 Uhr eine kleine Runde (3-4h inkl. Pausen) ab Armeemuseum drehen; wer möchte, kann mich gern begleiten.


----------



## mathijsen (14. August 2015)

Welche turnusmäßige Tour? Es war Anfang des Jahres mal angekündigt worden, dass es regelmäßige Touren geben soll. Seitdem kamen nie wieder irgendwelche Infos dazu. Weder auf der DIMB-Seite*, noch auf Facebook, Cielab oder hier.

* Gut, mal abgesehen von der tollen Liste, wo seit Mai überall nur "In Planung" steht.


----------



## Marcel__87 (16. August 2015)

kommt hier jemand aus der nähe von Leipzig?


----------



## Themar7 (16. August 2015)

Marcel__87 schrieb:


> kommt hier jemand aus der nähe von Leipzig?



Ja ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiegar (16. August 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Welche turnusmäßige Tour? Es war Anfang des Jahres mal angekündigt worden, dass es regelmäßige Touren geben soll. ...



Auf der einen Seite kann ich dir zustimmen. Ich habe mir auch die Termine im Kalender vermerkt. Dann stand nix drin und dann verlief es sich wieder.
Auf der anderen Seite gibt es sicher auch Gründe, dass ein sehr engagierter Falko sich nicht mehr so einbringen kann und ein anderweitig stark beschäftigter Micha (DIMB-Aufgabe übernommen) nicht mehr so viele Touren übernehmen kann. Wenn diese zwei Personen die einzigen sind, die hier in mtb-begeisterten Dresden etwas mehr als nur privates Vergnügen mit Radsport verbinden, dann ist das halt nur schade. Allein eine dritte Person als Guide würde hier eine deutliche Lastverteilung bedeuten.
Also nicht beschweren, sondern einbringen.


----------



## mathijsen (17. August 2015)

Das verstehe ich, nur sollte man dann über die genannten Kanäle mal kurz durchgeben, dass die Touren angedacht waren und aus entsprechenden Gründen nicht stattfinden oder einzelne eben doch. So war die Situation aber für Interessierte völlig unklar.
Ich hatte mit Micha übrigens mal auf einer Tour bzgl. Guide gesprochen und er meinte, in Dresden würden gerade keine weiteren gebraucht. (Es ging dabei um die Finanzierung der Trailscout-Ausbildung durch die DIMB, falls eine IG bestätigt, dass sie Leute braucht.)


----------



## darkJST (17. August 2015)

Guides gibts doch mindestens vier...Micha, Falco, und noch zwei von denen ich den Namen nicht weiß...aber Bilder posten könnte


----------



## mw.dd (17. August 2015)

Für mich ist es im Moment leider schwierig. Ich arbeite als Wochenendpendler und habe nur am Samstag wirklich Zeit; und es ist nicht einfach, Freitag abend von Arbeit heimzukommen und dann am Samstag früh aufstehen zu müssen um eine Tour zu führen. Von der Vorbereitung ganz zu schweigen.
Dazu kommt, dass meine Kondition noch weiter nachgelassen hat 

Falco hat wohl gerade kein Rad, Sven ist Vater geworden, David ist Guide beim DAV, setzt sich sehr für den Hochschulsport ein und ist bei der Organisation der Mad East beteiligt. Den Hinweis mit der Website nehme ich auf, das wird aktualisiert. Und wir versuchen auf alle Fälle, noch wenigstens eine Tour in diesem Jahr durchzuführen. Wobei ich jetzt schon weiß, das dafür bei mir eigentlich nur der 19.09 in Frage kommt...


----------



## MaxleSteckachse (18. August 2015)

Mal etwas am eigentlichen Thema dran vorbei: Bei mir in der Region, genauer gesagt in Senftenberg gab es im Radkonzept Johannsohn ein Einbruch. Gestohlen wurden 2 auffällige Haibike All MTN RC Räder. Vielleicht sieht ja einer etwas, oder bekommt was mit. 

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=950361105006699&id=519655121410635

Grüße Max (der demnächst auch mal an einer Endurotour im Dresdner Umland interessiert wäre )


----------



## mw.dd (18. August 2015)

MaxleSteckachse schrieb:


> an einer Endurotour im Dresdner Umland interessiert wäre



Da würde mich interessieren, was Du Dir darunter vorstellst.


----------



## MaxleSteckachse (21. August 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Da würde mich interessieren, was Du Dir darunter vorstellst.



Naja, Dresdner Umland mit ein paar schönen Trails, coolen Aussichten. Keine Asphaltpisten, die hab ich hier im lausitzer Seenland genug 
Und in einer Gruppe macht das sicherlich mehr Spaß. Ihr könnt euch ja melden, wenn ihr wieder eine Tour startet, Sonntag würde bei mir klappen


----------



## mw.dd (22. August 2015)

MaxleSteckachse schrieb:


> Dresdner Umland mit ein paar schönen Trails, coolen Aussichten. Keine Asphaltpisten,



Also Mountainbiken. Gerne doch; haben wir schon mal was anderes gemacht?


----------



## MaxleSteckachse (22. August 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Also Mountainbiken. Gerne doch; haben wir schon mal was anderes gemacht?



Nö, hab ja auch nicht behauptet, das ihr was anderes macht  Lese hier nur immer fleißig einige Tour-Tagebücher 

Hintergrund ist eigentlich auch der, das ich seit gut 2 Wochen ein Canyon Spectral habe und das natürlich auch gefahren werden muss. Und Dresden für mich gleich um die Ecke liegt 

Also wenn ihr wieder fahrt, mir bescheid geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (6. September 2015)

Da nun schon mehrere den Wunsch nach Anspruchsvollen Touren in der Sächischen Schweiz ausgesprochen haben, probieren wir einfach mal eine aus am 19.9.

http://dimb.de/ig-dresden

Und am 17.10. wird es konditionell auch etwas Anspruchsvoller als sonst, wenn es die steilen Hänge rund um Glasshütte hinauf geht.

Die Touren sind beide auch bei schlechtem Wetter noch motivierend, da diese weniger von Aussichten oder genüsslicher Erholung leben, sondern stellenweise den Ehrgeiz fordern die eine oder andere nasse und schlammige steile Rampe zu erklimmen.


----------



## MaxleSteckachse (8. September 2015)

Muss ich mich für solch eine Tour anmelden, oder wie geht das bei euch?


----------



## Falco (8. September 2015)

Brauchst du nicht, aber es hilft zu wissen wie viele man in etwa erwarten kann.


----------



## darkJST (8. September 2015)

der 19. sollte klappen...


----------



## maloh1705 (8. September 2015)

Oh 19. klingt gut. Das wird ein guter Urlaubsauftakt. Ich hoffe es klappt.


----------



## tiegar (9. September 2015)

Termin steht im Kalender. Ziel = Teilnahme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (9. September 2015)

Viel Spaß Euch. Konditionell anspruchsvoll = ohne mich


----------



## maloh1705 (9. September 2015)

Konditionell anspruchsvoll = Versuch


----------



## Falco (14. September 2015)

8:16Uhr geht es in Krippen los, dann könnte noch genug Zeit übrig sein um nach der 55km Runde für die interessierten den Rückweg bis Pirna anzuhängen. In Pirna ist dann aber schluss, ab da gibt es leider nur noch Asphalt.


----------



## MaxleSteckachse (16. September 2015)

Also, wenn alles klappt und ich Freitag noch meine Pedale bekomme, dann bin ich mit dabei. Eventuell kommt auch noch ein Kumpel mit.
Ich würde aber mit der S-Bahn fahren, wenn noch jemand mitfährt. Vielleicht kann man sich dann ein Gruppenticket oder so kaufen...

Muss ich irgendwas spezielles für die Tour einplanen? Ein normaler Halbschalenhelm reicht, oder?


----------



## Falco (16. September 2015)

Genug Verpflegung wäre wichtig für die volle Tourlänge.


----------



## maloh1705 (17. September 2015)

Also ich fahre mit der S-Bahn von Radebeul-Kötzschenbroda aus hin. Vielleicht ist ja noch jemand aus der Ecke mit unterwegs?


----------



## MaxleSteckachse (18. September 2015)

So, ich bin mit dabei...der Wille ist zumindest schonmal da 
Werde morgen mit der S1 nach Krippen fahren...

Aber noch eine Frage: Von euch hat nicht zufällig einer noch ein paar Flatpedals da? Meine kommen erst nächste Woche und mit Klickis wird das sicherlich nicht so einfach


----------



## Falco (18. September 2015)

Ich hab welche, Pedalschlüssel musst du aber selber schleppen.


----------



## maloh1705 (18. September 2015)

Verdammt ich wollte heute nochmal meine Kurbel abschrauben, um das Hauptlager nachzuziehen (leichtes Spiel). Dabei Schraube überdreht (FSA inkl. Abzieher) Schraube durch Freundlichen wieder raus bekommen aber keinen Ersatz. Ich kann noch nicht mal ne andere Kurbel nutzen, da ich die Kurbel ja nicht abbekomme
Deshalb wird es leider nix...
Schade!


----------



## MaxleSteckachse (18. September 2015)

Falco, ich hab welche bei einem Freund gefunden 
da müssen wir nix mitschleppen... Danke trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (18. September 2015)

Dann eben keine getunten Magnesium Pedale mit Titanachse einpacken. 235g weniger für mich


----------



## darkJST (18. September 2015)

Wird leider nichts bei mir...


----------



## maloh1705 (19. September 2015)

Hat jemand die GPS Daten der Tour? Ich würde sie gern bei Gelegenheit nachfahren.


----------



## Falco (25. September 2015)

@maloh1705 
Nachfahren geht nur in Gemeinschaft, daher keine GPS Daten. Es werden nur Terminvorschläge akzeptiert 

Hier ein paar Bilder von unserer Runde, vielleicht lockere ich diese nächste Woche noch etwas mit Text auf.

























































Noch mehr Bilder im Album
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/77404


----------



## Falco (12. Oktober 2015)

Die Runde in Glashütte wird von der Länge her deutlich kürzer, trotzdem sind es einige Höhenmeter. Knieschoner wären nicht verkehrt, schon alleine um den Temperaturen zu trotzen.

http://dimb.de/ig-dresden


----------



## CCountry (5. November 2015)

Hi, ich und ein Freund wollen am Samstag (07.11.) zum Schneeberg biken gehen. Allerdings kennen wir uns dort überhaupt nicht aus und würden blind und auf gut Glück losfahren. Ich habe aber gesehen, dass einige schon mal dort waren. Nun zu meiner Frage, hat vielleicht jemand Lust uns zu begleiten um uns ein paar schöne Trails zu zeigen?
Es können sich natürlich auch gerne Leute anschließen die dort nicht ortskundig sind .

Grüße Benedikt


----------



## trail_hawk (21. März 2016)

Den Aufruf zur Trailpflege der DIMB-Zentrale finde ich sehr lobenswert. Ich würde die Aktion auch mit Rat und Tat unterstützen.
Gibt es denn entsprechende Vorbereitungen der lokalen Szene?
Es wäre sicher gut, wenn die DIMB die Kontakte mit dem Forst herstellen könnte.
Es gab ja im letzten Herbst bereits eine ähnliche Aktion in der Dresdner Heide von anderer Stelle organisiert.
Leider habe ich davon zu spät erfahren und nicht teilnehmen können. Anfragen nach Kontakten zum Forst sind dort leider auch versandet.
Ich würde gern mal den Versuch unternehmen, legale Wegebauaktionen möglichst auch mit einer gewissen Regelmäßigkeit durchzuführen.
Wäre schön, wenn die DIMB hier die organisatorische Initiative übernehmen würde.


----------



## juweb (21. März 2016)

Ich war im Herbst dabei. Der Kontakt läuft über das Forstamt in Klotzsche. Spannen wir uns zusammen, dann bekommen wir das hin.


----------



## mw.dd (21. März 2016)

Ich fände solch eine Aktion auch gut. Muss ja nicht am 23/24.04 sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juweb (21. März 2016)

Ich informiere ich morgen mal in Klotzsche und berichte hier.


----------



## trail_hawk (21. März 2016)

@juweb: Danke für die Initiative. Ich hätte übrigens einen Vorschlag wie man das Häufchen Restmaterial von der Aktion im letzten September sinnvoll in der Nähe der nächste Prießnitzbrücke (Richtung DD, Name kann ich gerade nicht ermitteln) verbauen könnte.


----------



## Rocky-92 (22. März 2016)

Ich wär dabei. Hatte gerade erst ne Unterhaltung, dass die Heide an manchen Stellen ganz schön ramponiert aussieht und wir als Mitnutzer mal was tun könnten...


----------



## tiegar (22. März 2016)

Schließe mich ebenfalls an, sofern der Termin passt. Ist ja ohnehin schon mein zweites Hobby. Warum nicht also mal in Gemeinschaft.


----------



## trail_hawk (24. März 2016)

@juweb gibt es was vom Forst zu berichten?
Wäre schön, wenn wir in nächster Zeit einen Termin anvisieren könnten, um den dann auch mit ausreichend Vorlauf zu verbreiten.
Mir würde der 23.04. nach derzeitigem Planungsstand gut passen. Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass der Forst mitzieht.


----------



## trail_hawk (7. April 2016)

Habe eben diesen dezenten Hinweis auf der DSC-Seite zum Heidemarathon gefunden, dass ein Arbeitseinsatz bereits am Sa, 09.04.2016 stattfinden soll. Ich versuche noch genauere Informationen zu bekommen, und werde die dann auch hier verbreiten.
Leider etwas kurzfristig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (7. April 2016)

Ich hab grad mit Markus telefoniert, der Termin stimmt nicht. Da gab es wohl irgendwo eine Fehlinformation. Die Sache wird grade noch mitm Forst ausgehandelt und der finale Termin wird dann bekanntgegeben, wenn er steht. Diesen Samstag passiert nichts.


----------



## tiegar (24. April 2016)

Lasst mal die Aktion nicht wieder einschlafen! Wann hat Markus die nächste Aktion geplant? Ist da was bekannt?


----------



## mw.dd (24. April 2016)

Sorry, das wollte ich noch schreiben...
Ich habe mit Markus telefoniert. Wir machen eine Aktion nach Pfingsten, genauer Termin wird noch festgelegt.


----------



## Martin K S (25. Juli 2016)

Hallo liebe sächsische Bike-/Endurogemeinde,

ich werde in vorraussichtlich in 3 oder 4 Wochen in der Region sein und würde mich freuen, wenn mich jemand auf die lokalen Trails mitnimmt.
Sowas wie auf den Bildern von Falco würde mir gut gefallen. (Bei Endurorennen langt es für mittlere Platzierungen, falls Geschwindigkeit eine Mitnahmehämmniss sein sollte  )
Gerne per PM.

Grüße aus Stuttgart
Martin


----------



## mw.dd (25. Juli 2016)

Melde Dich einfach kurzfristig und schau bei cielab.org rein.
Am WE geht schon irgendwas.


----------



## ccpirat (20. August 2016)

Termin für die Heidepflege steht.

27.08.

Es wird die Lynchschlucht gemacht und wir Biker dürfen wohl einen Paralleltrail bauen, damit die Lynchschlucht geschont wird...


----------



## Onkel_Bob (21. August 2016)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Termin für die Heidepflege steht.
> 
> 27.08.
> 
> Es wird die Lynchschlucht gemacht und wir Biker dürfen wohl einen Paralleltrail bauen, damit die Lynchschlucht geschont wird...



Hi ccpirat,
super Sache, gibt es genauere Infos?
Meine Freundin und ich würden gerne mithelfen 

Gruß
Onkel_Bob


----------



## mw.dd (22. August 2016)

Onkel_Bob schrieb:


> super Sache, gibt es genauere Infos?



Bei Facebook schauen, z.B. facebook.com/dimbigdresden
Ich stelle die Infos heute abend noch hier in den Thread.


----------



## ccpirat (22. August 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/events/1760561247521942/?ti=icl


----------



## Sophie94 (31. Januar 2019)

Hier is ja mal tote Hose.. gibt's überhaupt Sachsen die aktiv fahren? Also speziell für mich "Touren"

Mein Plan war eigentlich nicht gewesen unbedingt jedesmal durch halb Deutschland zu fahren um ein halben Tag zu radeln um dann wieder Stunden zurück fahren zu müssen.. mit Auto natürlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (31. Januar 2019)

Sophie94 schrieb:


> Hier is ja mal tote Hose.. gibt's überhaupt Sachsen die aktiv fahren? Also speziell für mich "Touren"
> 
> Mein Plan war eigentlich nicht gewesen unbedingt jedesmal durch halb zu fahren um ein halben Tag zu radeln um dann wieder Stunden zurück fahren zu müssen.. mit Auto natürlich.


Dresden > cielab.org
Leipzig tja....


----------



## Sophie94 (1. Februar 2019)

Danke, aber kenne Cielab und da ist auch nicht unbedingt wirklich mehr los.. aber ich werd nicht aufgeben


----------



## penntuete (1. Februar 2019)

Insofern ich Zeit finde fahre ich hin und wieder eine Tour in und um Dresden.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Februar 2019)

Ich habe ja den Eindruck, dass hier um Leipzig MTB quasi tot ist, im Vergleich zu Gravelbiken.


----------



## Schibbl (1. Februar 2019)

Sophie94 schrieb:


> Danke, aber kenne Cielab und da ist auch nicht unbedingt wirklich mehr los.. aber ich werd nicht aufgeben


Dresdner und auch eben Mountainbiker sind da eher maulfaul und pragmatisch. Sie steigen einfach aufs Rad wenn sie Lust haben und fahren los. In der Heide oder im Tharandter Wald trifft man dann den einen oder anderen und macht spontan eine Tour daraus. Ganz kommunikative Zeitgenossen nutzen aktuelle Kommunikationstechnologien, um ihre Freunde einzuladen. Die Rennradler sind da etwas undresdnerisch. Sie haben regelmäßige Termine in verschiedenen Gruppen.
So, genug gequatscht für heute. Ich steige jetzt aufs Rad und gehe im Schlamm spielen.


----------



## Sophie94 (1. Februar 2019)

Näh Schlamm ist doof vorallendingen an Kiesgruben! Das Bike wiegt dann gefühlt 10x mehr und dann ist das große saubermachen wieder angesagt.. 
Hatte bisher immer soviel Glück das ich das ganze Bike wieder gängig machen musste, da es jedesmal festgefahren war nach 20 Metern haha.

Nehme wohl immer die falschen Wege..


----------



## mathijsen (5. Februar 2019)

Sophie94 schrieb:


> Danke, aber kenne Cielab und da ist auch nicht unbedingt wirklich mehr los.. aber ich werd nicht aufgeben


In den letzten Monaten stimmte das aber nicht. Da war fast jedes Wochenende was angesetzt.


----------



## Th. (2. Mai 2019)

Ich war heute nach langer Zeit mal wieder linkselbisch in der Sächsischen Schweiz unterwegs und hatte mir gedacht, mal ein Stück diese Forststeig-Trekkingroute anzusehen. Meine Meinung zu einem solchen Besucherlenkungsmagnet sei mal dahingestellt - scheint ja ziemlich erfolgreich beworben zu sein.
Mein Problem war diese Infotafel:



Wie deute ich das Pikto+Text rechts unten? Ist die Rechtsprechung geändert (ist das SächsWaldG von 1992 nicht mehr aktuell)?
Nun kann man §11 Abs. 1 deuten wie man will (was ist ein "Weg"?), ich persönlich favorisiere §27 Abs.2.2 des SächsNatSchG idF v. 06. Juni 2013:


> (2) Zum Betreten gehören auch
> (...)
> 2. auf dafür geeigneten Wegen das Radfahren und das Fahren mit Krankenstühlen; Fußgänger dürfen weder belästigt noch behindert werden.



der zweite Teilsatz steht außer Frage, Part 1 ist m.E, eher eine Frage des Rades...

Mein Fazit: Der jetzige Trekking-Forststeig ist über weite Strecken nicht wirklich MTB-tauglich (könnte man durchaus eine MTB-Option kreieren - die Region gäbe es her...), Stress mit Wanderern gabs heute überhaupt nicht - im Gegenteil, ich hatte sogar den Eindruck, manche beneideten mich um mein Fortbewegungsmittel...


----------



## mw.dd (3. Mai 2019)

Th. schrieb:


> Mein Fazit: Der jetzige Trekking-Forststeig ist über weite Strecken nicht wirklich MTB-tauglich


Wieso nicht?


Th. schrieb:


> Ist die Rechtsprechung geändert (ist das SächsWaldG von 1992 nicht mehr aktuell)?


Soweit ich weiß, wurde die Regelung zum Radfahren im Wald seit 1992 nicht geändert:


> (1) Jeder darf Wald zum Zwecke der Erholung betreten. Das Radfahren und das Fahren mit motorgetriebenen Krankenfahrstühlen ist nur auf Straßen und Wegen gestattet. Auf Fußgänger ist Rücksicht zu nehmen. *Das Radfahren ist nicht gestattet auf Sport- und Lehrpfaden sowie auf Fußwegen.*
> https://www.revosax.sachsen.de/vorschrift/5405-SaechsWaldG#p11


Insofern steht auf dem Schild erstmal nichts, was das Gesetz nicht hergäbe.
Die Krux liegt im Detail; zum Thema "wann ist ein Weg ein Fußweg" verweise ich auf die Rechtsauffassung der DIMB zu den Waldgesetzen RLP und Saarland (nur dann, wenn er explizit und mit einem gültigen Schild als solcher gekennzeichnet ist).
Eine gültige gesetzliche Definition des "Pfades" ist mir bisher nicht bekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (3. Mai 2019)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gehweg


----------



## Raumfahrer (3. Mai 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?


Es geht unter anderem über diverse Treppen und Tafelberge.
Beim Bielatal wurde ein Trampelpfad quer durchs Kraut markiert.
Ich kann mir vorstellen,  dass die dem üblichen Stress vorbeugen wollen und deshalb das Rad fahren verboten Schild hin gemacht haben.


----------



## Th. (3. Mai 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?



@Raumfahrer hat schon den Finger drauf: Treppen, Tafelberge, Trampelpfade. Über die letzteren war ich auch erstaunt, dass diese z.T. neu angelegt oder zumindest durch die Markierung jetzt zur intensiveren Nutzung freigegeben sind (für NP und Sachsenforst eher ungewöhnlich).
Weiterhin sind diese Pfade recht schmal (Felsen oder Vegetation), sodass schieben/tragen recht müssig ist. Fahren ist oft auch keine Option, da zwar alle querliegenden Bäume zersägt wurden, allerdings nur die die über 50cm Höhe über dem Pfad hingen. Die auf dem Boden liegenden bleiben. Wanderer steigen da einfach drüber - den gemeinen Radfahrer ärgerts.
Nun bin ich keinesfalls das Maß aller Dinge und sicher gibt es Kandidaten welche Spaß dran finden, für mich ist das nix und ich werde den Forststeig als Komplettpaket keinesfalls als Radtour empfehlen. Für Wanderfreunde ganz nett, muss man den Sachsenforstlern anerkennen.


----------



## martn (6. August 2020)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Es geht unter anderem über diverse Treppen und Tafelberge.
> Beim Bielatal wurde ein Trampelpfad quer durchs Kraut markiert.
> Ich kann mir vorstellen,  dass die dem üblichen Stress vorbeugen wollen und deshalb das Rad fahren verboten Schild hin gemacht haben.


Naja, man kann es aber auch als Stimmungsmache auffassen. Wanderern, die eh schon mit negativen Vorurteilen gegenüber Mountainbikern unterwegs sind, gibt der Sachsenforst hier eine Rechtfertigung und Bestätigung bei Begegnung auf Konfrontation zu gehen.

Der Forststeig beinhaltet etliche Pfade, auf denen wir schon regelmäßig unterwegs waren, als es den noch nicht gab. Wege, die wir vor langer Zeit sicherlich auch deswegen gut fanden, weil da eben wenig bis keine Wanderer unterwegs waren. Man muss sich ja nicht gegenseitig auf den Sack gehen, wenn es sich vermeiden lässt. Jetzt wird das mit dem Vermeiden schwieriger und umso mehr Rücksichtnahme ist auf allen Seiten gefragt. Da sind wir als Mountainbiker besonders gefragt.

Den NP gibts es linkselbisch übrigens nicht. Das ist mit Ausnahme des Pfaffensteins nur Landschaftsschutzgebiet und in der Verordnung dazu steht nichtts von Radfahrern (also keine Eisnchränkung über Waldgesetz und Naturschutzgesetz hinaus).

Die Formulierung auf dem Schild ist juristisch jedenfalls ganzschönes Geeier. Die Gesetzeslage hat sich nicht verändert, aber wie ich neulich lernen durfte, gibt es im Bußgeldkatalog eine für uns unvorteilhafte Fußnote dazu. Da wird einfach mal festgelegt, dass Fußwege unter 2 Meter sind oder sowas. Hab mir die genaue Formulierung nicht gemerkt. Findet man leider nicht so leicht, ich reiche das später nach. Da wollte ich auch mal im DIMB-Büro nachfragen, ob es da einen Juristen gibt, der uns sagen kann, welche Relevanz eine Fußnote im Bußgeldkatalog hat.


----------



## mw.dd (6. August 2020)

martn schrieb:


> Die Formulierung auf dem Schild ist juristisch jedenfalls ganzschönes Geeier. Die Gesetzeslage hat sich nicht verändert, aber wie ich neulich lernen durfte, gibt es im Bußgeldkatalog eine für uns unvorteilhafte Fußnote dazu. Da wird einfach mal festgelegt, dass Fußwege unter 2 Meter sind oder sowas. Hab mir die genaue Formulierung nicht gemerkt. Findet man leider nicht so leicht, ich reiche das später nach. Da wollte ich auch mal im DIMB-Büro nachfragen, ob es da einen Juristen gibt, der uns sagen kann, welche Relevanz eine Fußnote im Bußgeldkatalog hat.


Ja, das "Argument" kenne ich; daher wurde früher auch gern behauptet, das es in Sachsen praktisch auch eine 2-Meter-Regel gibt (und unter anderem von den Initiatoren des Trailcenter Rabenberg fleißig verbreitet wurde).
Ich halte mich da in die Argumentation der DIMB zum Thema "Fußwege" in Rheinland-Pfalz:


> Wenn man das alles so liest, wie es der Gesetzgeber auch geschrieben hat, dann stellt sich die Frage, woran man Fußwege und -pfade erkennt? Die Antwort ist eigentlich ganz einfach:
> 1. Für eine Zweckbestimmung als Fußweg oder -pfad müssen amtliche Schilder aufgestellt werden.
> 2. Eine Markierung als Wanderweg reicht nicht aus.
> 
> ...


In Sachsen gab es allerdings soweit ich weiß auch noch keinen Versuch, mit Bezug auf diesen Bußgeldkatalog auch tatsächlich Bußgelder durchzusetzen; scheint ein Papiertiger zu sein.

Wer DIMB-Mitglied ist (ich bin es nicht mehr), kann natürlich trotzdem mal direkt nachfragen und auch um eine Stellungnahme zur Rechtslage insgesamt bitten, wie sie auch für andere Bundesländer existiert. Mich gerne in Kopie nehmen, Mailadresse gibt's per PN. Ich fürchte nur, Sachsen ist für die DIMB uninteressant...

Zum Forststeig: Wenn man nicht gerade an den belebtesten Tagen unterwegs ist und immer schön grüßt wird's außer mit den üblichen Verdächtigen (Touristen aus BaWü  ) auch kein Problem geben.


----------



## Raumfahrer (6. August 2020)

martn schrieb:


> Naja, man kann es aber auch als Stimmungsmache auffassen.


Sicher "kann man", sollte man mA aber trotzdem nicht machen. Evtl wollen die sich einfach mal nur absichern. 


martn schrieb:


> Wanderern, die eh schon mit negativen Vorurteilen gegenüber Mountainbikern unterwegs sind, gibt der Sachsenforst hier eine Rechtfertigung und Bestätigung bei Begegnung auf Konfrontation zu gehen.


Zumindest ich habe bisher selten bis nie Probleme mit irgendwelchen Wanderern gehabt. Man fährt vorsichtig an denen vorbei oder begegnet sich, grüßt freundlich und gut ist...  
Wobei ich beim Neuteich einigen Wanderern den Weg zur nächsten Trinkwasser-Quelle zeigen konnte, die haben sich sehr gefreut und bedankt. 
Als ich letztens beim Katzstein unterwegs war, traf ich auf zwei Herren vom Sachsen Forst, mit denen ich mich recht angenehm unterhalten konnte. Die waren gerade dabei eine Umleitung für die Wanderer einzurichten, wegen Holzfällarbeiten beim Rotstein. Dass ich dort mit dem Mountainbike auf dem geheiligten Forststeig unterwegs war, hat die nicht irgendwie gestört, die meinten nur, dass ich sachte machen soll, wegen stürzen. 


(Schneebergblick am Katzstein mit Sicht auf die beiden Zschirnsteine)

Vielleicht sollte ich doch mal Seminare geben, wie man Trabbel mit Wanderern vermeiden kann.... 



martn schrieb:


> Der Forststeig beinhaltet etliche Pfade, auf denen wir schon regelmäßig unterwegs waren, als es den noch nicht gab. Wege, die wir vor langer Zeit sicherlich auch deswegen gut fanden, weil da eben wenig bis keine Wanderer unterwegs waren.


Dir ist sicher klar, wie diese kleinen Pfade entstanden sind?  
Dort sind welche lang gegangen, Rehe, Füchse, Hasen und ja - auch Wanderer.
Und auf diese wird man als MtB Fahrer ja wohl noch Rücksicht nehmen können...., oder nicht? 

Wobei mE so einige MtB Fahrer etwas unentspannt unterwegs sind, die bekommen nicht mal die Gusche auf, um hallo zu sagen. "Radfahrer" eben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (6. August 2020)

Jo, das Miteinander ist entscheidend. Ich schreib später mal von zwei Begegnungen in den letzten Monaten, die gut Eskalationspotential hatten, aber eher positiv endeten. Hab die Tage Uwe getroffen und wir waren uns einig, dass man vielleicht mal einen kleinen Stammtisch anregen könnte, um Gedanken zur Lage des Betretungsrechts und der Betretungspraxis auszutauschen. Ich hab da einige.

Zum Bußgeldkatalog noch kurz. Den findet man dort: https://www.umwelt.sachsen.de/umwelt/download/Bussgeldkatalog_2017_Forsten_Anlage_4.pdf
Ich zitiere mal:


> _*§ 52 Absatz 2 Nummer 1 SächsWaldG
> (unbefugt Radfahren)*
> wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässigentgegen § 11 Absatz1⁸ SächsWaldGim  Walde  außerhalb  von  Straßen  und Wegen⁹ mit     dem     Rad     odermotorgetriebenen Krankenfahrstuhl fährt oder mit dem Rad auf Sport-oder Lehrpfaden oderFußwegen fährt
> 
> ...


----------



## martn (6. August 2020)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> […}
> Dir ist sicher klar, wie diese kleinen Pfade entstanden sind?
> Dort sind welche lang gegangen, Rehe, Füchse, Hasen und ja - auch Wanderer.
> Und auf diese wird man als MtB Fahrer ja wohl noch Rücksicht nehmen können...., oder nicht?
> […]



Ich rede shcon von alten Wegen, nicht Wildwechseln. Als Beispiel sei mal der Pfad genannt, der oben auf der Kante des Quirls verläuft. Den fahren wir seit sieben oder acht Jahren und bevor der Forststeig markiert wurde, hat man da so gut wie nie Leute getroffen. Jetzt quasi immer. Das ist nur eine Feststellung, ich will hier keinesfalls jemandem (Wanderern) das Recht absprechen, da rumzulatschen.


----------



## Raumfahrer (6. August 2020)

Immerhin kann man derzeit ohne Probleme auf den Quirl hoch.... Das war vor 100 Jahren noch nicht so entspannt möglich.  
Überall braucht man mA auch nicht lang zu fahren. Das "gestolpere" von der Grenzplatte zur alten Eins auf dem Forststeig vor einiger Zeit war etwas, was zumindest ich nicht noch mal unbedingt machen müsste.


----------



## martn (6. August 2020)

So unterschiedlich sind die Ansichten. Das Gestolpere von der Grenzplatte zur Eins finde ich ziemlich erhellend. Und die meisten meiner regelmäßigen Mitfahrer eigentlich auch.
Das ist aber eben auch eine Art Weg, wo man von Wanderern nicht erwarten muss, dass sie in die Büsche springen, um einen vorbeizulassen. Den Spieß kann man auch mal umdrehen und selber anhalten, bis das Fußvolk durch ist.


----------



## Raumfahrer (6. August 2020)

So sehr lange kann es diesen Weg dort nicht geben. Meinen Bildern&Notizen zu Folge bin ich dort im August 2018 damals lang gemacht, noch mit dem 26"MtB.
Auf der entsprechenden Karte von Herrn Böhm war dort auch noch kein durchgehender Weg eingezeichnet, nur ein paar Hochsitze für die Jäger. Die Karten vom Böhm sind auch einigermaßen genau. 
Es kann ja durchaus sein, dass die Forststeig-Wanderer diesen Weg etwas breiter getrampelt haben. Jmd anders kommt dort mA auch nicht lang.
Vielleicht sollte ich mir das doch noch einmal anschauen fahren... 


Was den Bußgeld Katalog betrifft, im Extremfall würden irgendwelche Leute zum Beispiel vom BUND ein paar Schilder mit den Aufschriften&Bildern "Buche" "Eiche" "Totholz" im Wald aufstellen, das dann "Lehrpfad" nennen, dann dürfte man ja streng genommen auch nicht mehr dort mit dem Mountainbike lang fahren, oder versteh ich da was falsch?


----------



## mw.dd (6. August 2020)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Was den Bußgeld Katalog betrifft, im Extremfall würden irgendwelche Leute zum Beispiel vom BUND ein paar Schilder mit den Aufschriften&Bildern "Buche" "Eiche" "Totholz" im Wald aufstellen, das dann "Lehrpfad" nennen, dann dürfte man ja streng genommen auch nicht mehr dort mit dem Mountainbike lang fahren, oder versteh ich da was falsch?


Ich weiß nicht, was für die Erstellung eines Lehrpfades für Regelungen gelten; wenn das eine Sperrung für Radfahrer bedeuten soll wird das aber sicher nicht der BUND veranlassen können.
Wenn man die Augen aufmacht findet mn übrigens sehr viele Lehrpfade. Sogar der breite Schotterweg von Altenberg zum Kahleberg hat solche Schilder - obwohl alles andere als ein "Pfad".


----------



## martn (6. August 2020)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> So sehr lange kann es diesen Weg dort nicht geben. Meinen Bildern&Notizen zu Folge bin ich dort im August 2018 damals lang gemacht, noch mit dem 26"MtB.
> Auf der entsprechenden Karte von Herrn Böhm war dort auch noch kein durchgehender Weg eingezeichnet, nur ein paar Hochsitze für die Jäger. Die Karten vom Böhm sind auch einigermaßen genau.
> […]


Nich, dass das falsch rüberkam: den Pfad an der Grenzplatte finde ich zwar toll, aber der gehört nicht zu denen, die ich schon vorm Forststeig kannte. Hab hier die Böhm-Karte 'Bielatalgebiet' 5. Auflage 2014, da ist der nich drauf, jedenfalls nicht vollständig. Erstmals wahrgenommen hab ich den auch erst, als der Weg zwischen Grenzplatte und Grenze runter ins Tal mal wegen Forstarbeiten gesperrt war. Da wurde der Pfad als Umleitung markiert und möglicherweise auch erst bei der Gelegenheit angelegt (oder ausgegraben, vielleicht ist es ein historischer Wegverlauf).


----------



## Raumfahrer (7. August 2020)

Die haben für den Forststeig teilweise einige Wege komplett neu angelegt bzw im Gelände markiert und dann von den Wanderern eine Spur durch Heidekraut und Unterholz trampeln lassen. 
Noch ein paar Beispiele wären der Weg von dem kleinen Tümpel an der Hirschstange hoch zum Bernhardstein oder der Weg vom Schneebergblick rüber zum Katzfels oder beim Neuteich zum Pechweg. 
Diese Wege sind so derzeit weder in den Wanderkarten, auch nicht im Forststeig Führer und bisher noch nicht mal bei Opentopomap eingetragen.


----------



## tanztee (12. August 2020)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Die haben für den Forststeig teilweise einige Wege komplett neu angelegt bzw im Gelände markiert und dann von den Wanderern eine Spur durch Heidekraut und Unterholz trampeln lassen.
> Noch ein paar Beispiele wären der Weg von dem kleinen Tümpel an der Hirschstange hoch zum Bernhardstein  [...]
> Diese Wege sind so derzeit weder in den Wanderkarten, auch nicht im Forststeig Führer und bisher noch nicht mal bei Opentopomap eingetragen.



Hmmm...





Opentopomap basieert ja auf Openstreetmap. Forststeig is t vollständig drin.

Inwiefern das Befahren des Forststeiges sinnvoll ist, unabhängig der rechtlichen Aspekte, muss ja jeder selber wissen. Ich rate zu einer Wandertour für die meisten Abschnitte. Dafür ist der Steig quasi "optimiert". 

Da gabs in einem anderen Forum (ein Outdoorforum) auch tüchtig Gejaule. Die Hütten sind ja nicht in Tagesetappenentfernung. Die durstige Dorfjugend zerlegt die Biwakplätze - da müssen riesen Verbotsschilder hin!!! Jawohl!

Jetzt kommen die Biker und "beschweren" sich dass man dort nicht gechillt langrollen kann. Furchtbar. Ausgrenzend! 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Raumfahrer (13. August 2020)

tanztee schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau dort. Kannst ja mal kucken fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanztee (13. August 2020)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Genau dort. Kannst ja mal kucken fahren.



War ich schon. Alles drin in OSM. Teils Wege, die erkennst Du kaum.

Einfach mal einen Fehler melden??? Statt hier Tränen zu vergiessen? 

Sry, aber diese Opfermentalität ist so grad gar nicht meins. OSM ist wie Wikipedia, STOP, besser als Wikipedia, weil da noch wirklich jeder mitmachen kann. 
Wenn Du mir den Link zu Deiner Fehlermeldung schickst, mach ich auch alles heile!

Das ist ein Mitmachprojekt und lebt davon dass man da auch mal 10' weniger Bauer sucht Frau glotzt und nach 5 sec Google Suche rausgefunden hat wie man Fehler meldet und so ohne Ahnung mithelfen kann.





Your turn, dude ?


----------



## Raumfahrer (14. August 2020)

tanztee schrieb:


> War ich schon. Alles drin in OSM. Teils Wege, die erkennst Du kaum.
> 
> Einfach mal einen Fehler melden??? Statt hier Tränen zu vergiessen?
> 
> ...


Mir ist nicht ganz klar, was du jetzt von mir willst.
Mich kostet das bloß Zeit, falls ich hier einen Disput führen sollte...
Aber evtl mach ich mir mal die Mühe und dann ist im Touren-Thema dann ein kleiner Bericht über die Abweichungen der Wegführung vom Forststeig zu lesen.... wenn ich dazu Zeit und auch Lust habe.
Keine Ursache und nichts zu danken.

Habe die Ehre.


----------



## tanztee (14. August 2020)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Mir ist nicht ganz klar, was du jetzt von mir willst.



Statt über einen Fehler in einer kostenlosen Onlinekarte, die von Leuten wie mir für lau gepflegt wird, zu schimpfen ... einfach mal mit geringem Aufwand genau diesen Fehler zu melden. 

Schritt 1: OSM aufrufen, zum betreffenden Spot navigieren.
Schritt 2: rechts zweiten Button von unten anklicken.
Schritt 3: blauen Marker dahin schieben, wo der Fehler ist.





Schritt 4: Fehlerbeschreibung eingeben.
Schritt 5: Button "Hinweis/Fehler melden" anklicken.
Schritt 6: Gratuliere Dir selber! Du hast Deinen ersten Beitrag zur wahrscheinlich besten Onlinekarte der Welt geliefert ??

Das ist die Idee hinter Openstreetmap. Es ist _unsere_ Karte und sie ist so gut oder schlecht in unserer Gegend, wie wir da hinterher sind.

Keiner verlangt von Dir, Deinen Track vom Abfahren des Forststeiges dort hochzuladen und die entsprechenden Attribute zuzuweisen. Das machen dann andere, die da engagierter sind.

Man kann auf dem Smartphone in der Navigationssoftware _OSMAnd_ auch seine OSM Anmeldedaten hinterlegen und unterwegs Fehler direkt vor Ort eingeben und hochladen. Die findet man dann in seinem persönlichen Account und kann die nach und nach abarbeiten, oder jemand anderes war schon dran aus der Community.

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Th. (14. August 2020)

Danke @tanztee für das Tutorial (war mir so nicht bekannt) - ich glaube aber, du verstehst hier wirklich was falsch. @Raumfahrer kritisiert doch nichts - er bestätigt nur meine Meinung von Anfang 2019, dass der Forst da Pfade geschaffen/reanimiert hat, welche es so in den Jahrzehnten vorher nicht gegeben hat. Ob das gut oder schlecht ist ist nicht das Thema, auch nicht ob das bei OSM immer zwingend aktuell sein muss - ich bin da ganz beim @Raumfahrer : Der Forststeig ist für Wanderer sicher 'ne feine Sache - für MTB ist's suboptimal (stellt ja auch keiner in Frage - wurde ja nur auf Tauglichkeit von mir, martn, dem Raumfahrer und wahrscheinlich von vielen anderen angetestet. Warum auch nicht, keiner hat sich beschwert - ist und bleibt ein Wanderweg und das ist ok.)
Projekt wäre m.E. eine Art Stoneman (eine erweiterte Hohe Tour) - von Schöna nach Altenberg oder auch anders rum. 200 km wären locker zusammenzubekommen - aber der ganze Stress mit Forst und wem auch immer ... wer tut sich das schon an ?

Nichts für ungut, Th.


----------



## mw.dd (17. August 2020)

Th. schrieb:


> aber der ganze Stress mit Forst und wem auch immer ... wer tut sich das schon an ?


Warum sollte man sich das antun? Das kann genauso ein Community-Projekt werden wie die OSM 
Im  Zeitalter von GPS am Funktelefon braucht keiner Schilder am Baum, statt Flyern und Karten reicht ein Wiki im Web und die Absprache mit Beherbungsbetrieben bekäme man sicher auch hin.
Und nein, keinen Stoneman. Auf den Challenge-Charakter sollte man bewusst verzichten.


----------



## tanztee (17. August 2020)

OOOOkay, vlt hab ich mich das bissel triggern lassen. Aber leider ist oft eine gewisse Anspruchshaltung festzustellen und an allem wird erstmal in bester deutscher Manier gründlich herumgemeckert.

Ich bin da ja auch langgewandert und fand es einfach klasse, mitten in einem dichtbesiedeltem und fast schon übernutztem Gebiet einfach mal Stunden durch einsame Wälder zu laufen und auch einen anspruchsvollen Pfad vorzufinden, der durchaus mutig angelegt ist.

Ausschilderung, Trasse und Markierungsaufwand würde ich mal als minimalistisch bezeichnen und die Eingriffsintensität in die Natur als denkbar gering. Es wird vom Forst eindeutig kommuniziert welche Zielgruppe damit gemeint ist. Da  kann man ja auch mal 20 sec googeln:



> *Der Forststeig Elbsandstein*
> 
> 
> Im April 2018 haben Sachsenforst und Lesy České republiky die seit 5 Jahren geplante Trekkingroute eröffnet. Als Forstverwaltungen des Freistaates Sachsen und der Tschechischen Republik möchten wir mit dem Projekt „Forststeig Elbsandstein“ den Menschen die Natur näher bringen.
> ...


(Hervorhebungen durch mich)
https://www.forststeig.sachsen.de/

Vlt bin ich da irgendwie anders, aber in der heutigen Zeit mit LTE und Gigabyteweise Datenvolumen in der Hosentasche muss doch niemand mehr ratlos vor irgendeinem Wegzeichen oder Schild stehen. Naja.

Die Idee von @mw.dd gefällt mir da schon eher, eine virtueller Elbstonetrail, das wäre natürlich langsam einen eigenen Thread wert und kann dort ja einfach leben und gepflegt werden:


genereller Tourenverlauf / Tourenkorridor
GPS Track planen
Quartiere ausfindig machen (nur informativ, gibt auch in CZ radfreundlich zertifizierte Quartiersgeber)
Probefahren, wie immer dezentral im virtuellen Team
Erfahrungen austauschen
Wer ist dabei? ???

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Raumfahrer (17. August 2020)

@Th. Danke für Deine Worte... 





mw.dd schrieb:


> Im Zeitalter von GPS am Funktelefon braucht keiner Schilder am Baum, statt Flyern und Karten reicht ein Wiki im Web und die Absprache mit Beherbungsbetrieben bekäme man sicher auch hin.


Hm...... wobei jmd wie ich mangels GPS Gerät immer noch mit der Karte unterwegs bin und mich unter anderem dort im Gelände an diesen Markierungen und Zeichen orientiere bzw immer der Nase nach gehe/fahre. Möglicherweise bin ich wahrscheinlich damit im Jahr 2020 eine Ausnahme.
Klar habe ich unterwegs auch das Smartphone mit; die Bilder vom Tourenbericht und der Bericht selbst im anderen Thema wurden damit erstellt. Und sicherlich schau ich dort auch mal bei Opentopomap rein(wenn es mit dem Netz unterwegs klappt).
Im Übrigen bin ich der Meinung, dass man nicht jeden Weg dort unbedingt finden muss.


----------



## martn (20. August 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> In Sachsen gab es allerdings soweit ich weiß auch noch keinen Versuch, mit Bezug auf diesen Bußgeldkatalog auch tatsächlich Bußgelder durchzusetzen; scheint ein Papiertiger zu sein.


Alles ne Frage der Zeit. Vor etwa ner halben Stunde hat L.W. von Forstamt in Sebnitz am Kleinhennersdorfer Stein unsere Personalien aufgenommen und will die zur Anzeige bringen. Details heute Abend, wir müssen erst mal überlegen, wie wir jetzt ohne 'Wiederholungstat' und ohne viel asphalt heim kommen.


----------



## juweb (20. August 2020)

Das ist Mist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (20. August 2020)

Das ist großer Mist. Der Mann schien auch an keinerlei Dialog interessiert, als ich nach seiner persönlichen Meinung fragte, ob er denn ein echtes Problem sieht.

Kurze Zusammenfassung:
Wir sind einen sehr steilen Stich vom Kleinhennersdorfer Stein runter. Langsam und kontrolliert, anders würde es da auch nicht gehen. Der Weg ist vermutlich ein Zustieg von Kletterern, aber klar mehr als ein Wildwechsel. Unten stand der Förster (ich glaub auf der Jacke stand was vom Nationalpark) und wartete auf uns, weil er uns schon kurz vorher gehört hatte. Eigentlich war es wohl ein dummer Zufall. Ohne sich vorzustellen oder uns zu sagen, was er uns vorwirft, bat er um unsere Ausweise. Haben wir erst mal gefragt, warum und ihn darum gebeten, sich auszuweisen. Kann ja jeder kommen. Dann haben wir uns noch ne Weile sachlich mit jeweiligen Auslegungen der Rechtslage im Kreis gedreht. Er war der Meinung, wir wären da auf Fußweg und Pfad unterwegs gewesen, was nach Waldgesetz für den Freistaat Sachsen § 11 Absatz (1) verboten ist. Ich sagte ihm, dass der Fußweg als solcher im Waldgesetz nicht weiter definiert ist und berief mich auf § 27 Absatz (2) des Sächsisches Naturschutzgesetz, wonach Radfahren auf geeigneten Wegen erlaubt ist. Da ging er nicht drauf ein. Vielleicht war er auch bisschen am schwimmen. Irgendwann kam da auch sone Behauptung, die Nationalparkverordnung würde im kompletten LSG Sächsische Schweiz gelten. Ohne daraus irgendwas zu zitieren (dann wären ja für Radfahrer alle Wege tabu, die nicht explizit ausgewiesen sind). Anzeige geht raus, wir können uns dann bei der Anhörung äußern.
Als wir ein paar Minuten später noch mal wieder kamen, weil ich die Wegsituation noch mal dokumentieren wollte, stand er mit seiner Karre noch da und telefonierte mit nem Kollegen. Einer meiner Mitfahrer meinte, da etwas Freude rausgehört zu haben, dass er uns erwischt hatte. Dann hielt er uns noch mal sein Gesetz unter die Nase, weil er scheinbar dachte, wir hätten den Paragraphen mit den Fußwegen nicht verstanden. Auf meinen Hinweis, dass ich den Text kenne und da nicht weiter definiert wäre, was ein Fußweg ist, kam seine eigene Interpretation. Und dann gab er uns noch mit auf den Weg, dass er uns einen Richter wünscht, der uns zum Ortstermin da hin bestellt und zwar auf unsere Kosten. Immerhin hat er uns 'erlaubt', auf 'Fahrwegen' zu fahren. Naja, die Tour war eh im Eimer. Super auch für unser Geburtstagskind.


----------



## Th. (20. August 2020)

Die NPV gilt für die gesamte Nationalparkregion, im Abschnitt zum "nur" LSG wird Radfahren (außer Organisierte Veranstaltungen) gar nicht erwähnt. 
Auf die genauen Definitionen "Fussweg" und "...fürs Radfahren geeignet..." bin ich seit langem schon gespannt...


----------



## martn (20. August 2020)

Achso, das ist eine Verordnung, Tatsache. Irgendwie recht verwirrend, wenn dann inhaltlich klar getrennt wird. Hatte mir das auch vor langer Zeit schon mal durchgelesen, um sicherzugehen, dass es im LSG über Wald- und Naturschutzgesetz hinaus keine Einschränkungen gibt, mir dabei nur nich gemerkt, dass beide formell in einer Verordnung stehen. Aber spielt auch keine Rolle, da im Abschnitt zum LSG ja kein Wort über Fahrräder verloren wird, wie du schon schriebst.

Ich weiß nicht, ob wir aus der Sache mit ner klaren Definition zum 'Fußweg' oder zur Eignung rausgehen oder ob es im Zweifelsfall nur für die eine Wegsituation (zwei Wege) geklärt wird. Wenn überhaupt. Ich hab jedenfalls keine Rechtschutzversicherung oder sonst die Mittel, um das zum Präzedenzfall werden zu lassen. Wie sieht das eigentlich aus, bietet die DIMB ihren Mitgliedern Rechtsbeistand oder wenigstens juristische Beratung? Werd morgen mal in Haar anrufen.


----------



## Th. (20. August 2020)

Ich befürchte allerdings, dass das Sächsische Naturschutzgesetz (auf das wir uns gern beziehen) durch das Bundesnaturschutzgesetz diesbezüglich ausgehebelt wird.
Paragraph 59, Abs 2:
Zitat: "Das Betreten des Waldes richtet sich nach dem Bundeswaldgesetz und den Waldgesetzen der Länder sowie im Übrigen nach dem sonstigen Landesrecht. Es kann insbesondere andere Benutzungsarten ganz oder teilweise dem Betreten gleichstellen sowie das Betreten aus wichtigen Gründen, insbesondere aus solchen des Naturschutzes und der Landschaftspflege, des Feldschutzes und der land- und forstwirtschaftlichen Bewirtschaftung, zum Schutz der Erholungsuchenden, zur Vermeidung erheblicher Schäden oder zur Wahrung anderer schutzwürdiger Interessen des Grundstücksbesitzers einschränken."

Halt uns bitte mal auf dem Laufenden...


----------



## martn (21. August 2020)

Hab vorhin mit Florian von der DIMB telefoniert. Das war eher ein Meinungsabgleich, nichts juristisch verbindliches. Wer nächste Woche mit Heiko (Fachberater) Kontakt aufnehmen. Nur so viel zum Grundverständnis: das Naturschutzgesetz steht wohl auf gleicher Ebene mit dem Waldgesetz, nur dass es für freie Flächen gilt und das Waldgesetz eben für den Wald. Muss man auch erst mal wissen.


----------



## mw.dd (21. August 2020)

martn schrieb:


> Irgendwann kam da auch sone Behauptung, die Nationalparkverordnung würde im kompletten LSG Sächsische Schweiz gelten. Ohne daraus irgendwas zu zitieren (dann wären ja für Radfahrer alle Wege tabu, die nicht explizit ausgewiesen sind). Anzeige geht raus, wir können uns dann bei der Anhörung äußern.
> Als wir ein paar Minuten später noch mal wieder kamen, weil ich die Wegsituation noch mal dokumentieren wollte, stand er mit seiner Karre noch da und telefonierte mit nem Kollegen. Einer meiner Mitfahrer meinte, da etwas Freude rausgehört zu haben, dass er uns erwischt hatte. Dann hielt er uns noch mal sein Gesetz unter die Nase, weil er scheinbar dachte, wir hätten den Paragraphen mit den Fußwegen nicht verstanden. Auf meinen Hinweis, dass ich den Text kenne und da nicht weiter definiert wäre, was ein Fußweg ist, kam seine eigene Interpretation. Und dann gab er uns noch mit auf den Weg, dass er uns einen Richter wünscht, der uns zum Ortstermin da hin bestellt und zwar auf unsere Kosten. Immerhin hat er uns 'erlaubt', auf 'Fahrwegen' zu fahren.


Da ist ganz schön viel Unsinn dabei. Selbstverständlich gilt eine Verordnung für das Gebiet, dass in selbiger definiert ist und auch nur dort. Radfahren nur auf ausgewiesenen Wegen nur in der Kernzone.
Weitergehende Verbote müssen in der LSG definiert sein.
Und ein Richter befasst sich damit im ersten Anlauf ganz sicher nicht; bin gespannt ob überhaupt ein Bußgeldbescheid kommt.
Der wollte Euch wohl einen Schreck einjagen?


martn schrieb:


> Nur so viel zum Grundverständnis: das Naturschutzgesetz steht wohl auf gleicher Ebene mit dem Waldgesetz, nur dass es für freie Flächen gilt und das Waldgesetz eben für den Wald.


Auch diese Aussage ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Das Naturschutzgesetz gilt ziemlich sicher überall wo nix bebaut ist 


martn schrieb:


> Wer nächste Woche mit Heiko (Fachberater) Kontakt aufnehmen.


Der ist genauso wenig Jurist wie Du und ich; Du wirst keine Aussage bekommen auf die Du Dich verlassen kannst.


martn schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigentlich aus, bietet die DIMB ihren Mitgliedern Rechtsbeistand oder wenigstens juristische Beratung?


Soweit ich weiß: Nein. In der Plus-Mitgliedschaft ist die Sportversicherung enthalten, da könnte auch eine Rechtsschutz drin sein. Am besten nochmal nachfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (21. August 2020)

Jurist ist der nicht, aber vielleicht hat er einen an der Hand. Bei der Plus-Mitgliedschaft ist wohl ne Rechtsschutz dabei, leider wusste ich bis vorhin gar nicht, dass es da ne Staffelung gibt, sonst hätte ich die sicherlich. Naja, abwarten, was die Post bringt.


----------



## martn (21. August 2020)

Doppelpost, entschuldigt. Sitze im Zug mit schlechtem Empfang.


----------



## tanztee (24. August 2020)

@martn Das ist ja echter Mist. In den outdoorseiten liest man auch viel von solchen "Vorfällen" wo erstmal eine Drohkulisse aufgebaut wird. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## mw.dd (25. August 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich gilt eine Verordnung für das Gebiet, dass in selbiger definiert ist und auch nur dort. Radfahren nur auf ausgewiesenen Wegen nur in der Kernzone.
> Weitergehende Verbote müssen in der LSG definiert sein.


Habe gerade nochmal die Verordnung durchgesehen:

Im Nationalpark Kernzone ist Radfahren nur auf dafür ausgewiesenen Wegen erlaubt
Im Nationalpark gibt es ein Wegegebot für alle (also auch Fußgänger)
Im LSG gibt es keine Regelungen die das Radfahren über das Wald-/Naturschutzgesetz hinaus einschränken
Da der Kleinhennersdorfer Stein im LSG liegt sehe ich nicht, dass für das Fahren auf Wegen ein Bußgeld droht.

In der OSM sind übrigens etliche Wege da mit einem Radfahrverbot getaggt; evtl. kann uns @tanztee  aufklären warum.


----------



## martn (25. August 2020)

tanztee schrieb:


> @martn Das ist ja echter Mist. In den outdoorseiten liest man auch viel von solchen "Vorfällen" wo erstmal eine Drohkulisse aufgebaut wird. Viel Erfolg.


Ei, da war ich ja seit hundert Jahren nich. Erzähl mal in welchem Unterforum, das würde mich mal interessieren.

@mw.dd das war mir alles vorher klar. Der Vorwurf lautet glaub ich auch nich Radfahen auf Wegen, sondern auf Fußwegen. Streitpunkt ist also die Nichtdefinition der Begrifflichkeit.

Die Markierungen bei OSM sind nichts amtlich legitimiertes. Da kann sich ein echtes Verbot wiederspiegeln oder eine einseitige, fragwürdige Interpretation der Rechtslage oder auch nur das Wunschdenken einer einzelnen Person. Kann jeder ändern.


----------



## mw.dd (25. August 2020)

martn schrieb:


> Die Markierungen bei OSM sind nichts amtlich legitimiertes. Da kann sich ein echtes Verbot wiederspiegeln oder eine einseitige, fragwürdige Interpretation der Rechtslage oder auch nur das Wunschdenken einer einzelnen Person. Kann jeder ändern.


Weiß ich. Deswegen fragte ich ja den @tanztee ; der kann dazu vielleicht was sagen, denn die Hardcore -OSMler kennen sich glaube ich recht gut.


martn schrieb:


> @mw.dd das war mir alles vorher klar. Der Vorwurf lautet glaub ich auch nich Radfahen auf Wegen, sondern auf Fußwegen. Streitpunkt ist also die Nichtdefinition der Begrifflichkeit.


Na dann... Halte mich mal auf dem Laufenden, auch was die Reaktion der DIMB betrifft. Gerne per PN.


----------



## tanztee (26. August 2020)

martn schrieb:


> Die Markierungen bei OSM sind nichts amtlich legitimiertes. Da kann sich ein echtes Verbot wiederspiegeln oder eine einseitige, fragwürdige Interpretation der Rechtslage oder auch nur das Wunschdenken einer einzelnen Person. Kann jeder ändern.



So sieht's mal aus. Da wird wild umhergetaggt. Da hatte ich an anderer Stelle schon heftige Diskussionen ... Wege die es mal in der Jugend des Erstellers mal gab ... Pfade als Fußwege getaggt (also baulich oder durch Verkehrszeichen kenntlich gemacht.)
Hilft jetzt hier nicht weiter.

Die Threads in den ODS muss ich auch erst mal ausbuddeln, kann mich nur noch erinnern, da auch nicht schlauer als vorher gewesen zu sein.

Bei meiner Schulung zum Trailscout vor vielen Jahren hat mal einer von Diskussionen mit den Behörden berichtet. Angeblich hieß es, zum Radfahren geeignete Wege seien solche, bei denen Begegnungsverkehr stattfinden kann. Also 'Dual Tracks'' Auf die Antwort des Bikers, sie würden an diesem.und jenem Weg per Video beweisen, dass dieser Begegnungsverkehr möglich sei, zeigten sich die Behörden sehr hartleibig.
War ein bikender Akteur aus der Tourismusbranche im Raum Oberwiesenthal.

Soviel von meiner Seite.


----------



## martn (8. September 2020)

Letzte Woche kam übrigens ein Anhörungsbogen mit der Post. Bußgeld ist da noch nicht beziffert, das kommt wohl später.


----------



## mw.dd (8. September 2020)

martn schrieb:


> Letzte Woche kam übrigens ein Anhörungsbogen mit der Post. Bußgeld ist da noch nicht beziffert, das kommt wohl später.


Was meint der Fachmann der DIMB?


----------



## martn (8. September 2020)

Es ist kompliziert …


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (8. September 2020)

martn schrieb:


> Es ist kompliziert …


Magst Du Details verraten oder fällt das unter irgendeine Verschwiegenheitsverpflichtung?


----------



## martn (8. September 2020)

Naja, ich hatte bisher noch mit keinem Juristen Kontakt, insofern ist alles mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Die Sache wird innerhalb der DIMB noch mal anonymisiert weitergeleitet, mal sehen, ob da noch jemand einen Tipp hat. Solange stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich auf die Anhörung reagiere oder nicht. Konkret stehen sich die Fragen gegenüber, wie groß die Chance ist, dass ich einen Richter so einfach davon überzeugen kann, im Recht zu sein oder ob ich mich nicht stattdessen nur selber belaste. Aktuell wird mir vorgeworfen, fahrlässig ordnungswidrig gehandelt zu haben.


----------



## mw.dd (8. September 2020)

martn schrieb:


> Naja, ich hatte bisher noch mit keinem Juristen Kontakt, insofern ist alles mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Die Sache wird innerhalb der DIMB noch mal anonymisiert weitergeleitet, mal sehen, ob da noch jemand einen Tipp hat. Solange stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich auf die Anhörung reagiere oder nicht. Konkret stehen sich die Fragen gegenüber, wie groß die Chance ist, dass ich einen Richter so einfach davon überzeugen kann, im Recht zu sein oder ob ich mich nicht stattdessen nur selber belaste. Aktuell wird mir vorgeworfen, fahrlässig ordnungswidrig gehandelt zu haben.


Du könntest versuchen, @Sun on Tour dafür zu interessieren 
Eigentlich wäre es im Interesse der Mountainbiker in Sachsen und insbesondere der DIMB-Mitglieder, hier eine eindeutige Klärung in unserem Sinne herbeizuführen.
Ich an Deiner Stelle würde den Anhörungsbogen fristgerecht ausfüllen - ansonsten wird das Ordnungsgeld ohne Anhörung festgelegt. Angst vor einem Richter brauchst Du jetzt noch nicht haben, das kommt erst wenn Du dem Bußgeldbescheid (falls einer kommt) widersprichst.
Ich biete Dir hiermit zum wiederholten Male an, dass wir uns per PN abstimmen


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. September 2020)

Bei solchen Fällen frage ich mich immer wieder- was wollen solche Wichtigtuer denn machen wenn ich einfach weiterfahre? Papiere hab ich eh nie dabei und es widerstrebt mir ganz massiv, mich derartig schikanieren zu lassen.


----------



## sbradl (8. September 2020)

Haben die Ranger mehr/zusätzliche Rechte als "normale" Bürger? Oder ist es am Ende wie bei den Securities?


----------



## Raumfahrer (8. September 2020)

@mw.dd So ein Ordnungsgeld dürfte doch maximal in zweistelliger Höhe fällig sein, oder irre ich mich da?
Und mit dem Argument, dass kein Schaden, welcher Art auch immer, entstanden ist, sollte sich diese so genannte Ordnungswidrigkeit vielleicht nicht ganz erledigt haben, aber eben wesentlich abgemildert. Evtl könnte man ja sogar den Antrag stellen, dass das Verfahren wegen Geringfügigkeit einzustellen ist.
Was dabei dann rauskommt, k.A.


----------



## mw.dd (9. September 2020)

sbradl schrieb:


> Haben die Ranger mehr/zusätzliche Rechte als "normale" Bürger?


Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Ranger ähnlich wie die Förster hoheitliche Rechte haben.
Details bitte in der NP-Verordnung nachschlagen 


Raumfahrer schrieb:


> So ein Ordnungsgeld dürfte doch maximal in zweistelliger Höhe fällig sein, oder irre ich mich da?


Beim ersten Mal könnte es auch ganz ohne gehen; glaube ich aber nicht, wenn die Behörde sich einmal die Mühe des Schriftverkehrs macht.
Zu Bedenken bei der ganzen Sache:
Falls ein Ordnungsgeld verhängt und akzeptiert wird, sollten sich @martn und Kollegen kein zweites Mal im gleichen Gebiet abseits der Waldautobahnen erwischen lassen, denn dann wird es teuer.


Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Und mit dem Argument, dass kein Schaden, welcher Art auch immer, entstanden ist, sollte sich diese so genannte Ordnungswidrigkeit vielleicht nicht ganz erledigt haben, aber eben wesentlich abgemildert.


Das "Argument" dürfte wirkungslos sein. Strafzettel wegen überhöhter Geschwindigkeit gibt's ja auch nicht erst wenn ein Unfall passiert ist 
Wie ich argumentieren würde - gerne per PN.


Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Evtl könnte man ja sogar den Antrag stellen, dass das Verfahren wegen Geringfügigkeit einzustellen ist.


Noch sind wir nicht vor Gericht.


----------



## Sun on Tour (9. September 2020)

martn schrieb:


> Er war der Meinung, wir wären da auf Fußweg und Pfad unterwegs gewesen


Wenn man sich den Gesetzestext des § 11 Abs. 1 Satz 4 SächsWaldG
"Das Radfahren ist nicht gestattet auf Sport- und Lehrpfaden sowie auf Fußwegen."
ansieht, fällt jedenfalls auf, dass das Radfahren nur auf den genannten Pfaden, aber eben nicht auf allen unzulässig sein soll. Insoweit besteht in Sachsen offensichtlich kein generelles Verbot mit dem Fahrrad Pfade zu befahren. Damit ist aber auch klar, dass nicht jeder Pfad ein Fußweg ist. Woran erkennt man nun Fußwege. Wenn man es als Radfahrer nicht erkennen kann, ist es wohl auch keiner (ergibt sich letztlich aus dem Rechtsstaatsprinzip). Das was jemand anderes für einen Fußweg hält, kann jedenfalls nicht ausschlaggebend sein - auch wenn es der Vertreter einer Behörde wäre.


----------



## sbradl (9. September 2020)

https://www.umwelt.sachsen.de/umwelt/download/Bussgeldkatalog_2017_Forsten_Anlage_4.pdf
		


"Fußwege sind begangene Wege schmaler als 2 m"

Haben wir in Sachsen etwa auch die 2m-Regel und niemand weiß es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (9. September 2020)

sbradl schrieb:


> Haben wir in Sachsen etwa auch die 2m-Regel und niemand weiß es?


Nein.


----------



## sbradl (9. September 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nein.


Wie soll ich dann mein Zitat aus dem Bußgeldkatalog des SächsWaldG deuten?


----------



## mw.dd (9. September 2020)

sbradl schrieb:


> Wie soll ich dann mein Zitat aus dem Bußgeldkatalog des SächsWaldG deuten?


Garnicht. Was der Ersteller dieses Kataloges für Fußwege hält oder nicht ist irrelevant.
Oder anders: Behörden und Ministerien haben Gesetze zu befolgen - sie machen diese nicht.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. September 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Garnicht. Was der Ersteller dieses Kataloges für Fußwege hält oder nicht ist irrelevant.
> Oder anders: Behörden und Ministerien haben Gesetze zu befolgen - sie machen diese nicht.


Irrelevant ist es erst dann, wenn das vor Gericht geprüft wird. 
Wenn das Bußgeld akzeptiert wird, kommt es dazu aber nicht.


----------



## Sun on Tour (9. September 2020)

sbradl schrieb:


> "Fußwege sind begangene Wege schmaler als 2 m"


Ja, die Ministerien.
Es drängt sich manchmal schon der Eindruck auf diese seien Außenstellen der Waldbesitzerverbände.
In mehreren Bundesländern widersprechen die Ausführungen und zum Teil auch die Ausfühungsbestimmungen dem Gesetz selbst.

Beispiel aus Bayern:




__





						Rechtslage in Bayern
					

Wenn ich das ganze Juristische oben richtig interpretiere, hat der Grundstückseigentümer eigentlich gar keine Rechte, oder?  Der folgende Abschnitt passt genau auf die Frage und auch auf den vorheringen Beitrag.  4.2   Einzug des „geeigneten Weges“ in die bayerische Gesetzgebung  Die Regelung...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## cxfahrer (9. September 2020)

Diese ganzen Gesetzestexte und Verordnungen kranken an einer unklaren Definition. Seit Jahrtausenden wird über "Wege" gestritten, das wird sicher kein Dresdner Amtsgericht abschließend klären können.

Allein dieser Satz: "Das Radfahren ist nicht gestattet auf Sport- und Lehrpfaden sowie auf Fußwegen." wirft doch sofort die Frage auf, was die Unterscheidung in "Pfad" und "Weg" bezweckt, und was das jeweils sein soll. Ein Lehrpfad zB wäre ja an Beschriftung zu erkennen, aber ein Sportpfad....? Welcher Sport, etwa Radfahren?
Was ein Weg ist, weiß man erst, wenn dieser konkret vor Ort als solcher bezeichnet ist (Wegweiser, Markierung durch Verein, Nummer). Könnte sonst auch von Wildschweinen angelegt sein.
Ist er nicht bezeichnet, ist es doch das gleiche wie im weglosen Gelände. Ist das erlaubt?
Aus meiner Erfahrung mit Baubehörden, Gesetzen und Verordnungen : jeder hat seine eigene Interpretation.

Generell hat man daher aufgrund der vielen wechselnden Meinungen kaum eine Chance auf ein positives Grundsatzurteil.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (9. September 2020)

So gerne ich ein Grundsatzurteil zu unseren Gunsten hätte … mir fehlen glaub ich die Mittel, vor Gericht zu gehen. Rechtsschutzversicherung hab ich jedenfalls keine.


----------



## mw.dd (9. September 2020)

martn schrieb:


> So gerne ich ein Grundsatzurteil zu unseren Gunsten hätte … mir fehlen glaub ich die Mittel, vor Gericht zu gehen. Rechtsschutzversicherung hab ich jedenfalls keine.


Die DIMB hat die Mittel.


----------



## Sun on Tour (9. September 2020)

Wer Eigenschaften von Wegen definieren möchte, hat weder das Radfahren noch das Recht verstanden...
... und das fängt ganz oben an.


----------



## martn (9. September 2020)

@Sun on Tour hast du Erfahrungen, ob es was bringt, bei ner Anhörung zur Ordnungswidrigkeit auf Begrifflichkeiten und deren Interpretation rumzureiten? Oder ist das eher was für die xte Instanz nachm Anfechten vor Gericht?


----------



## Sun on Tour (9. September 2020)

Es dürfte kaum jemanden geben, der Erfahrung mit Bußgeldern für gewöhnliches Radfahren bzw. Mountainbiken in der Natur oder im Wald hat, weil es hierfür i.d.R. auch überhaupt keine Veranlassung gibt.

Das Betretungsrecht muss einfach sein, damit es der einfache Erholungsuchende und Grundbesitzer auch ohne Jura- und Geologiestudium versteht. Darum würde ich es auch einfach halten. Ich glaube nicht, dass der Gesetzestext viel Spielraum für ausufernde Interpretationen lässt.


----------



## mw.dd (9. September 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wer Eigenschaften von Wegen definieren möchte, hat weder das Radfahren noch das Recht verstanden...


Ganz klar soweit; darum geht es (uns) nicht.
Nur: Wer sagt den zuständigen Behörden, dass ein Fußweg gewidmet und gekennzeichnet sein muss, das er als solcher auch für den Erholungsuchenden erkennbar ist?


----------



## tanztee (16. September 2020)

Ich grätsche hier nochmal mit dem Forststeig rein, da ich den nun praktisch komplett abgewandert bin:

*Also in großen Teilen ist der Forststeig nichts fürs MTB!* Es sei denn, Du kannst fahren wie Danny McAskill und hast die Expeditionserfahrung von Reinhold Meßner 

Insofern ist die Angabe (MTB durchgestrichen) auf den Infotafeln für den Durchschnitts-Mountainbiker rein fahrtechnisch zutreffend. Das Rechtliche klammer ich mal aus, da bin ich nicht kompetent.

Wie gesagt, nur als fahrtechnische Bewertung. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass befahrbare Forstwege jeder selbst erkennt, auch wenn da der vertikale gelbe Strich am Baum dran ist. Sofern der Weg aber ins Unterholz abtaucht, würde ich es so einschätzen, dass man da lieber nicht das Vorderrad reinhalten soll. Klar, einzelne Spots gehen sicherlich.



Raumfahrer schrieb:


> [...] Diese Wege sind so derzeit weder in den Wanderkarten, auch nicht im Forststeig Führer und bisher noch nicht mal bei Opentopomap eingetragen.



Jetzt schon!
Die Wege habe ich inzwischen alle nachgetragen. Wohlweislich keine Aussage über Befahrbarkeit mit MTB getroffen, da eine Angabe, dass es geht, von den einen als Aufforderung oder rechtliche Angabe mißverstanden werden könnte. Trägt man ein MTB=No, heißt es wieder, das ist ja rechtlich nicht geklärt.

Den aktuellen Verlauf habe ich auch (aufwändig) nachgeführt, ist in Opentopomap schon aktuell als Wanderwegelayer drin, die Grundkarte dauert wohl noch bissel. Oben rechts auf das Hamburger-Menü klicken (die drei horizontalen Balken), Wanderwege aktivieren.

Komischerweise waren alle Wanderer, die außerhalb von Sachsen ware, schwer angetan von dem Konzept; Kritik kam immer nur von Einheimischen.

OT: Das schrägste kam von einem älteren Wanderer mit Tagesrucksack am Taubenteich. Ich kam mit einer anderen Wandrerin an, die ich unterwegs getroffen hatte. Also wir beide voll geflasht von dem genialen Steig. 

_Old Man:_ Man kommt mit dem Auto so schlecht an den Forststeig ran!

_Wir:_ Kinnlade runterklapp ??? WTF denk

_Old Man, sieht unseren Gesichtsausdruck: _Ja, er macht da nur Tagestouren auf dem Weg und findet so schlecht Parkplätze! Sonst müsste man ja alles mitschleppen, was man braucht!

_Wir, wieder sprechfähig:_ Ja, DAS ist genau der Plan! Dafür ist der Forststeig nunmal geschaffen worden! _Kopfschüttel_

ride on!
tanztee

Ach ja: aktuell sind dort viele Forstwege praktisch nicht befahrbar, da haben die den Borkenkäfer jagenden Harvester ganze Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## ciao heiko (30. September 2020)

*Aufruf zur Bürgerbeteiligung Waldgesetz Sachsen*

Das Waldgesetz in Sachsen soll überarbeitet werden. Das Land wählt die Form der Bürgerbeteiligung, um die Wünsche der Bevölkerung an ein Waldgesetz abzufragen.
Ihr seid aufgefordert in kurzen Kommentaren zu beschreiben, was ihr euch vom Wald wünscht. Beispielsweise ohne Einschränkung alle Wege im Wald mit dem Mountainbike nutzen zu dürfen. Oder ob es mehr attraktivere Wege und Strecken benötigt. Formuliert so, wie ihr es für richtig haltet und bleibt dabei positiv und freundlich.
https://buergerbeteiligung.sachsen.de/.../themen/1021168


----------



## sbradl (30. September 2020)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> *Aufruf zur Bürgerbeteiligung Waldgesetz Sachsen*



Vielen Dank für den Link. Schade, dass man sowas immer nur durch Zufall mitbekommt.

Mein Beitrag zur Bürgerbeteilung ist in Kurzform: Respektvolles Miteinander sollte vor Verboten stehen


----------



## mw.dd (30. September 2020)

sbradl schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Link. Schade, dass man sowas immer nur durch Zufall mitbekommt.
> 
> Mein Beitrag zur Bürgerbeteilung ist in Kurzform: Respektvolles Miteinander sollte vor Verboten stehen


Wir (also nicht die DIMB, die hat dazu offensichtlich keine Lust) sind dabei, einen Aufruf zur Beteiligung vorzubereiten mit ein paar Argumentationshilfen.
Geht spätestens heute Abend online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (30. September 2020)

.


----------



## Raumfahrer (30. September 2020)

Gibt es dazu einen Zusammenhang? >>>


> Nun, es gibt eine klitzekleine Änderung im Sächsischen Straßengesetz. In allen Amtsblättern werden derzeit die Bürger aufgefordert, noch nicht in den Straßenbestandsverzeichnissen befindliche Wege an die Kommunen zu melden. Anwalt Dr. Torsten Schmidt dazu: „Man sieht Fußwegen, Wanderwegen, Feld- und Waldwegen ja nicht an, ob sie öffentliche Straße sind oder nicht.“ Sieht aus, wie eine kleine unwichtige Formalie. Könnte sich im Nationalpark aber als eine Art Wegenetz-Atombombe erweisen.
> 
> Denn alle Wege, die nicht in den Straßenbestandsverzeichnissen der Gemeinden verzeichnet sind, werden ab dem 31.12.2022 „automatisch“ zu Privatwegen. Auf denen kann man dann zwar weiterhin wandern, aber nicht mehr, weil es ein öffentlicher Weg ist, sondern lediglich noch, weil man dann von seinem Recht auf Betreten der freien Landschaft nach § 27 Sächsisches Naturschutzgesetz Gebrauch macht. Und im Nationalpark gilt ja bekanntlich das Sächsische Naturschutzgesetz insoweit nicht. Im Nationalpark gibt es kein Recht auf Betreten der freien Natur.
> 
> ...


(Text ist von der Seite des Herrn Böhm)


----------



## mw.dd (30. September 2020)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Gibt es dazu einen Zusammenhang? >>>


Ich vermute nicht, denn es geht im Text des Herrn Böhm nicht um das Waldgesetz.


> Und im Nationalpark gilt ja bekanntlich das Sächsische Naturschutzgesetz insoweit nicht. Im Nationalpark gibt es kein Recht auf Betreten der freien Natur.


Stimmt das? Ich meine nicht.
Das Betretungsrecht ist eingeschränkt, aber nicht aufgehoben. Ist im übrigen auch in jedem NSG so.


----------



## ciao heiko (30. September 2020)

sbradl schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Link. Schade, dass man sowas immer nur durch Zufall mitbekommt.



Für uns als DIMB nicht unbedingt Zufall. Wir werden, über unseren Dachverband, über Gesetzänderungen i.d.R. informiert. Und dann schauen wir, wo es möglich ist, dies den Mountainbikern öffentlich zu machen. z.B. hier oder über unsere Facebookkanäle.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Wir (also nicht die DIMB, die hat dazu offensichtlich keine Lust) sind dabei, einen Aufruf zur Beteiligung vorzubereiten mit ein paar Argumentationshilfen.



Es ist ein bewusste Entscheidung, dass sich die Mountainbiker selbst überlegen sollten, was und wie sie es schreiben. Denn wenn 100 Mal der gleiche Text mit den gleichen Wordings eingeht, dann wäre das als gesteuerte Aktion zu erkennen.
Ich fände es deshalb wichtig, wenn jeder selbst formuliert, was er sich von einem Waldgesetz wünscht. Zwei Punkte, das Betretungsrecht auf ALLEN Wegen und der Wunsch nach attraktiver Infrastruktur (Wege und Strecken) habe ich ja als Inspiration genannt.
Das Ziel bei diesem Schritt sehe ich deshalb vor allem, dass sich viele Mountainbiker beteiligen und als solche zu erkennen geben, um die Größe der Nutzergruppe aufzuzeigen.            

Der weitere Verlauf des Gesetzgebungsprozesses wird dann ein Gesetzesentwurf sein, zu dem die Verbände dann im Detail ausgearbeitete Stellungnahmen abgeben.


----------



## mw.dd (30. September 2020)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Es ist ein bewusste Entscheidung, dass sich die Mountainbiker selbst überlegen sollten, was und wie sie es schreiben. Denn wenn 100 Mal der gleiche Text mit den gleichen Wordings eingeht, dann wäre das als gesteuerte Aktion zu erkennen.
> Ich fände es deshalb wichtig, wenn jeder selbst formuliert, was er sich von einem Waldgesetz wünscht. Zwei Punkte, das Betretungsrecht auf ALLEN Wegen und der Wunsch nach attraktiver Infrastruktur (Wege und Strecken) habe ich ja als Inspiration genannt.
> Das Ziel bei diesem Schritt sehe ich deshalb vor allem, dass sich viele Mountainbiker beteiligen und als solche zu erkennen geben, um die Größe der Nutzergruppe aufzuzeigen.


Dann hätte ich gern gewusst, warum:

Ihr Euch mit dem Aufruf so viel Zeit lasst
In einem Telefongespräch genau darauf hinweist, diesen Link eben nicht ohne Begleittext zu streuen
Einen Aufruf zur Beteiligung ankündigt
Und eine entsprechende Aktion einer engagierten Gruppe Dresdner MTBiker dann auch noch hintertreibt (ihr habt davon gewusst, das da was kommt)



ciao heiko schrieb:


> Der weitere Verlauf des Gesetzgebungsprozesses wird dann ein Gesetzesentwurf sein, zu dem die Verbände dann im Detail ausgearbeitete Stellungnahmen abgeben.


Gerade wünsche ich mir, dass Du Dich doch da bitte raushältst.
Sonst haben wir am Ende noch die "geeigneten Wege" aus dem WASeG-Papier an der Backe


----------



## ciao heiko (30. September 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich gern gewusst, warum:




- Der Begleittext ist der, der dabei steht. Warum ich ihn knapp und allgemein halte habe ich erläutert. Es geht um ein Beteiligungsverfahren für Bürgern. 

- Die engagierten Dresdner Mountainbiker sind gerne zum Austausch mit uns eingeladen.

Edit: Internas entfernt.


----------



## Schibbl (30. September 2020)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> ...
> So, jetzt haben wir das öffentlich breit getreten. Ob das hilfreich ist weiß ich nicht. Ich hätte es lieber intern gehalten, aber wenn du die DIMB aufforderst sich zu erklären, dann mache ich das halt.


Ich bin seit einigen Jahren DIMB-Mitglied und das hat sehr viel mit @mw.dd und Dresden zu tun. Wir leben hier in einer Stadt in deren Wäldern sehr schöne Trails durch persönlichen Einsatz auch in Absprache/Duldung mit dem Forst entstanden sind. Weiter erfolgten gemeinsame Waldwegpflegearbeiten mit dem Forst um Erosionen Herr zu werden. Das läuft hier lokal offen und meist miteinander. Die Straßen in Dresden sind zum ernsthaften Radfahren nur etwas für risikoliebende Mitmenschen und überhaupt nichts für Kinder. Hier herrscht der Autoverkehr - vor allem in den Köpfen der Kfz-Lenker, Politik und Exekutive. Der Wald ist hier so etwas wie eine heilige Zufluchtsstätte. Vor diesem Hintergrund empfinde ich eine Geheimniskrämerei und politisches Kalkül eines Vereins dessen Mitglied ich bin, der gegründet und beauftragt ist meine Interessen zu vertreten, als fehl am Platz. Ich erwarte Transparenz und Hinweise wenn relevante Informationen dem Verein bekannt sind. Ebenfalls eine Handlungsempfehlung - so sich der Verein zu einer entschließen kann. Kann dies die DIMB nicht leisten, frage ich mich warum ich mit meiner Familie Mitglied bin und meinen Kindern die Wichtigkeit dieses Vereins und unserer Mitgliedschaft immer wieder erkläre. Mein großer Sohn trägt seinen DIMB-Ausweiß mit Stolz in seinem Geldbeutel, weil er es für wichtig hält. Deine Aussage ist ein Tiefschlag für alle Mitglieder.


----------



## Sun on Tour (30. September 2020)

Schibbl schrieb:


> politisches Kalkül eines Vereins dessen Mitglied ich bin, der gegründet und beauftragt ist meine Interessen zu vertreten


Das ist erforderlich um Deine Interessen wirksam vertreten zu können. 
Ich denke, Heiko hat das oben versucht zu erklären - ganz ohne Geheimniskrämerei - sonst hätte er es nämlich erst gar nicht getan.


----------



## Schibbl (30. September 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das ist erforderlich um Deine Interessen wirksam vertreten zu können.
> Ich denke, Heiko hat das oben versucht zu erklären - ganz ohne Geheimniskrämerei - sonst hätte er es nämlich erst gar nicht getan.


Wenn du zitierst solltest du es im vollen Satz zitieren und nicht einen Teil aus dem Satz reißen. Vollständig habe ich geschrieben: _"Vor diesem Hintergrund empfinde ich eine Geheimniskrämerei und politisches Kalkül eines Vereins dessen Mitglied ich bin, der gegründet und beauftragt ist meine Interessen zu vertreten, als fehl am Platz."_

Und dies ist meine Meinung zur Aussage von @ciao heiko

_"Ich hätte es lieber intern gehalten, aber wenn du die DIMB aufforderst sich zu erklären, dann mache ich das halt."_

Er sah sich nach eigener Aussage durch Facebook-Posts genötigt hier auf die Beteiligung aufmerksam zu machen. Das ist keine aktive Handlung ist ist erzwungene Reaktion.
An folgender Stelle hat er eindeutig aufgezeigt, dass ein Aufruf zur Beteiligung durch DIMB-Mitglieder nicht vorgesehen war.

_"Der weitere Verlauf des Gesetzgebungsprozesses wird dann ein Gesetzesentwurf sein, zu dem die Verbände dann im Detail ausgearbeitete Stellungnahmen abgeben."_

Der genannte Zeitpunkt ist zu Spät für eine Einflussnahme die uns durch den Freistaat schon im Vorhinein gewährt wird. Aber hinterher aufregen statt von Beginn an mit anpacken ist ja eh des Deutschen liebster Habitus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (30. September 2020)

Edit: Internas entfernt.


----------



## ciao heiko (30. September 2020)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Er sah sich nach eigener Aussage durch Facebook-Posts genötigt hier auf die Beteiligung aufmerksam zu machen. Das ist keine aktive Handlung ist ist erzwungene Reaktion.
> An folgender Stelle hat er eindeutig aufgezeigt, dass ein Aufruf zur Beteiligung durch DIMB-Mitglieder nicht vorgesehen war.



Edit: Internas entfernt.


----------



## mw.dd (30. September 2020)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Daneben gibt es DIMB interne Kommunikationsplattformen wo z.B. die IG Sprecher mit angemeldet sind. Dort habe ich das Thema vor einem Monat zur Diskussion gestellt und nach Vorschlägen gefragt, wie wir damit umgehen wollten. Dort hatte ich meinen Vorschlag kommuniziert, dass ich es für sinnvoll halte, das Thema aus den genannten Gründen nicht zu früh in die Öffentlichkeit zu bringen.


Ich bin aus Gründen nicht mehr Mitglied der DIMB, habe/hatte aber unter anderem in dieser Sache immer wieder mal Kontakt mit @Sun on Tour
Ob es in Sachsen noch jemanden gibt, der als Ansprechpartner für die DIMB fungiert weiß ich nicht. Es wäre jedenfalls schön, wenn Du diejenigen, die Du in Sachsen kennst in Deine Überlegungen die uns betrifft einbeziehst, auch wenn sie nicht zum internen Kreis oder überhaupt der DIMB gehören. Dann unterbleibt das öffentliche Diskutieren einer Strategie und das sollten wir auch gleich für die Verbändeanhörung so halten.

Und damit will ich es auch jetzt bewenden lassen; für die etwas harschen Worte oben (ich hatte mich geärgert, denn Dein Vorgehen sah eben nicht nach Strategie aus) entschuldige ich mich.


----------



## ciao heiko (30. September 2020)

Edit: Internas entfernt.


----------



## Schibbl (30. September 2020)

Danke @ciao heiko  für deine näheren Ausführungen. Diese rücken deine Aussagen in ein anderes Licht und helfen deine Handlungen und das Vorgehen der DIMB nachvollziehen zu können. Sicherlich geht bei der Kommunikation über ein Forum sehr viel verloren. Umso wichtiger empfinde ich es, dass alle Hintergründe benannt werden. Was du nun getan hast. Ich werde Famile, Freunde und Bekannte dazu aufrufen sich mit ihren Meinungen zum Waldgesetz zu beteiligen.


----------



## mw.dd (1. Oktober 2020)

Hier jetzt der unabgestimmte Entwurf.
Besser als nix, denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanztee (1. Oktober 2020)

Hab auch was da in die Formulare zur Gesetzfindung eingetragen. Na mal sehen 😶


----------



## Lothar2 (3. Oktober 2020)

Ich auch. 👌
Wobei ich aktuell Verbote noch nicht so sehr als Problem sehe. Hier in Westsachsen kann man eigentlich noch überall fahren, zumindest im Staatsforst und Verbotsschilder mit Zeichen 250 StVO sind meist noch Überbleibsel aus DDR Zeiten, welche an alten LPG wegen rumstehen. Keiner beachtet sie und sogar ausgewiesene Radrouten scheren sich nicht drum. Trotzdem wäre es schön wenn sie verschwinden, da sie das Gewissen nur unnötig belasten und auch Hundehalter das Schild sehr gut zu kennen scheinen. 😁😎
In letzter Zeit tun sich aber zwei Sachen auf, welchen unbedingt Einhalt geboten werden muss:
- Der Forst baut immer mehr Wege zu geraden breiten Strassen aus. Das macht sie für das MTB und Wandern ungeeignet und zieht immer mehr PKW tief in die Wälder. Im Gegenzug verwildern alte Wanderwege und einsame Pfade zusehends, insbesondere weil Wanderwege im Staatsforst nur noch über Waldautobahnen ausgeschildert werden. Ergebnis sind immer weniger und zudem gefrustete Wanderer, kaum mehr MTB geeignete Wege und verlassene Gastwirtschaften. Zudem gewinnt dadurch ortsnahes Downhillfahren deutlich an Zuspuch und diese steilen Rutschpisten mitten durch die Bäume werden immer häufiger. Viele Wanderer/Waldbesitzer setzen dadurch MTB-Fahren mit den wilden Downhillern gleich und wollen sie möglichst aus ihren Wäldern fern halten. Hingegen auf den typischen Wanderrouten abseits der Grossstädte klappt das Miteinander von MTB und Wandern noch sehr gut. 👍
-Privatleute versuchen den freien Zugang zu Natur und Wald immer häufiger zu behindern. Überall an Zufahrten zum Wald aus Ortschaften heraus tauchen zusehends kleine Schilder auf mit "Privatweg, Betreten und Befahren verboten", Originale und Abwandlungen von Zeichen 250 StVO, oder Wege werden einfach mit dem Pflug platt gemacht. Aber auch viele Gemeinden ziehen hier mit, indem sie Wege durch ihre Wälder verwildern lassen, oder an Forstwegen einzelne Infotafeln aufstellen und den Weg dorthin als Lehrpfad ausweisen, was ja Quasi nach sächsischem Waldgesetz auch das Radfahren verbietet.

Insgesamt gesehen muss meiner Meinung nach der Fußgänger und der Radler in Wald und Flur per Gesetz ohne Einschränkungen die gleichen Rechte bekommen, denn das Miteinander klappt in der Regel wunderbar auch auf kleinsten Wegen, aber dem ein oder anderen Paragraphenreiter würde so der Wind und der Grund zu meckern aus den Segeln genommen.


----------



## mw.dd (3. Oktober 2020)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> Ich auch. 👌
> Wobei ich aktuell Verbote noch nicht so sehr als Problem sehe. Hier in Westsachsen kann man eigentlich noch überall fahren, zumindest im Staatsforst und Verbotsschilder mit Zeichen 250 StVO sind meist noch Überbleibsel aus DDR Zeiten, welche an alten LPG wegen rumstehen. Keiner beachtet sie und sogar ausgewiesene Radrouten scheren sich nicht drum. Trotzdem wäre es schön wenn sie verschwinden, da sie das Gewissen nur unnötig belasten und auch Hundehalter das Schild sehr gut zu kennen scheinen. 😁😎
> In letzter Zeit tun sich aber zwei Sachen auf, welchen unbedingt Einhalt geboten werden muss:
> - Der Forst baut immer mehr Wege zu geraden breiten Strassen aus. Das macht sie für das MTB und Wandern ungeeignet und zieht immer mehr PKW tief in die Wälder. Im Gegenzug verwildern alte Wanderwege und einsame Pfade zusehends, insbesondere weil Wanderwege im Staatsforst nur noch über Waldautobahnen ausgeschildert werden. Ergebnis sind immer weniger und zudem gefrustete Wanderer, kaum mehr MTB geeignete Wege und verlassene Gastwirtschaften. Zudem gewinnt dadurch ortsnahes Downhillfahren deutlich an Zuspuch und diese steilen Rutschpisten mitten durch die Bäume werden immer häufiger. Viele Wanderer/Waldbesitzer setzen dadurch MTB-Fahren mit den wilden Downhillern gleich und wollen sie möglichst aus ihren Wäldern fern halten. Hingegen auf den typischen Wanderrouten abseits der Grossstädte klappt das Miteinander von MTB und Wandern noch sehr gut. 👍
> ...


ich gucke gerade, ob ich die Punkte in dem Aufruf drin habe:
----
Aufruf an alle Radfahrer und Mountainbiker in Sachsen – Eure Meinung ist gefragt!
Mitmachen! Teilen! Weitersagen!
Bürgerbeteiligung an der geplanten Erneuerung des sächsischen Waldgesetzes
Mit dem Rad oder auch Bike im Wald und der freien Natur unterwegs zu sein ist für viele von uns 
wichtiger, wenn nicht gar wichtigster Bestandteil ihrer Freizeit. Die gesetzlichen Vorgaben dazu sind 
im Vergleich zu anderen Bundesländern recht liberal, so dass praktisch auf fast allen Straßen und 
Wegen im Wald Rad gefahren werden darf.
Jetzt müssen wir dafür sorgen dass das auch so bleibt! Gerade das Fahren auf den bei 
Mountainbikern beliebten schmalen, naturbelassenen Wegen („Trails“) stößt immer wieder auf 
Unverständnis bei einigen Fußgängern, Grundbesitzern oder Jägern. So ist immer wieder davon die 
Rede, dass es auch in Sachsen eine Wegbreitenregelung gibt („2-Meter-Regel“).
In einigen Regionen besteht außerdem die Gefahr, dass attraktive Wege zugunsten breiter, 
hochbelastbarer Forststraßen aufgegeben und dadurch verschwinden werden.
Weiterhin sollten wir uns eine Erleichterung des Genehmigungsverfahrens für Radfahrstrecken im 
Wald wünschen und eine Verpflichtung des Sachsenforst, in Waldgebieten in öffentlichem Besitz für 
die Anlage und den Erhalt attraktiver Wege zu sorgen.
Nutzt die Chance, diese berechtigten Anliegen im Beteiligungsverfahren zu äußern! Die Zeit drängt, 
denn die Frist dafür endet am 15.10.2020.
WIE KANN ICH MICH BETEILIGEN?
Nutze den Link:





						Novellierung Sächsisches Waldgesetz | Beteiligungsportal Staatsministerium für Energie, Klimaschutz, Umwelt und Landwirtschaft
					

Offizielles Portal für Bürgerbeteiligung des Freistaats Sachsen - Informationen über aktuelle und abgeschlossene Beteiligungsverfahren in Ihrer Region und im gesamten Freistaat Sachsen. Gestalten Sie mit!




					buergerbeteiligung.sachsen.de
				



Nach der freiwilligen Zuordnung zu den Teilnehmermerkmalen kannst Du unter den verschiedenen 
Rubriken Deine Anregungen zur Änderung des sächsischen Waldgesetzes erstellen. Besonders 
wichtig für uns ist natürlich „Der Wald als Erholungsraum“.
Dafür findest Du nachfolgend einige wichtige Argumente, die Du am besten in eigenen Worten in die 
dafür vorgesehenen Eingabefelder einträgst.
Der Wald als Wirtschaftsraum:
- Erholung vor Rohstoffgewinnung:
Gerade in den Naherholungsräumen und im weiten Umkreis der Großstädte und 
Ballungsgebiete ist der Wald vor allem als Erholungsraum wichtig. Die Erholungsnutzung 
muss Vorrang vor dem Wirtschaftsbetrieb zur Holzgewinnung bekommen; Gewinne aus der 
Waldbewirtschaftung sind für den Erhalt und die Schaffung naturnaher Erholungswege
einzusetzen.
- Keine Eintrittsgebühr:
Eintritts- und Nutzungsentgelte für das Betreten und Radfahren im Wald müssen 
ausgeschlossen bleiben.
- Touristische Angebote entwickeln:
Naturtourismus ist für viele Regionen in Sachsen ein wichtiger Wirtschaftsfaktor. Die 
Behörden und Betriebe des Freistaates Sachsen und der Kommunen sollen die Entwicklung 
entsprechender Angebote im Bereich des Mountainbikens fördern und nicht durch 
Bürokratie und Gebührenforderungen behindern oder gar unmöglich machen.
Der Wald als Erholungsraum:
- Keine pauschalen Sperrungen:
Radfahren muss auf allen Straßen und Wegen im Wald, die auch von Fußgängern benutzt 
werden dürfen erlaubt sein. Praxisferne und für Erholungssuchende schwer zu 
durchschauende Kategorisierungen wie „Sport- und Lehrpfade, Fußwege“ haben im 
Betretungsrecht nichts zu suchen.
Sperrungen sollen nur befristet (max. 6 Monate) und in begründeten Einzelfällen möglich 
sein.
Vermeintlich objektive Kriterien wie z.B. eine Wegbreitenregelung oder unbestimmte 
Formulierungen wie z.B. „geeignet“ (ein Weg ist zum Radfahren geeignet, wenn darauf Rad 
gefahren wird – wäre er nicht geeignet, ginge das ja nicht) dürfen keinen Eingang in die 
Gesetzgebung finden!
- Wege erhalten:
Naturnahe Wege sind nach Beendigung von Waldarbeiten wieder herzurichten. Verträge 
zum Holzeinschlag sind entsprechend aufzustellen.
- Förderung von Infrastruktur:
Betriebe und Behörden des Landes und der Kommunen haben für eine ausreichende Anzahl 
an für die Erholungsnutzung zu Fuß und auf dem Rad attraktive Wege zu errichten und zu 
betreiben
- Naturerholung als Standortvorteil:
Ein attraktiver Naturraum mit Angeboten zur Naherholung ist nicht nur für den Tourismus, 
sondern vor allem auch als „weicher“ Standortfaktor für die sächsische Wirtschaft zur 
Gewinnung und Bindung von Fachkräften wichtig!
Der Wald als Naturraum:
- Natürlicher Wald statt Monokultur:
Ein weitgehend natürlicher Wald ist Lebensraum. Vielfalt ist wichtig, Monokulturen müssen 
vermieden werden
- Schonende Waldbewirtschaftung:
Waldbewirtschaftung und Holzeinschlag sollen so schonend wie möglich erfolgen, Der 
Einsatz schwerer Erntemaschinen ist auf das nicht vermeidbare Minimum zu beschränken.
Der Einsatz von Maschinen in Gebieten mit Schutzstatus soll ausgeschlossen sein.
- Walderholung und Naturschutz sind kein Widerspruch:
Nur was man kennt und schätzt, kann man auch schützen. Waldbesuch auf Wegen schadet 
der Natur auch dann nicht, wenn er mit dem Fahrrad stattfindet. Es darf keine Bevorzugung 
bestimmter Erholungsarten geben!
-----
Ja, habe ich


----------



## martn (8. Oktober 2020)

Die aktuellen gesetzlichen Vorgaben sind so liberal, dass drei Mountainbiker, die sich im Wald zu benehmen wissen, jetzt jeweils fast 110 Euro (80 Bußgeld plus Gebühren wofür auch immer) dafür bezahlen dürfen, dass sie neulich auf einem Weg fuhren, den der Förster zum 'Fußweg' erklärte. Oder Anwälte in die Spur schicken, aber das kostet eher noch mehr.


----------



## mw.dd (9. Oktober 2020)

martn schrieb:


> Die aktuellen gesetzlichen Vorgaben sind so liberal


Das beste Gesetz nützt nichts, wenn sich die Exekutive daraus ihre eigenen Regeln strickt.
Kann man so hinnehmen - oder nicht.


----------



## darkJST (21. Oktober 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Frist dafür endet am 15.10.2020


Konnte grad noch immer absenden.


----------



## mw.dd (21. Oktober 2020)

darkJST schrieb:


> Konnte grad noch immer absenden.


Frist ist bis Ende Oktober verlängert worden.


----------



## Raumfahrer (21. Oktober 2020)

Wegen neuem Gesetz: Dresden droht Schließung vieler Wanderwege
					

Weil sich ein Gesetz geändert hat, könnten in Dresden Hunderte kleine Straßen, aber auch größere Wander- und Radwege durch die Eigentümer gesperrt werden. | TAG24




					www.tag24.de


----------



## Lothar2 (21. Oktober 2020)

Mit Vollgas zurück ins Mittelalter?


----------



## leler (17. Februar 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Garnicht. Was der Ersteller dieses Kataloges für Fußwege hält oder nicht ist irrelevant.
> Oder anders: Behörden und Ministerien haben Gesetze zu befolgen - sie machen diese nicht.


@mw.dd & @Sun on Tour 
Habe eben mal wieder in diese Diskussion von 2019 geschaut:
Die Fußnote "9Fußwege sind begangene Wege schmaler als 2 m." im Bußgeldkatalog 2017 https://www.umwelt.sachsen.de/umwelt/download/Bussgeldkatalog_2017_Forsten_Anlage_4.pdf ist wirklich etwas mysteriös. Weiß jemand, wo die herkommt? Im Gesetz selber sind Fußwege ja nicht definitiert. Allerdings ist es sicher auch nicht ungewöhnlich, dass Details nicht im Gesetz selber stehen, sondern in Verordnungen später geregelt werden...
Generell stimme ich Euch zu: Sprachlich ziemliches Chaos. Aber was nicht klar definiert ist, auch nicht klar verboten. Daher muss die Neufassung aus Radsicht vielleicht nicht übermäßig "geschärft" werden, auch wenn die Verlockung groß ist, etwas mehr Klarheit zu bekommen...

@martn 
Wie ging die Geschichte eigentlich damals bei Euch aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Februar 2021)

Ganz einfach gesprochen, ist in Sachsen das passiert, was auch in Niedersachsen und nun auch in Bayern passiert ist:
Die Ministerialbürokratie, die "Ausführungsbestimmungen", "Bekanntmachungen, "Bußgeldkataloge" etc. in die Welt setzt, hält sich weder an das Gesetz selbst, den Willen des Gesetzgebers oder die zum Gesetz ergangene Rechtsprechung, sondern reimt sich etwas zusammen um bestimmten Lobbygruppen einen Gefallen zu tun.


----------



## leler (17. Februar 2021)

Wenn dies so sein sollte, dann würde ich dies extrem kritisch sehen, denn die Trennung Legislative-Exekutive ist für eine funktionierende Demokratie essentiell. In Ländern, wo dies vermischt wird, möchten die meisten von uns wahrscheinlich nicht leben, weil es mit Bürgerechten dann dort nicht mehr sehr genau genommen wird und die Menschen dort ganz andere Probleme haben.
Sehr negativ in der Erinnerung geblieben ist mir eine Auslegung des damaligen Leipziger Polizeipräsidenten vom 22.03.21, der meinte die damalige Sächsische Coronaschutzverordnung selber auslegen zu müssen und den Bewegungsradius der Bürger in einer "Handlungsorientierung" zu definieren: "Ein Radius von 5 km um die Wohnanschrift erscheint angemessen." (Quelle: PD-Lpz.). Dieser gut dokumentierte Fall führte zu massiven Protesten und einem Zurückrudern: siehe BILD & LIZ. Dass dies nicht die einzige Entscheidung war, die für Kritik sorgte und die entsprechende Person vorkurzem abberufen und ins Ministerium versetzt wurde, steht wieder auf einem anderen Blatt. (Genauso wie die Definition des Bewegungsradiuses im Lockdown durch das SächsOVG am 07.04.20, dessen Begründung für einen 15km-Radius mitunter leicht absurd erscheint: "Denn nicht nur die notwendigen  Stopps  zum  Betanken,  zur  Befriedigung  des  Versorgungsbedürfnisses oder  im  Fall  von  Verkehrsbeschränkungen  oder  Hindernissen  (etwa  Verkehrsstau) könnten  eine  Weiterverbreitung  fördern,  sondern  auch  unvorhergesehene  Ereignisse wie  Pannen  oder  Unfälle  würden  zu  einer  nicht  zu  rechtfertigenden  Gefährdung anderer Personen führen können, die durch die Verordnung gerade vermieden werden soll." - Mir war bis dahin gar nicht bewusst, das Autofahrende eine so große Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit darstellen   )
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen: Wer einmal erlebt hat, wie sich im Lockdown Menschenmassen an einem Touri-Hotspot konzentrieren und Infektionsrisiken durch fehlende Mindestabstäne und Sorglosigkeit entstehen, kann verstehen, dass die Politik sich in der Verantwortung sieht, die Vernünftigen vor den Unvernüftigen zu schützen.
Aber wenn ein Poilzeipräsident in die Rolle des Gesetzgebers schlüpft und dies anscheinend ohne dienstrechtliche Konsequenzen bleibt, dann erscheint dies doch zumindest bedenklich...
Dies als Beispiel zu Deiner These.
Bleibt wachsam...


----------



## Raumfahrer (17. Februar 2021)

leler schrieb:


> Sehr negativ in der Erinnerung geblieben ist mir eine Auslegung des damaligen Leipziger Polizeipräsidenten vom 22.03.21


Korrigiere mal bitte das Datum.  

Und weil ich gerade so beim Klugscheißen bin... 
Im Fall von martn wäre es mA sinnvoller gewesen, Reue zu zeigen - aber niemals den PA.


----------



## martn (17. Februar 2021)

leler schrieb:


> @martn
> Wie ging die Geschichte eigentlich damals bei Euch aus?


Das Einspruchsverfahren läuft noch, der erste Verhandlungstermin wurde abgesagt und ein neuer folgt.


Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Und weil ich gerade so beim Klugscheißen bin...
> Im Fall von martn wäre es mA sinnvoller gewesen, Reue zu zeigen - aber niemals den PA.


Wie meinst du das? Mit Reue würde ich die Gesetzesauslegung des Sachsenforstes unterschreiben. Da könnte ich auch gleich das MTB an den Nagel hängen.


----------



## Raumfahrer (17. Februar 2021)

martn schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? Mit Reue würde ich die Gesetzesauslegung des Sachsenforstes unterschreiben. Da könnte ich auch gleich das MTB an den Nagel hängen.


Wie ich es meinte?
Ja nun.... Ironisch, mit sarkastischem Einschlag. Wobei ich einige "" fürs bessere Verständnis hätte hinzufügen sollen... 

Viel Erfolg beim Widerspruch.

Edit meint: die aktiven und erprobten Fans von Dynamo hätten möglicherweise bei diesem gewissen Vorfall am Kleinhennersdorfer Stein für ihre dritte Halbzeit geübt. Nur mal so als Anmerkung.


----------



## martn (17. Februar 2021)

Zum Glück hab ich mit Dynamo nichts am Hut.


----------



## tanztee (16. April 2021)

Da ist die Presse auf das Thema angesprungen.


----------



## sbradl (16. April 2021)

"Hier kann man kein Rad fahren". Komische Aussage... Er meinte wohl eher "Hier darf man kein Rad fahren". 

ABER: der Fakt, dass es sich um einen Kletter-Zustieg handelt war mir vorher unbekannt. Ich meine, Zustiege sind den Kletterern vorbehalten und selbst "normale" Wanderer dürfen die nicht nutzen oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Schibbl (16. April 2021)

tanztee schrieb:


> Da ist die Presse auf das Thema angesprungen.


"Doch der Richter beschaute sich den Pfad und erklärte: "Hier kann man kein Rad fahren. Definitiv nicht." Urteil folgt."
Das Problem auf den Punkt gebracht. Der Richter kann dort nicht Radfahren. Was hat das jetzt mit der Rechtslage zu tun. Wieder einmal ein inhaltsfreier, unreflektierter Artikel eines überflüssigen Tagesblatts.
Dieses Artikel hilft mit Sicherheit nicht die Konflikte im Wald zu minimieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (16. April 2021)

Schibbl schrieb:


> "Doch der Richter beschaute sich den Pfad und erklärte: "Hier kann man kein Rad fahren. Definitiv nicht." Urteil folgt."
> Das Problem auf den Punkt gebracht. Der Richter kann dort nicht Radfahren. Was hat das jetzt mit der Rechtslage zu tun. Wieder einmal ein inhaltsfreier, unreflektierter Artikel eines überflüssigen Tagesblatts.
> Dieses Artikel hilft mit Sicherheit nicht die Konflikte im Wald zu minimieren.


Stimmt.
Aber das hier finde ich noch viel problematischer, weil richtig falsch:


> Doch laut Waldgesetz dürfen Räder nur auf bestimmten, befestigten Wegen fahren.


Das war mir eine Mail an die Autorin wert.


----------



## Raumfahrer (16. April 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das war mir eine Mail an die Autorin wert.


Eine freundliche Mail zu diesem Widerspruch an Steffi Suhr dürfte mA wesentlich mehr bringen, als deren Artikel bei Tag24 als Zitat:"inhaltsfreier, unreflektierter Artikel eines überflüssigen Tagesblatts" zu bezeichnen.... 
Nur mal als freundlich gemeinte Anmerkung.  

Bei Tag24 findet sich auch folgender mA recht interessanter Artikel:








						Unglück zu Ostern: Radfahrer stürzen Hang in Freital hinab, Höhenrettung im Einsatz!
					

Am Ostersonntag musste die Freitaler Feuerwehr zu einem unüblichen Einsatz ausrücken. Zwei Menschen waren einen steilen Hang hinabgestürzt. | TAG24




					www.tag24.de
				




(Wem Tag24 zu peinlich ist, der schaut dann eben auf der Sächsischen Zeitung 🗞 : https://www.saechsische.de/sachsen/zwei-radfahrer-an-steilhang-abgestuerzt-5414470.html)


----------



## Schibbl (16. April 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Eine freundliche Mail zu diesem Widerspruch an Steffi Suhr dürfte mA wesentlich mehr bringen, als deren Artikel bei Tag24 als Zitat:"inhaltsfreier, unreflektierter Artikel eines überflüssigen Tagesblatts" zu bezeichnen....
> Nur mal als freundlich gemeinte Anmerkung.
> 
> Bei Tag24 findet sich auch folgender mA recht interessanter Artikel:
> ...


Der besprochene Artikel ist nicht bei der SZ erschienen und trotz deines freundlichen Hinweises inhaltsfrei und von der Autorin unreflektiert verfasst. Tag24 als überflüssig zu bezeichnen war sicherlich subjektiv. Dafür bitte ich um Entschuldigung. 

Das Update zum Tag24 Freital Artikel ist auch sehr interessant.
"... stürzte die 36-jährige Radfahrerin gegen 15.55 Uhr den Steilhang der Schweinsdorfer Alpen hinunter, nachdem sie ihr Mountainbike einen Trampelpfad entlang geschoben hatte. ..."
Kann man dies als Hinweis deuten, dass Laufen auf Trampelpfaden gefährlich und Radfahren besser wär?


----------



## Raumfahrer (16. April 2021)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Der besprochene Artikel ist nicht bei der SZ erschienen und trotz deines freundlichen Hinweises inhaltsfrei und von der Autorin unreflektiert verfasst. Tag24 als überflüssig zu bezeichnen war sicherlich subjektiv. Dafür bitte ich um Entschuldigung.


Wozu oder wofür entschuldigen? Es ist deine Ansicht,  welche dir zusteht und gut ist. 
Und dieser Artikel von Frau Suhr zeigt einfach mal, wie Außenstehende so etwas sehen.
Im Übrigen meine ich aus den Worten "Echte Mountainbiker hält kein unwegsames Gelände auf. Sportler wie Martin D. (38) fahren weite Stecken durch Wald und Flur, machen dabei spektakuläre Aufnahmen von der schier unberührten Natur." Sympathie für die MtB Fahrer und Martin D. heraus lesen zu können.


----------



## sbradl (16. April 2021)

In dem Artikel steht, "einen Pfad entlang, [...], aber schon längst gesperrt ist." Ist denn irgendwie ersichtlich, dass der Pfad gesperrt ist? Und wenn er gesperrt ist, dann doch wohl für alle und die Diskussion, ob Radfahren dort erlaubt ist oder nicht überflüssig.


----------



## martn (16. April 2021)

Nein. In den Artikeln (Sächsische und Tag24; Bild konnte ich noch nicht lesen) stehen allerhand Halbwahrheiten und Unterstellungen. Unten wo der Förster stand, kommen drei Wegverläufe von oben an. Zwei davon sind mit einem schwarzen Kreuz auf weißem Grund markiert (im Nationalpark ist das die übliche Markierung für Sperrungen, ob das außerhalb des NP juristisch tragfähig relevant ist, weiß ich nicht). Einer der zwei wurde schon vor längerer Zeit zugelegt und ist eigentlich auch nicht mehr als Weg zu erkennen. Bei beiden sieht man die Markierung nur von unten kommend. Beide spielen aber eigentlich keine Rolle. Wir kamen auf dem dritten Wegverlauf runter, der gar keine Markierung hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (16. April 2021)

Es geht denen um dieses Zeichen.
Das ist 'normalerweise' ein Zugang für die Kletterer zum Felsen. Als Fußgänger mit dem Ausweis vom sächsischen Bergsteigerverband gibt es da aber auch keine Probleme, wenn man dort ohne Kletterausrüstung lang läuft.
Kritisch wird es aber, wenn dort ein Kreuz ist. Dann ist der Weg eindeutig gesperrt.



Schibbl schrieb:


> Kann man dies als Hinweis deuten, dass Laufen auf Trampelpfaden gefährlich und Radfahren besser wär?


Ich lese es so, dass der Mann unbedingt genau dort lang wollte, seiner Dame das zwar an sich zu gefährlich war, aber ihm zu liebe hat sie es eben doch noch mal mit gemacht. Tja, und dann ist Schatzi mit samt dem schönen MtB (Edit fragt: wirklich kein aktuelles E-Bike???  ) eben auf dem aufgeweichten Weg ausgerutscht und Mann ist dann todesmutig, um das geliebte Wesen zu retten, hinterher gesprungen, ohne auf die nötige Eigensicherung zu achten.

Mal sehen, evtl schaue ich mir das am Wochenende dort mal an. ^^


----------



## darkJST (16. April 2021)

Kann nochmal wer nen Link zur Koordinate der fraglichen Kreuzung posten?


----------



## leler (16. April 2021)

Unabhängig vom Thema des Vorort-Termins: Die SächsCoronaSchVO gilt wohl nicht auf Verhandlungen in Sachsen? Wenn sich der Forst-Distriktleiter allein im Wald fotografieren lässt, braucht's sicher keine Maske, aber wenn drei ihre Köpfe zusammenstecken, um in die Akte zu schauen, wäre das schon besser, da sie in dieser Zeit gegenseitig den Atem der anderen einatmen. Zumal alle drei (Richter/Anwalt/Beschuldigter) nicht mal eine Maske am Hals oder in der Hand haben. Der Richter ist dabei ein ganz schlechtes Vorbild  Macht laut Bußgeldkatalog 100 EUR pro Person und 1000 EUR für den Verantwortlichen des Treffens (= Richter) da "Nichtdurchsetzung der Kontaktbeschränkung, Abstandsregelungen oder der Pflicht zum Tragen einer Mund-Nasenbedeckung"... Klar, Masken braucht man im Freien eigentlich nicht - außer man steckt die Köpfe länger zusammen.
In Zeiten, wo viele Sporttreibende ihrem Sport nicht mal im Freien mit Abstand nachgehen dürfen, halte ich es für nicht akzeptabel wenn sich nicht mal die Justiz an die Gesetze hält (auch wenn wohl bei Verhandlungen Ausnahmen von der Maskenpflicht möglich sind: "in Gerichten und Staatsanwaltschaften, wobei der Vorsitzende die Verfahrensbeteiligten von der Trageverpflichtung im Gerichtssaal während einer Anhörung oder Verhandlung entbinden kann.") Wie sollen Eltern ihren Kindern erklären, dass sie im Unterricht und sonstwo Maske zu tragen haben, wenn Vorbilder wie Richter sich nicht mal dran halten?
​


----------



## Lothar2 (16. April 2021)

Spannender als der Artikel ist eigentlich das anstehende Urteil.
 Wenn man sich das Sächsische Waldgesetz anschaut hat der Richter eigentlich alle Macht für/gegen das Fahren in der Hand. Die Frage ist halt ob ein Fussweg erst durch VZ239 dazu wird, oder ob der Richter andere Maßstäbe für einen Fußweg ansetzt. Das endgültige Urteil könnte daher recht Brisant für die Zukunft werden.


> (1) 1Jeder darf Wald zum Zwecke der Erholung betreten. Das *Radfahren* und das Fahren mit motorgetriebenen Krankenfahrstühlen ist nur auf Straßen und Wegen gestattet. Auf Fußgänger ist Rücksicht zu nehmen. Das *Radfahren* ist nicht gestattet auf Sport- und Lehrpfaden sowie auf Fußwegen.


----------



## tanztee (27. April 2021)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Das Update zum Tag24 Freital Artikel ist auch sehr interessant.
> "... stürzte die 36-jährige Radfahrerin gegen 15.55 Uhr den Steilhang der Schweinsdorfer Alpen hinunter, nachdem sie ihr Mountainbike einen Trampelpfad entlang geschoben hatte. ..."
> Kann man dies als Hinweis deuten, dass Laufen auf Trampelpfaden gefährlich und Radfahren besser wär?



Dort auf  j e d e n  Fall. Der Weg ist zu schmal, um neben dem Fahrrad zu laufen ("Schieben").

Ansonsten: wie ist ein Fußweg im Wald definiert? Wie erkenne ich das? Steht dann überall Vz. 239?

In der Schweiz in den 90ern waren Wanderwege tatsächlich explizit durch kleine, offizielle Schilder gekennzeichnet. Da hätte man nicht auf Verbotsirrtum plädieren können.


----------



## Lothar2 (27. April 2021)

Und da wäre es wieder, das Problem mit den "geeigneten" Wegen. In dem Fall hat die Fahrerin ihn für sich eindeutig als ungeeignet erkannt und hätte umkehren sollen. 😁
 Auf schieben zu wechseln war offensichtlich die falsche Wahl, da der Weg für mehrspurige Gefährte ebenfalls ungeeignet war.


tanztee schrieb:


> Ansonsten: wie ist ein Fußweg im Wald definiert? Wie erkenne ich das?


So wie ich das sächsische Waldgesetz lese sind im Wald Fusswege als "Lehrpfad" ausgeschildert. Alles Andere definiert sich dann über "geeignet".


----------



## mw.dd (28. April 2021)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> geeigneten





Lothar2 schrieb:


> geeignet


Wo im sächsischen Waldgesetz hast Du den Zusatz "geeignet" gefunden?
Wir sollten sehr froh sein, dass der da nicht drin ist und hoffen, dass der uns auch in der anstehenden Novelle erspart bleibt.


----------



## Lothar2 (28. April 2021)

Das geeignet versteckt sich, so war mir google helfe, im SächsNatSchG:



> *Sächsisches Gesetz über Naturschutz und Landschaftspflege (Sächsisches Naturschutzgesetz – SächsNatSchG) idF v. 06. Juni 2013*
> 
> Teil 7 Erholung in Natur und Landschaft
> 
> ...


----------



## Raumfahrer (28. April 2021)

Herr Richter, was spricht er? | Stets das Neueste aus dem Elbsandstein
					






					sandsteinpfade.de


----------



## tanztee (7. Mai 2021)

Ob der Weg geeignet ist, kann ich ja erst nach einer Probebefahrung  festellen 

Ansonsten läuft es doch offensichtlich so: Der Richter mit beginnender Hüftarthrose hat sein Kettler Alurad aus den 90ern im Hinterkopf, wenn er sich den Weg anschaut und dann ist der Weg natürlich "ungeeignet".

Macht natürlich nichts, dass man zu Fuß kaum zum Ortstermin über die von den Harvestern umgepflügten Forstwege kommt, das ist ja Teil der "ordnungsgemäßen Forstwirtschaft" oder wie die das Waldvernichten nennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (25. Mai 2021)

Ob so ein Schild tatsächlich rechtliche Bedeutung hat, kA, mir auch eigentlich egal, aber ich habe es trotzdem respektiert.


----------



## mw.dd (25. Mai 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Ob so ein Schild tatsächlich rechtliche Bedeutung hat, kA, mir auch eigentlich egal, aber ich habe es trotzdem respektiert.


Hat es nicht, aber das ist auch egal.
Viel schlimmer: Es suggeriert unrechtmäßig ein Verbot und stachelt andere Waldbesucher zur Selbstjustiz an.


----------



## Raumfahrer (25. Mai 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Es suggeriert unrechtmäßig ein Verbot und stachelt andere Waldbesucher zur Selbstjustiz an.


Spitzer Stock in die Speichen? 
So etwas sollte dort höchstens am Wochenende oder bei schönem Wetter in der Ferienzeit passieren. 

Aber.... egal.


----------



## mw.dd (25. Mai 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Spitzer Stock in die Speichen?


Da kann ich mir vom Wegversperren, Stöckchenlegen, Nagelfallen bis zum Drahtseilspannen vieles vorstellen. Beispiele gibt's leider genug; zum Glück bisher nicht in Sachsen und es wäre schön wenn das auch so bleibt.


Raumfahrer schrieb:


> So etwas sollte dort höchstens am Wochenende oder bei schönem Wetter in der Ferienzeit passieren.


Mir wäre auch nicht bekannt, dass da ein Hotspot ist und Radfahrer dort eine wesentliche Ursache für schutzzweckbeeinträchtigende Erosion. Wäre das so, wäre Radfahren da verboten. Kann mal jemand in die NSG-VO schauen?


----------



## Lothar2 (25. Mai 2021)

Dem Schild sollte eigentlich leicht der Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen sein. Steht ja sogar drauf wer die Wege pflegt, also warum nicht als Nutzer auf dem MTB im Verein Mitglied werden und bei der Pflege mitwirken?
 Positiver Nebeneffekt, danach könnte man ein Schild platzieren in der Art:
"Dieser Weg wird unterhalten von Naturliebhabern, MTB-Fahrern und Wanderern des Heimatverein Schlottwitz. Bitte hinterlasst keinen Müll, nutzt die Wege pfleglich und begegnet einander mit Respekt und Rücksicht."


----------



## absvrd (25. Mai 2021)

Ist das Schild am Edelmannsteig?
Das wäre echt schade, das ist ein traumhaft schönes Stück Weg.


----------



## Th. (25. Mai 2021)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich jetzt hier geteert und gefedert werde:
Es gibt (m.M. nach) Wege, die fürs MTB ungeeignet sind. Den Schlottwitzhang zähle ich dazu.
Ich war (zufälligerweise) die letzten 2 WE jeweils ein paar Stunden dort (zu Fuß mit unterschiedlichen Begleitern).  
Es waren immer recht viele Wanderer unterwegs - war fast schon an sich ein Problem. Wenn da jetzt noch MTBer rumkurven ... dass gäbe wirklich Ärger und Unmut.
Wer's wirklich machen will - bitte antizyklisch, frühmorgends oder in der Woche. Meinetwegen auch bei Shitwetter - aber da geht das Eigentliche am Weg, das geniale Panorama/Vegetation/fast schon alpines Flair, verloren.


----------



## absvrd (26. Mai 2021)

Ich finde ja nicht, dass man für diese Ansicht geteert und gefedert werden muss.
Ich denke es ist ohnehin sehr vielen bewusst, dass wir Erholungssuchende zweiter Klasse sind.
Es wäre nicht der einzige Weg, bei dem man weiß, dass man ihn bei einer Sonntagstour mit schönem Wetter auslassen sollte.
Wobei ich es eben schon schade finde, dass man Störfaktor ist, egal wo man gerade fährt. Im Wald die einen, in der Stadt die anderen.


----------



## mw.dd (26. Mai 2021)

Th. schrieb:


> Es gibt (m.M. nach) Wege, die fürs MTB ungeeignet sind.


An solchen ist eine Verbotsschildimitation unnötig, da für das Radfahren ungeeignete Wege per se nicht befahren werden können.

Der Rest ist gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme.


Lothar2 schrieb:


> also warum nicht als Nutzer auf dem MTB im Verein Mitglied werden und bei der Pflege mitwirken?


Teil 1 ist m.E.n. übertrieben, wenn man nicht in unmittelbarer Nähe wohnt, Teil 2 ist aber eine gute Idee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubble blower (21. Juni 2021)

Ich kann nicht nachempfinden, daß dieses Schild ein Verbot oder gar Selbstjustiz suggerieren soll und wird. Nunja, beim Gemütszustand so einiger Zeitgenossen- ok, ja doch vielleicht. Aber es ist eben als Bitte formuliert und wenn man sich mal so durchliest, was an diesem Hang alles so wächst, erscheint mir das Wunschild plausibel, daß man sich da keine eventuell grell eingefärbten, kunststoffverpackten Radsportler zum Ballern hinwünscht. In den ´90ern bin ich dort ab und an unterwegs gewesen und habe- meiner trüben Erinnerung nach- nie einen anderen Bergradfahrer dort getroffen. Echt ein schönes Fleckchen!


----------



## absvrd (22. Juni 2021)

Ja, aber das bedeutet doch auch, dass es legitim ist zu behaupten, dass Menschen auf zwei Rädern pauschal mehr Schaden anrichten als Menschen auf zwei Füßen.
Dem würde ich doch gerne widersprechen.


----------



## Kallest (28. September 2021)

Servus zusammen, wollte mal anfragen ob die IG bis ins Zittauer-Gebirge reicht beziehungsweise wo das Ende der "Umgebung" ist.

Grüße,
Kalle


----------



## mw.dd (28. September 2021)

Kallest schrieb:


> Servus zusammen, wollte mal anfragen ob die IG bis ins Zittauer-Gebirge reicht beziehungsweise wo das Ende der "Umgebung" ist.
> 
> Grüße,
> Kalle


Soweit ich das einschätzen kann (bin ncht mal mehr DIMB-Mitglied) ist die IG tot.


----------



## gasfuss26 (4. Januar 2022)

Hallo in die Runde, wie ich aus der letzten Antwort entnehmen kann, gibt es anscheinend die IG Dresden & Umland nicht mehr. Da ich mich gern für die Legalisierung von Trails in der Dresdner Heide und Umland angagieren bzw.  einsetzen möchte, steht für mich nun die Frage ob es überhaupt noch eine Intressensenvertretung für uns Mountainbiker in Dresden gibt. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir zu diesem Thema weiterhelfen und eine Anlaufstelle bzw. einen Kontakt nennen, gern auch per PN.

Danke und Grüße!

Dirk


----------



## BingerWilly (4. Januar 2022)

Die Thematik fand sich dieses Jahr mehrmals in der Facebook-Gruppe „MTB in Dresden“ wieder. Es gibt da Menschen, die im Kontakt sind und sich „annähern“. Nach meiner Wahrnehmung  hält man sich dazu aber recht bedeckt, um die Institutionen nicht mit Haltungen und Meinungen zu „überfordern“. Ich habe daraufhin mein Engagement etwas zurückgenommen und warte mal noch etwas ab, da ich auch die öffentlichen Strukturen und deren Entscheidungsfreudigkeit kenne. Aber ich denke, am Ende der Offseason winkt bestimmt auch eine „clean trails“-Aktion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (5. Januar 2022)

gasfuss26 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde, wie ich aus der letzten Antwort entnehmen kann, gibt es anscheinend die IG Dresden & Umland nicht mehr. Da ich mich gern für die Legalisierung von Trails in der Dresdner Heide und Umland angagieren bzw.  einsetzen möchte, steht für mich nun die Frage ob es überhaupt noch eine Intressensenvertretung für uns Mountainbiker in Dresden gibt. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir zu diesem Thema weiterhelfen und eine Anlaufstelle bzw. einen Kontakt nennen, gern auch per PN.
> 
> Danke und Grüße!
> 
> Dirk





BingerWilly schrieb:


> Die Thematik fand sich dieses Jahr mehrmals in der Facebook-Gruppe „MTB in Dresden“ wieder. Es gibt da Menschen, die im Kontakt sind und sich „annähern“. Nach meiner Wahrnehmung  hält man sich dazu aber recht bedeckt, um die Institutionen nicht mit Haltungen und Meinungen zu „überfordern“. Ich habe daraufhin mein Engagement etwas zurückgenommen und warte mal noch etwas ab, da ich auch die öffentlichen Strukturen und deren Entscheidungsfreudigkeit kenne. Aber ich denke, am Ende der Offseason winkt bestimmt auch eine „clean trails“-Aktion.


Es gibt einen kleinen Kreis, der sich der Thematik rund um die Themen "illegales Bauen/ Betretungsrecht/Konfliktmoderation" annehmen und dafür die DIMB IG Dresden wiederbeleben will.
Sobald es da was konkretes gibt, sage ich hier Bescheid.


----------



## BingerWilly (5. Januar 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Es gibt einen kleinen Kreis, der sich der Thematik rund um die Themen "illegales Bauen/ Betretungsrecht/Konfliktmoderation" annehmen und dafür die DIMB IG Dresden wiederbeleben will.
> Sobald es da was konkretes gibt, sage ich hier Bescheid.


Das finde ich ziemlich gut. Danke für euer Engagement! 🤙🏻


----------



## mw.dd (7. April 2022)

Online-Versammlung zur Wiederbelebung der IG Dresden am 28.4.22 19:00Uhr. 
Die Einladung sollte mittlerweile jedes DIMB-Mitglied der Region erhalten haben.

Ansonsten gibt es bisher monatliche Treffen eines Aktivenkreises. Wer daran teilnehmen möchte - bitte PN.


----------



## martn (21. April 2022)

Und noch vor der amtlichen Reaktivierung der IG wollen wir schon mal gutes Tun. Ich kopiere einfach mal die Einladung rüber:

Hallo Leute,

am Samstag (23.04) habt ihr die Möglichkeit zu zeigen, wie spontan ihr für den guten Zweck seid! Weil Plastik und sonstige Abfälle nicht in die Natur gehören, organisieren wir eine Müllsammelaktion rund um die Sandgrube in der Dresdner Heide. Die Aktion ist mit der Stadt Dresden und dem Revierförster abgestimmt. 

Wir treffen uns 11 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz am der Ende Marienallee, vor der Schranke des Betriebsgeländes der Sandgrube. Müllsäcke, Handschuhe und eine kleine Erfrischung stellen wir bereit.

Natürlich sind nicht nur Mountainbikende willkommen, zu helfen. Wir freuen uns auf tatkräftige Unterstützung!

DIMB IG Dresden & Umland


----------



## docrobin (24. April 2022)

martn schrieb:


> Und noch vor der amtlichen Reaktivierung der IG wollen wir schon mal gutes Tun. Ich kopiere einfach mal die Einladung rüber:
> 
> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ...


Hat sich gelohnt, die Aktion:


----------



## mw.dd (9. Juni 2022)

Hallo liebe Mountainbiker:innen,

ihr wollt eine Kennenlern-Tour mit neuen Gesichtern erleben, euch mal wieder treffen oder einfach den Abend mit dem schönsten Hobby der Welt ausklingen lassen?



Super, das trifft sich sehr gut. Wir treffen uns am *Mittwoch, den 15.06.2022, um 18.00 Uhr* an der Garnisonkirche St. Martin (Stauffenbergallee 9, 01099 Dresden).



Willkommen sind allen Mountainbiker:innen, die Lust auf eine entspannte Trailtour durch die Heide haben. Es geht dabei um eine gute Zeit im Wald, nicht um eine Rekordjagd . Je nach Lust und Laune lassen wir den Tag gemeinsamen mit einem Kaltgetränk in der Neustadt ausklingen.

Bitte erscheint mit einem funktionstüchtigen Mountainbike. Während der Tour besteht Helmpflicht. Wir werden bei Tageslicht fahren, jedoch empfehlen wir euch Licht für die Heimfahrt einzupacken.

*Die Veranstaltung ist als gemeinsame Ausfahrt deklariert und nicht als offizielle DIMB-Tour.*



Freudige Grüße,

eure DIMB IG Dresden & Umland


----------



## Rocky-92 (10. Juni 2022)

Wenn in der Zeit nach dem 27.06.22 mal wieder ein Treffen stattfinden soll, da wär ich dabei. Ab 11.06 erst mal Urlaub...


----------



## BingerWilly (11. Juni 2022)

Ist eingeplant und ich bin wirklich gespannt. 🍻


----------



## Schnitzelzauber (15. Juni 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Mountainbiker:innen,
> 
> ihr wollt eine Kennenlern-Tour mit neuen Gesichtern erleben, euch mal wieder treffen oder einfach den Abend mit dem schönsten Hobby der Welt ausklingen lassen?
> 
> ...


Prima, freu mich drauf und hoffe ich schaff es rechtzeitig.


----------



## mw.dd (15. Juni 2022)

Ich selbst kann leider nicht, habe mich am Montag beim Fußball verletzt.
Aber es werden natürlich andere von der IG da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BingerWilly (18. Juni 2022)

Hallo in die Runde!

Vielleicht gäbe es ja hier Interesse bei jemandem der IG Dresden mitzumachen. Gute Texte ziehen vielleicht neue Interessenten?






						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Schnitzelzauber (18. Juni 2022)

BingerWilly schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde!
> 
> Vielleicht gäbe es ja hier Interesse bei jemandem der IG Dresden mitzumachen. Gute Texte ziehen vielleicht neue Interessenten?
> 
> ...


Bei mir nur ohne Fratzebuch und WaschAb. Aber im DIMB bin ich jetze dabei!


----------



## Schnitzelzauber (21. Juni 2022)

Seid Ihr eigentlich morgen wieder am Start? Oder immer Dienstags?


----------



## Damass (21. Juni 2022)

Hey Leute, letzte Woche Mittwoch war ne coole Runde mit vielen neuen Gesichtern. Ich war echt überrascht, wie viele dabei waren. Die Runde sollte eine Kennenlern-Tour sein und nicht direkt als wöchentliche Mittwochsrunde etabliert werden, weil dafür unsere Kapazitäten leider nicht reichen. Es soll aber immer mal wieder zu Ausfahrten eingeladen werden, was wir über den Mailverteiler (für alle Mitglieder), bzw. über das IBC-Forum und Facebook mitteilen werden.

Für Fragen und Anregungen schickt uns gern eine Mail an [email protected]. Die Mailadresse sollte dann auch in Bälde auf der IG-Seite zu finden sein, inkl. ein paar Infos zu den Zielen der IG. Die Seite ist aktuell noch in Arbeit. Ich bitte um ein wenig Geduld 

Und wer sich noch nicht für eine Mitgliedschaft bei der DIMB entscheiden konnte, für den/die gibt's hier nochmal den Link zur DIMB-Seite.

Viele Grüße,
eure DIMB-IG Dresden & Umland


----------



## Damass (22. Juni 2022)

Die offizielle Mail-Adresse der DIMB-IG Dresden & Umland habe ich im obigen Post ergänzt.


----------



## Damass (26. Juli 2022)

Hallo liebe DIMB-Mitglieder der Region,

am *Dienstag, den 02.08.2022 *ist es wieder einmal so weit und wir treffen uns zur zweiten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt der DIMB IG Dresden & Umland.

Treff: *18.00 Uhr* an der *Garnisonkirche St. Martin* (Stauffenbergallee 9, 01099 Dresden)
Willkommen sind alle Mountainbiker:innen, die Lust auf eine entspannte Trailtour (ca. 2 h) haben. Je nach Lust und Laune lassen wir den Tag gemeinsam mit einem Kaltgetränk ausklingen.

Bitte erscheint mit einem funktionstüchtigen Mountainbike. Während der Tour besteht Helmpflicht. Wir werden bei Tageslicht fahren, jedoch empfehlen wir euch Licht für die Heimfahrt einzupacken.

Wir bitten um Rückmeldung, ob ihr dabei seid, damit wir besser planen können.

Dies ist eine Veranstaltung der DIMB/Abt. IBC DIMB RacingTeam.

Freudige Grüße,
eure DIMB IG Dresden & Umland


----------



## martn (27. Juli 2022)

Ich kann diesmal leider definitiv nicht mitfahren, wünsche euch aber viel Spaß und gebe euch noch das Gruppenbild vom letzten Mal mit auf den Weg:





Vielleicht komme ich hinterher im Park vorbei. Mal schauen.


----------



## Schnitzelzauber (27. Juli 2022)

Bin leider weg, wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß!


----------



## Rocky-92 (27. Juli 2022)

Anwesenheit ist geplant..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tillus (28. Juli 2022)

Damass schrieb:


> Hallo liebe DIMB-Mitglieder der Region,
> 
> am *Dienstag, den 02.08.2022 *ist es wieder einmal so weit und wir treffen uns zur zweiten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt der DIMB IG Dresden & Umland.
> 
> ...


Bedenke bitte, dass seit heute neben Landkreis SOE auch für die Heide ein Betretungsverbot vorliegt (ist aber an die Waldbrandstufe gebunden)


----------



## mw.dd (28. Juli 2022)

Tillus schrieb:


> Bedenke bitte, dass seit heute neben Landkreis SOE auch für die Heide ein Betretungsverbot vorliegt (ist aber an die Waldbrandstufe gebunden)


Erst ab Waldbrandwarnstufe 5 Betretungsverbot. Bis dahin bleibt das Betreten  von Straßen und Wegen erlaubt. Ist also für Radfahrer im Moment irrelevant.


----------



## martn (28. Juli 2022)

Genau, wir haben aktuell Stufe 4 und wenn der Regen am Wochenende nicht komplett ausbleibt, dann sollte das dabei bleiben oder sich sogar entspannen. Hier kann man die aktuellen Waldbrandgefahrenstufen nach Landkreisen abrufen: https://www.mais.de/php/sachsenforst.php


----------



## drumtim85 (28. Juli 2022)

Dieses Mal sollte es bei mir klappen. Evtl kann ich noch einen Freund motivieren mit zu kommen.


----------



## drumtim85 (28. Juli 2022)

Gerade gelesen: 

https://www.mdr.de/nachrichten/sach...perrt-waldbrandgefahr-verbot-zutritt-100.html


----------



## mw.dd (28. Juli 2022)

drumtim85 schrieb:


> Gerade gelesen: evtl wird es doch nichts:
> 
> https://www.mdr.de/nachrichten/sach...perrt-waldbrandgefahr-verbot-zutritt-100.html





mw.dd schrieb:


> Erst ab Waldbrandwarnstufe 5 Betretungsverbot. Bis dahin bleibt das Betreten  von Straßen und Wegen erlaubt. Ist also für Radfahrer im Moment irrelevant.


Steht übrigens genauso in Deinem Link.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelzauber (31. Juli 2022)

martn schrieb:


> Genau, wir haben aktuell Stufe 4 und wenn der Regen am Wochenende nicht komplett ausbleibt, dann sollte das dabei bleiben oder sich sogar entspannen. Hier kann man die aktuellen Waldbrandgefahrenstufen nach Landkreisen abrufen: https://www.mais.de/php/sachsenforst.php


Bin ich der einzige, der es absurd findet, dass dort, wo es tatsächlich brennt, die Waldbrandgefahrstufe 3 von 5 herrscht, wogegen in Dresden. Stufe 4 ausgewiesen ist? Mir ist schon klar, dass der Wald in Dresden noch trockener sein könnte als der in Pirna, aber wo ich eine aktive Zündquelle habe, muss doch maximale Warnstufe sein?!?


----------



## drumtim85 (1. August 2022)

Schnitzelzauber schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, der es absurd findet, dass dort, wo es tatsächlich brennt, die Waldbrandgefahrstufe 3 von 5 herrscht, wogegen in Dresden. Stufe 4 ausgewiesen ist? Mir ist schon klar, dass der Wald in Dresden noch trockener sein könnte als der in Pirna, aber wo ich eine aktive Zündquelle habe, muss doch maximale Warnstufe sein?!?


Ja schon irgendwie schlecht nachvollziehbar. Aber zur Zeit ist ja wieder Stufe 3 in Dresden


----------



## Damass (10. August 2022)

Die Waldbrandstufen scheinen eher eine politische, denn eine fachliche Entscheidung zu sein. Logisch erscheinen sie nicht, das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Ich plädiere jedoch dafür, sie so zu akzeptieren, wie sie festgelegt sind/werden und sich entsprechend zu verhalten.

ride on


----------



## penntuete (3. September 2022)

Hi, ich möchte mit meinem Sohn eine Anfänger taugliche MTB Tour machen (er ist 12 Jahre alt). Der Plan ist, am besten irgendwo in CZ übernachten und möglichst Schotterwege im Wald fahren.
Startpunkt wäre Dresden-Niedersedlitz. Wir können natürlich den Start auch anderswohin verlegen und von zu Hause aus ein Stück mit dem Zug fahren. Habt ihr ggf. einen heißen Tipp?

Eine Tour ca. 30 km / Tag schafft er. Das haben wir schon mal gemacht.


----------



## Damass (8. September 2022)

Hallo liebe DIMB Mitglieder der Region,

am *Dienstag, den 13.09.2022 *ist es wieder einmal soweit und wir treffen uns zur gemeinsamen Ausfahrt der DIMB IG Dresden & Umland. 

Treff: *17:30 Uhr* an der *Kreuzung Stauffenbergallee, Ecke Hammerweg* (Hammerweg 23, 01127 Dresden) 

Willkommen sind alle Mountainbiker:innen, die Lust auf eine Trailtour haben. Angepeilt sind 19 km mit ca. 250 hm in 1,5 - 2 Stunden. Auf der Tour verbinden flowige Transfers zum Teil technische Trails, die bis nach Radebeul führen. Anschließend geht es über Forstweg und Asphalt bis zur Elbe zurück. Je nach Lust und Laune lassen wir dort den Tag gemeinsam mit einem Kaltgetränk ausklingen. 

Bitte erscheint mit einem funktionstüchtigen Mountainbike. Während der Tour besteht Helmpflicht. Wir werden bei Tageslicht fahren, jedoch kann es auf dem Rückweg in die Dämmerung gehen. Bringt daher bitte alle Licht für die Heimfahrt mit. 

Dies ist eine Veranstaltung der DIMB/Abt. IBC DIMB RacingTeam.
Wir bitten um Rückmeldung, ob ihr dabei seid, damit wir besser planen können. 

Freudige Grüße,

eure DIMB IG Dresden & Umland

Deutsche Initiative Mountainbike e.V. (DIMB)
IG Dresden & Umland
E-Mail: [email protected]
Web | Facebook | MTB-News​


----------



## Damass (11. September 2022)

penntuete schrieb:


> Hi, ich möchte mit meinem Sohn eine Anfänger taugliche MTB Tour machen (er ist 12 Jahre alt). Der Plan ist, am besten irgendwo in CZ übernachten und möglichst Schotterwege im Wald fahren.
> Startpunkt wäre Dresden-Niedersedlitz. Wir können natürlich den Start auch anderswohin verlegen und von zu Hause aus ein Stück mit dem Zug fahren. Habt ihr ggf. einen heißen Tipp?
> 
> Eine Tour ca. 30 km / Tag schafft er. Das haben wir schon mal gemacht.


Hey, ich kann dir da leider nicht weiterhelfen, da mir die Erfahrungen fehlen. Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und eine tolle Tour.


----------



## drumtim85 (12. September 2022)

Damass schrieb:


> Hallo liebe DIMB Mitglieder der Region,
> 
> am *Dienstag, den 13.09.2022 *ist es wieder einmal soweit und wir treffen uns zur gemeinsamen Ausfahrt der DIMB IG Dresden & Umland.
> 
> ...


Klingt super. Ich habs mir eingetragen.


----------



## martn (21. September 2022)

Das war ne prima Ausfahrt letzte Woche. Und mittlerweile kaum mehr vorstellbar, wie warm das da noch war. Die Fotos hab ich in ein Album gepackt:





						Album 2022.09.13 DIMB-IG-DD-Feierabendrunde
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## drumtim85 (23. September 2022)

Das war total cool! Danke für die schönen Fotos


----------



## martn (7. Oktober 2022)

Der nächste Termin steht an:

Wir wollen den Wald aufräumen und brauchen eure Hilfe! Nachdem das im April schon so super geklappt hat, wagen wir einen zweiten Anlauf. Damals fanden sich 19 fleißige Helferinnen und Helfer an der Marienallee ein, um rund um die Sandgrube Müll zu sammeln. Es kam einiges zusammen. Aber der Wald ist groß und es liegt immer noch zu viel Abfall herum. Also lasst uns gemeinsam etwas Gutes tun, bevor das Herbstlaub alles versteckt.

Wann? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wir treffen uns am Sonntag, den 16. Oktober um 11:00 Uhr.

Wo? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



In der Dresdner Heide zwischen Nordfriedhof und Jägerpark. Den genauen Treffpunkt geben wir bekannt, wenn wir mit der Stadt vereinbart haben, wo der Müll im Anschluss abgeholt wird.

So sah das Ergebnis im April aus:









Können wir das toppen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (15. Oktober 2022)

Wir treffen uns morgen übrigens 11 Uhr an der Schranke auf dem Schützenweg (Ecke Jägerpark). Handschuhe und Müllsäcke haben wir ausreichend vor Ort. Das wird gut!


----------



## martn (22. November 2022)

Hallo liebe DIMB-Mitglieder der Region und alle, die es noch werden wollen,

am Sonnabend, den 03.12.2022 geht's zu einer weihnachtlichen Ausfahrt der DIMB IG Dresden & Umland.

Start ist 12:30 Uhr.
Den Treffpunkt in der Neustadt haben Mitglieder schon per E-Mail erhalten. Wenn du kein DIMB-Mitglied bist, aber mal schnuppern möchtest, dann melde dich einfach direkt bei uns (am besten per Mail an [email protected]). Willkommen sind alle Mountainbiker:innen, die Lust auf eine Trailtour mit Plätzchenpause haben.

Unsere Tour wird uns ca. 20 km mit 250 hm auf flowigen Trails durch die Heide führen. Zwischendurch werden wir euch mit einem kleinen Spiel herausfordern und es wird eine Pause für (von euch selbst mitgebrachte) Plätzchen und Heißgetränke geben. Enden wird die Ausfahrt im Alaunpark. Alle, die Lust haben, können von dort aus gemeinsam auf ein Glühgetränk zum Hechtgarten mitkommen.

Dresscode: Wer mag, kommt festlich geschmückt (Mensch und Bike).

Bitte erscheint mit einem funktionstüchtigen Mountainbike. Während der Tour besteht Helmpflicht. Wir werden bei Tageslicht fahren, jedoch kann es auf dem Rückweg in die Dämmerung gehen. Bringt daher bitte alle Licht für die Heimfahrt mit.
 Dies ist eine Veranstaltung der DIMB/Abt. IBC DIMB RacingTeam.

Wir bitten um Rückmeldung ([email protected]), ob ihr dabei seid, damit wir besser planen können.

Wir freuen uns auf euch,
eure DIMB IG Dresden & Umland


----------



## martn (9. Dezember 2022)

Um die 20 Biker:innen haben sich zu unserer Vorweihnachtsausfahrt eingefunden. Es gab Schabernack, ein bisschen Schnee, Heißgetränke, Stollen und einige Kilometer haben wir auch zurückgelegt. Das war ein wunderbares Einrollen in die Adventszeit mit euch!


----------

